# Naruto 665 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Feb 12, 2014)

Predict, you guys.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Weapon (Feb 12, 2014)

- No Kabuto
- Potential sealing strategy gets planned out.
- Minato v Madara
- Kakashi will need to beat Obito and help him overcome his body to get the chakra for Naruto in the mean time.


----------



## TeamJASA (Feb 12, 2014)

More 1010 being disrespectful towards Neji's death. Damn, that was more stupid than anime filler comedy.


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 12, 2014)

More disappointment and despair. And flashbacks.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 12, 2014)

*Chapter 665 Prediction:*   Rebirth of Hope

Madara collects Kurama's Yin from Black Zetsu (whom merges with Madara once again) and is now fully powered.  He returns to the Juubi, and disregards Minato and the others like they were mere insects.

Guy and Lee arrive and bringing the Ninja Tools, and it's recalled that Ginkaku and Kinkaku are still locked up inside and still have the Kyuubi's Chakra.   They use that to fuse with Naruto.  (Samui and her brother also get rescued).  But are they too late? 


The Mysterious Stranger next to Sasuke, is it really Kabuto that's still in Sage Mode and unrecognizable by Karin?  Perhaps it's Yamato, finally able to return to the battlefield and revives Sasuke by having Orochimaru inject the Senju genes of Hashirama into Sasuke, bringing him to live through Senju regeneration.   And that provides Sasuke the ability to awaken the Rinnegan.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 12, 2014)

The foot is Kabuto. Team Taka arrives at Sasuke, to find him sort of half-healed. Orochimaru goes to absorb him with the help of Jugo. Suigetsu balks. Karin is like no no no, but then Orochimaru tells her that he'll let her him lick him all day long if she wants to and she'll be like okay. Suigetsu balks further, but is roped into it.

Whole thing was foreshadowed in both Taka reunions. Orochimaru told Sasuke he wanted his body but couldn't because he was too strong (therefore can only get him while weak). Jugo has always been for Kimimaro shtick only confirmed more in this chapter, and Sasuke is the vessel for Orochimaru he died to protect after all. Karin will relent because Orochimaru tells her to and because Sasuke is her soft spot. even if she doesn't, she's already noted to be tired, so its not like she can fight against them. Even though Suigetsu wants to balk, he will go along with it because he can't do anything against them.

Orochisuke is coming.  hoisted by his own petard, Sasuke. 

----

Regarding Naruto, the fact that Obito and Zetsu have separated somewhat maybe he'll regain some of his will back.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 12, 2014)

What if that mysterious person is really Kushina   like Kabuto changed his mind and decided to destroy madara (change of heart)... so he edo tenseid kushina... who is really pissed off right now...... well she saw little sasuke so she just came across and noticed him... so she might try to help him as he is son of her friend (sasukes mother)

We saw Karin last chapter so now it might be kushina who will show up the real power of uzumaki   and for some reason we saw this flashback of kushina

she has strong chakra so maybe she will place this inside naruto to keep him alive which might in the end kinda awaken his uzumaki part...well he kinda broke the promise to her by not protecting their son so she has to do this herself xD and it would be nice to see their combo fight...

Time will tell...but karin never saw this chakra... this person knows sasuke....we saw chains and oro mentioning kushina.... this chapter we had kushina flashback.... it kinda all points towards beign her..... she has strong chakra maybe filled with life so will place a littel bit in sasuke in order to keep him alive and go to her own son as she mostly has strong sensing abilities..

I would love it if it was her in order to see her real power.... and we would have the mother and father there...on his birthday.


----------



## Rai (Feb 12, 2014)

665:

Obito - Minato saves Naruto.

Kabuto saves Sasuke.

Chapter 666:  Mugen Tsukuyomi


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 12, 2014)

Goddamn Madara's taking forever with his plan....does he even need his other eye? Couldn't he just take it back after he puts everyone in a permanent coma?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm ok with pretty much everything at this point, just don't treat Obito as yet another hype for Kakashi and/or Minato. Kishi, pls.


----------



## RBL (Feb 12, 2014)

I predict Gai Going Eight Gates


----------



## Jad (Feb 12, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> I predict Gai Going Eight Gates



I'd like to see if Gai has more moves up his sleeve before wasting his life in the 8 Gates, don't you? I'm hoping he does a few things before killing himself, like showing new gated or base moves and such (maybe wielding the weapons also). Don't want to rush in with Gai using 8 Gates, otherwise we won't see him anymore in the manga


----------



## Revolution (Feb 12, 2014)

Imagine if it's actually Naruto.  Seriously, there is a place that Sasuke reached into Naruto's head.  It's highly implausible, but I won't be surprised at all if its him.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 12, 2014)

665: Black zetsu absorbs remaining Kurama chakra, transfers himself to Madara, Madara gets sharingan by killing kakashi or/and obito. Madara is complete.

666: Madara kills everyone, last page, plot twist note by kishi: naruto series ends, new series begin, called Madara



i can see it happen...don't laugh too early tho...


----------



## RBL (Feb 12, 2014)

Jad said:


> I'd like to see if Gai has more moves up his sleeve before wasting his life in the 8 Gates, don't you? I'm hoping he does a few things before killing himself, like showing new gated or base moves and such (maybe wielding the weapons also). Don't want to rush in with Gai using 8 Gates, otherwise we won't see him anymore in the manga



for lower gates i wish i could see rock lee, the time if now, they are going to naruto's location, maybe lee could team-up with gaara, idk 

and then at the very end, gai could rush themm all with the eight gates


----------



## Gabe (Feb 12, 2014)

Minato tries to attack madara or obito only to get hit by madaras black orbs and killed. Gai arrives and tries to use the gates only to be blocked by shirking tensei and dies as a result of using the gates. Kakashi tries to attack madara and gets beat down. Madara gets the eye and the yin chakra. Everything seems lost and he starts to cast his genjutsu. Obito starts to slowing gain control.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 12, 2014)

I predict tenten battling it out with Madara using rikudou's tools.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 12, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> I predict Gai Going Eight Gates



Just a little bit more patience buddy, we're nearly there. We will get it I can feel it.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 12, 2014)

I predict who ever is standing beside Sasuke will be kind enough to release Tobirama from those rods.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 12, 2014)

-Minato: "Kishi why you do this to my character?"
-Somehow the alliance releases Atsui, Samui, Kinkaku and Ginkaku
-It turns out that the gourd Samui and Atsui were in was a hyperbolic time chamber inside
-Atsui and Samui break the powerscale
-One shot Kinkaku and Ginkaku
-Seal chakra in Naruto
-One shot BZ and take Black Kurama back
-Atsui: Time to get in dat pot Mads!


----------



## Deana (Feb 12, 2014)

This is probably wrong but the first person I thought of standing over Sasuke was Shisui Uchiha (no way in hell). The second person was the sage of six paths. If it was Kabuto, the silhouette would've looked more like him and I think Oro would recognize him (unless since his conversion to the church of Itachi, his essence has changed).

I want to know who it is!!!


----------



## Mariko (Feb 12, 2014)

At this rate, may I predict Edo Sasuke and Edo Naruto?


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 12, 2014)

Mariko said:


> At this rate, may I predict Edo Sasuke and Edo Naruto?



You hope for too much


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 12, 2014)

Well,we'll see what Madara's reaction will be when black Zetsu will talk about/give him Yin Kurama, what Minato's group will do now and maybe something about the mysterious figure beside Sasuke...according to Karin his/her chakra doesn't belong to a good person...it emanates a bad feeling...


----------



## Mariko (Feb 12, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> You hope for too much



Oh, well... Madara gave RS treasures to his opponents and BZ is now Kyuubi's jin. I assume everything is now possible...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 12, 2014)

Minato uses "that jutsu".


----------



## Ghost (Feb 12, 2014)

Revy said:


> I predict who ever is standing beside Sasuke will be kind enough to release Tobirama from those rods.



Unless its Izuna.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 12, 2014)

Some predictable stuff i have in mind.

- Madara gets his rinnegan and maybe yin kurama to.
- Minato and Gaara goes against Madara
- Kakashi kamui's Sakura and Nardo to safety
-Team gai arrives at the scene going against Madara


----------



## Boreas (Feb 12, 2014)

No ideia, but things will get even more complicated just in time for 666 which will be a major plottwist.  

Remember Kishimoto's brother manga title. =)


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 12, 2014)

Boreas said:


> No ideia, but things will get even more complicated just in time for 666 which will be a major plottwist.
> 
> *Remember Kishimoto's brother manga title.* =)



tell us some people dont know...


----------



## Boreas (Feb 12, 2014)

666 Satan! 

It would be a perfect homage to his brother piece, or at least to make us think he'll do that.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 12, 2014)

Boreas said:


> 666 Satan!
> 
> It would be a perfect homage to his brother piece, or at least to make us think he'll do that.



So in 666 someone dies... that would be good


----------



## vered (Feb 12, 2014)

probably in chapter 666 Madarawill activate the mugen tsukoyumi.
Next chapter he'll probably get the Rinnegan and the Yin chakra while the mysterious figure reveals itself.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 12, 2014)

Minato may attempt to use the death god seal on madara


----------



## Narbito Uzi (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new here but love naruto just as you all do. But here is my prediction , lets all think for a sec.........

Kk

1. The tools madara spit out have the kyuubis Chakra in them so expect a ten-ten / Minato / guy an lee combo. So they can have time to extract it cause those brothers are still in them. 

2. Madara doesn't know that so that gonna but him hard in the ass. 

3. The figure is not kabuto as you can see in the silhouette, also Karin nor orchimaru can determine it. So no it's not kabuto so stop saying it is for a fact orchimaru took half his chakra back from kabuto so he would know first hand. 

4. When spiral appeared for a fact that's Yamato wood style written all over it. 

Last expect that person to be either jiraya and or another uchiha to save sasuke that's the only way. Also guy an lee will go into full 8 gates believe that. 

Kishimoto you are not slic my friend lol naruto is not dead yet.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 12, 2014)

Narbito Uzi said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here but love naruto just as you all do. But here is my prediction , lets all think for a sec.........
> 
> Kk
> 
> ...



There is just one problem with this theory. Edo Tensei got canceled so Kin and Gin are gone.Furthermore Naruto pulled out their kyuubi chakras from Obito remember ?
The weapons will be used at best to free Samui and her bro.


----------



## Narbito Uzi (Feb 12, 2014)

True but if you are inside your stuck regardless if the ESP is cancelled. That's the only way naruto will get kurama unless kishi with plot no justu somehow get other half back from black zetsu.  S/o to him though that was slic an totally unexpected ahaaha. I was like awwwwwww hell nawwwwwwww.


----------



## Narbito Uzi (Feb 12, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> There is just one problem with this theory. Edo Tensei got canceled so Kin and Gin are gone.Furthermore Naruto pulled out their kyuubi chakras from Obito remember ?
> The weapons will be used at best to free Samui and her bro.



Or to be honest to end it all trap madara in the tools ahahahah but I doubt that will be easy. I say in chapters 666-668 we will see Kakashis face, 8 gates lee an guy , ten-ten growing some balls an fighting, an naruto an sasuke getting back to help.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 12, 2014)

How coincidental is it that Obito/Naruto/Sasuke could arguably saved by Senjutsu augmented Ninjutsu around the time Kabuto enters the scene.


----------



## Narbito Uzi (Feb 12, 2014)

Kabuto is done for I feel like there is no purpose for him orchi is back an even if kabuto was back sasuke will try to cut him down. Him a his bro ended that beef nooooo more of this kabuto stuff he isn't coming back lol


----------



## Udontard4ever (Feb 12, 2014)

samui will be released from the sage gourd and will motorboat naruto back to life (much to sakura's dismay)


----------



## MaruUchiha (Feb 12, 2014)

So what I got from this chapter
Orochimaru is gonna try to steal Sasuke's body? Or something of that nature..
I guess that's sage mode Kabuto?
Gai is definately going 8 gates soon. And now Team Gai has Rikudou's tools. Are they gonna bring them to where Madara is..?
How tha fuck are they gonna save Naruto now??
Im still hoping Obito gains control over Black Zetsu...
1 more thing one of these people just son't belong here:
after making him talk.
Sakura RUN. You are 'so' out of place here..! She's gonna die.


----------



## Hasan (Feb 12, 2014)

I predict Madara negating Kamui at the begining, forcing Kakashi to resort to. . . yay strategies.  Unfortunately, Madara is too powerful; even with a team, strategies may not be effective, unless. . . Kakashi pulls out intangibility aspect of Kamui. 

Also, the upcoming chapter(s) will feature the mandatory _no-matter-how-powerful-the-villain-must-join-the-Kakashi-is-awesome-club_ rule.


----------



## Deadway (Feb 12, 2014)

*Naruto 665 Prediction
The Return
*


Black Zetsu: Madara-sama, sorry for the delay.
Madara: !
_Madara notices Kakashi_
Madara: Judging by the chakra in your left eye, you must be the one Obito spared, Kakashi was it? It's no wonder you had trouble.
Black Zetsu: Indeed, Obito's only good trait were his eyes.
Gaara: Why does Madara look like this...
Kakashi: It seems he's absorbed the 10 tails like Obito
Gaara: What's the plan.
Kakashi: I'm going to kamui Obito's right eye, give me cover.
Gaara: Right.
_Gaara creates a sand storm_
Madara: Trying to block my rinnegans vision, ok.
Black Zetsu: !?
_Sand hands grab on to his feet_
Kakashi: * With my sharingan, I can see the chakra from the eye so I should be able to pin point it..*
Kakashi: KAMUI!
_Black Zetsu's eye starts to warp away_
_Suddenly Black Zetsu vanishes_
Kakashi: !??
_Black Zetsu appears beside Madara in kyuubi mode_
Madara: Enjoying yourself?
Black Zetsu: Indeed, this speed is nice.
Gaara: Did it work?
Kakashi: No..he's side stepping me
Sakura: Fourth hokage, what now?
Minato: I...don't know...
Sakura: What do you mean, he's your son!
Minato: You really do remind me of Kushina...
Sakura: ?
Minato: I failed again to protect my son, and now his life is outside my reach.
Sakura: No other choice then...I'll sacrifice myself to give him life.
Kakashi; No, Sakura wait
Minato: !?
_Samui stops her hand
Atsui puts his hand on Naruto and transfers chakra_
Sakura: !?
Samui: Don't worry, we have some 9 tails chakra.
Madara: Worrying about a dying brat over a god, no wonder this generation is disappointing me.
Gaara: !
Madara: The eye.
Black Zetsu: As you wish.
Black Zetsu starts to grab the eye out of the socket when both Gai and Lee stop him with dynamic entry's.
Madara: These guys again...
Gai: Now TenTen!
_TenTen appears above Madara and swings the banana fan
_
Madara: !? What... a kunoichi using RIkudo's fan? 
_Madara dodges the elemental barrage._
Madara: I see now, you all have a monstrous increase in your chakra supply, which means...
_Behind Madara appears Kinkaku who punches Madara with the rope_
Kinkaku: Who cares? I think that's what I heard him say Ginkaku
Ginkaku: Yeah, I think he's taking us lightly Kinkaku, did you get him?
Kinkaku: Yeah, curse him!
Madara: !? 
_His soul goes into the jar_
Madara: ....
Ginkaku: According to this fan...his most used word is...*Hashirama, what the..shouldn;t be too hard*
Madara: I know how those tools work, and if you think I'll be beaten by that youre surely mistaken.
Kakashi: These are...edo tensei...why are they on our side.
Gai: Well you see, these things came out of nowhere and we opened them up and we explained the situation to those two back there but these guys were mad for being disrespected and charged Madara.
Kakashi: Gai, can you open the 7th gate in your condition?
Gai: 7th? With this chakra, I can open the 8th.
Kakashi: !? 
Gaara: Lee, can you fight?
Lee: Is that even a question?
_Gaara smiles_
Sakura: I can feel a pulse, his heart rate is coming back!
Madara: Black Zetsu, retreat for now, go to *that* place. I can't have you losing my eye and that chakra now.
Black Zetsu: Yes master, and you?
Madara: I'll only need 30 seconds.
-------------------------
Scene changes to  Spiral zetsu and White Zetsu
White Zetsu: !!
Spiral Zetsu: What is it?
White Zetsu: He's made contact with Sasuke.
Spiral Zetsu: So...he's finally come..
-----------------------
_Orochimaru, Karin, Juugo and Suigetsu land and look in shock_
Tobirama: You're...impossible...
Last panel shows Hidan's body with the eyes of the Death God
Spiral Zetsu: Jashin.
*Chapter End.*


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 12, 2014)

Kishimoto is becoming unpredictable 

I predict Hidan


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 12, 2014)

Well the Rikudou tools containing Kyuubi chakra probably indicate that Naruto will be revived because of that.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 12, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Well the Rikudou tools containing Kyuubi chakra probably indicate that Naruto will be revived because of that.



How would that work? The only ones who can save Naruto at this point is Kinkaku/Ginkaku and I doubt they give a single fuck about him.


----------



## Narbito Uzi (Feb 12, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> How would that work? The only ones who can save Naruto at this point is Kinkaku/Ginkaku and I doubt they give a single fuck about him.



It's not really them helping but they will find away to extract the kyuubis from the jar that whole page of madara spitting that out is a set up for naruto to get the other half. Also expect black zetsu to is some of kuramas powers. Can you say 9tails zetsu.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 12, 2014)

Black Zetsu eats Madara, spits out Juubi.

White Zetsu finishes off Sasuke, then he eats Hashirama.

Spiral Zetsu eats Juubi.

Three fuse, chapter ends to go into chapter 666 where Zetsu wins the manga and the end.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 12, 2014)

[sp][/sp]

My Hidan return prediction


----------



## Gabe (Feb 12, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> There is just one problem with this theory. Edo Tensei got canceled so Kin and Gin are gone.Furthermore Naruto pulled out their kyuubi chakras from Obito remember ?
> The weapons will be used at best to free Samui and her bro.



Doubt kin and gin are gone they are on the sealed in the tools so most likely they were not canceled. If they had obito would not have revived the juubi he did not feed the tools to the gedo mazo till after the edo tensei was released by itachi. If he they had been canceled the juubi would not have gotten kyuubi chakra.


----------



## lathia (Feb 12, 2014)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Black Zetsu eats Madara, spits out Juubi.
> 
> White Zetsu finishes off Sasuke, then he eats Hashirama.
> 
> ...



Let me see if I understand your prediction. The last page will be all white page? All white or full of Zetsu jizz? Fantastic


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 12, 2014)

Narbito Uzi said:


> It's not really them helping but they will find away to extract the kyuubis from the jar that whole page of madara spitting that out is a set up for naruto to get the other half. Also expect black zetsu to is some of kuramas powers. Can you say 9tails zetsu.



So the good guys are going to pull an akatsuki? That doesn't seem right, also both Kinkaku and Ginkaku are crazy powerful as well and then there's the problem with Madara and Blatsu


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 12, 2014)

Madara vs Minato.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Well the Rikudou tools containing Kyuubi chakra probably indicate that Naruto will be revived because of that.



I don't think that Kishi want to give any of Kurama's chakra to Naruto. U_U
I guess he will use the GM's arm, i doubt that he made kakashi Kumai'd it without any reason. @.@


----------



## ch1p (Feb 12, 2014)

on second thought, orochisuke is too awesome for this manga.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Deadway said:


> *Naruto 665 Prediction
> The Return
> *
> 
> ...







I ususally look forward to your predictions but this was just...


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hidan is buried under a forest with deers preventing him from leaving, he's not there. 

Anyway if i can i will provide the spoiler sript.

But for me i predict sakura uses chiyo's technique, almost dies and is revived by naruto still having some kyubbi chakra in his system

Kabuto saves sasuke.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 13, 2014)

jplaya2023 said:


> Hidan is buried under a forest with deers preventing him from leaving, he's not there.
> 
> Anyway if i can i will provide the spoiler sript.
> 
> ...



The deer are there to warn the Nara clan if he tries to escape. But the Nara clan is at war right now


Source: Naruto chapter 616, page 17


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 13, 2014)

My Prediction

* The Right Path *


*Spoiler*: __ 





Black Zetsu:  "Sorry for being later Madara Sama, but I think I have some things that you'll like."  Black Zetsu Rushes towards Madara giving him his other eye and the chakra from Yin Kurama.  

Madara:  "Ah, so this is the power of a complete Rikudou huh, now no one can possibly stand against me, though this staff doesn't really suit me."

The ring on Madara's staff closes and enlarges, and a second large ring below it forms enlarges, and merges with the first, to form a large Gunbai.  The black ball on his other hand forms a blade, and curves to form a scythe, a dark chakra chain forms to connect the two.

"Ah, just like old times.  I could start the Moons eye plan now, but I guess I'll see that these guys will do, maybe I'll get a chance to test my power."

Minato:  Crying.  "Damnit... Think I must save my son.  I made a promise, and I can't fail again." Minato remembers something.  "Kakashi" Minato yells "I need a favor it's urgent."

Kakashi:  "What do you need?"

Minato:  "Go into your dimension and remove that thing that you have stored there."

Kakashi: "You don't mean that, do you?"

Minato: "Yes, it's Naruto's only chance."

Kakashi enters his dimensions, and pulls out the arm of the Gedo Mazo.

Kakashi: "Are you sure that this will work?"

Minato: "No, but it's the only chance that we have." Minato seals the Arm into Naruto

Sakura: Gasps "His heart is beating! He's alive!" 

Suddenly, huge chaka chains burst out of Naruto's chest.  One of the chains head toward Gaara who is standing in front of Black Zetsu and Marara.  The chain hits Gaara and pulls out a small Shukaku.  

Gaara: "What's going on."

Switch to Lee, Gai, and Tenten's location.

Gai:  "Hurry, we need get to Kakashi's location."
Tenten:  "But these things are super heavy."

Just then two of the chains hit the pot and gord and pull out two small versions of Kurama.

Lee: "What was that that."
Tenten: "At least we don't have to carry those things anymore."

Switch to the Alliance where Gyuuki's tentacle has reverted to a small version of Gyuuki.

Mini Gyuuki: "Finally, we can help Naruto."

Switch Back to Naruto's location

The bijuu's chakra along with the chains are forced back into Naruto's chest.

Minato:  "I guess Naruto's body is trying to make up for the Bijuu chakra that he lost."

Naruto's inner dimension.  All of the Bijuu are standing in a circle around The Gedo Mazo arm and Naruto.

Naruto:  "Everyone's back! I thought you had all been taken by Madara, and I don't know what happened to me." 

Kurama: "You nearly died that's what!  However, your father thought on his feet and seal 'That' into you."

All of the Bijuu stare at the Arm.

Son Goku:  "I hate to say it, but even with all the chakra that we have in Naruto we are no match for Madara, he simply has to much too much of our chakra."

Gyuuki:  "The old man, say one day we would be reunited and know true power.  It looks like now is that time." 

Shukaku:  "I don't like the idea of my will becoming one with you guys.  Hell, we don't even know what we'll become, but what choice do we have?  The world will be destroyed if we don't."

The Bijuu all become ethereal and the Mazo begins to burst into flames

Kurama: "I know that you will lead us down the right path Naruto."

In the real world

Naruto's body begins to Change, and we can see tomoe begin to form on his back.

Madara:  "I don't know what's going on, but an insane amount of natural energy seems to be rushing into that blonde kid that I killed."

Scene switches to Sasuke's location.  Taka have finally arrived, and a dark haired man is standing over Sasuke.

Oorochimaru:  "Who are you?"

Mystery Man:  looks at Oorochimaru with spirals in his eyes.  "I am spirit of the Uchiha here to lead this boy down my path."


Chapter end.


----------



## Datakim (Feb 13, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Doubt kin and gin are gone they are on the sealed in the tools so most likely they were not canceled. If they had obito would not have revived the juubi he did not feed the tools to the gedo mazo till after the edo tensei was released by itachi. If he they had been canceled the juubi would not have gotten kyuubi chakra.



Yeah, I figure the sealing tool was powerfull enough to hold the souls of those two even after ET was released. But the thing is, should that chakra not be gone?

I mean Obito used up that chakra to start resurrecting the Juubi way back when he threw those tools into the mouth of the Gedo Mazo. There should not be anymore Kyuubi chakra in those tools.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 13, 2014)

Datakim said:


> Yeah, I figure the sealing tool was powerfull enough to hold the souls of those two even after ET was released. But the thing is, should that chakra not be gone?
> 
> I mean Obito used up that chakra to start resurrecting the Juubi way back when he threw those tools into the mouth of the Gedo Mazo. There should not be anymore Kyuubi chakra in those tools.



Not really, the brothers eat kurama flesh so they have a source like a 8 tails tentacle.

Chakra regenerates, the juubi got to his original form even tho he had just the tentacle and the chakra from the brothers

So I think they pot still holds them and they still have that chakra.


PS. What happen to you, I didnt see you in ages... on NF


----------



## Weapon (Feb 14, 2014)

Udontard4ever said:


> samui will be released from the sage gourd and will motorboat naruto back to life (much to sakura's dismay)



Is that right is it


----------



## Harbour (Feb 14, 2014)

Predict Minato saves Naruto and Sakura teleporting them away and return to Kakashi and Gaara. They try to trap BZ and defend against Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 14, 2014)

Immediately happening - The mysterious figure by Sasuke will be revealed. Probably half the chapter will be about this. 

The other half could go in two different directions.

- Kakashi and Minato put up some kind of half-assed scuffle while Obito gains control long enough to RT Naruto (and maybe Sasuke). Then he dies and Black Zetsu fuses with Madara. This would probably take 2 chapters because Obito needs his sendoff.

- Same thing happens except without the RT.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 14, 2014)

I wonder if Death would actually appear in front of Naruto?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Feb 14, 2014)

I dont normal post what my thought will be for the next chapter but I thought I will this time.

After  Madara bitch slap ever  Kakashi and Minato who try to fight him.. He reaches for his eye only to have his hand go though  Obito's head. When he ask Black Zetsu what the meaning of this. Black Zetsu try to answer only for us to see in his head that dark Kurama had been healing Obito.

Obito then suck Madara into Lego land. He yell at ever one that will not hold him for long and rush to Naruto. Then we go to Karin and gang are. They finally get to Sasuke and see the unknown man staying over him. The chapter ends with them all shock and going you are...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 14, 2014)

@bruce

you mean Jashin, right? 

@pikacheeka

I'm thinking Kishimoto might wait to reveal the character in chapter 666 but im no sure


----------



## Tengu (Feb 14, 2014)

*Minato will troll us next chapter*

Chapter starts.
Madara: Now it is time Blazk Zetsu, hand over my left eye.
Black Zetsu: Yes Madara-sama.
Minato does a hand sign.
Black Zetsu: What is this, i can't move my body.
Minato: When i sealed the kiuuby into you i made so that you can't control it, i also put a seal on you that makes you unable to move.
Kakashi: Nice Minato-sensei.
Gaara: I see this is the hero of the 3rd war, Minato Namikaze.
Sakura: Naruto's dad is so cool.
Madara: Hm seems like i have to do everything myself.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 14, 2014)

Then Madara proceeds to kick his head off and absorb the kyuubi.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 14, 2014)

Garinato is coming!


----------



## Sarry (Feb 14, 2014)

I would love it if Minato does anything remotely like that


Scarlet Ammo said:


> Then Madara proceeds to kick his head off and absorb the kyuubi.


This for sure.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm totally seeing Sakura saying something like that .... nope


----------



## Lord Aizen (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't think so with madara there minato can't do anything


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 14, 2014)

No.Trollbito will be the one to troll like always.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 14, 2014)

Minato: Have to save Naruto now...Is this the time for me to use that jutsu?
Black Zetsu: Stop joking, what you can do with one hand?
Kakashi: Sensei, he was right...
Minato: I can stop the time, and I only need one hand to activate it.
Madara: R U SERIOUS!? If you really have that, why didn't you use it at previous battle.
Minato: I kinda forgot that...ya know...*Toki wo tomare!!!/The World!!!!*
**Time stopped**
Minato: Ok, it is the time to extract Kyubi from Black Zetsu...and put it into Naruto.
**time backs to normal**
Black Zetsu: OMG! I just lost my Kyubi!
Naruto: Father? I am alive? How?
Minato: Oh? I just stop the time, extract Kyubi from Black Zetsu, and put it into you in order to resurrect you.
Naruto: Errrr...why don't you use your time stopping jutsu to kill Madara?
Minato: OH SH-**got decapitated by Madara**
Naruto: FATHHHHHHHERRR!!
Madara: OMG OMG....It was close..I dodged the bullet...I nearly got killed without doing nothing..
Minato: Naruto....it..is..up to ....you *vanished*
Naruto: ........
Madara: Minato, indeed a young and powerful hokage but also an idiot one...I will remember your name...or not.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm imagining him accomplishing something crazy while being absolutely armless and just holding the Hiraishin kunai in his mouth.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 14, 2014)

The more likely thing is he will get trolled harder every time sad, but true. U_U


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 14, 2014)

My prediction:

Mystery person turns out to be Kabuto. Oro,Karin,Juugo and Suigetsu arive to where Sasuke is and find Kabuto using medical ninjutsu on Sasuke but its no use since the internal damage is to great.
They ask Kabuto about his motive of helping Sasuke and he replies that he returns the favor of his bro with Izanami.
Kabuto tells them there is a chance to save Sasuke if Karin and Juugo would to use their abilities in synch. Orochimaru being the slick snake that he is sees his chance to snatch Sasuke's body but is stoped by Taka. 
Kabuto vs Orochimaru happens while Karin and Juugo transfer Uzumaki blood and Sennin flesh to Sasuke.

Back to team Minato vs Rikudou Madara and Black Zetsu

Naruto is still lying dead on the ground with no signs of life. In his mind Naruto walks into another chamber like the one that was keeping Kurama imprisoned and opens a door there.
He finds a shadowly figure that is surrounded by whisp like flames. 
Shadowly figure says he has bein waiting a long time for this day to come. Naruto looks confused as hell.
The man behind the shadows steps into the light and we see a face resembling old Naruto with a Rinnegan,pointy hair and strange sealing marks all over his body.
Naruto acts like a dumbass as always and asks him wether he is not a Genjutsu produced by Madara. 
Old guy with Rinnegan laughs and introducess himself to Naruto. He is Naruto's progenitor,the original Rikudou Hagoromo Ootsutsuki who saw that one day he must come back again to save the world from great evil. Naruto gets flashbacks of different people in the past who had Rinnegan all over the Ninja world.
Hagoromo goes on to explain that since he is the 6 paths Sage he canot truely die like the Bijuu and gets reborn every now and then when the world is in danger. But unlike the Bijuus he doesent get reborn into his original form and his reincarnation ability has a cooldown time thats why he chooses to be reborn only when its necessary.
Naruto asks why all of this is happening in the ninja world and why Hagoromo alowed it in the first place. 
Hagoromo tells him about the destiny of the ones who carry the spirit and chakra of the Shinju. 


End.


----------



## rajin (Feb 14, 2014)

@DEADWAY again JASHIN. even i am still standing with my theory about this religion past 5 years


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 14, 2014)

^I always believed in Hidan returning but never believed Jashin would be a villain. The idea is cool and I wanted it to be true but I always doubt Kishi cares about Jashinism. But if Jashin actually ends up being plot relevant I will be a really happy camper!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 14, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @bruce
> 
> you mean Jashin, right?


Death cannot be a fodder. :ignoramus

He needs to be more like this guy:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]AyNge7RF_lA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 14, 2014)

Mystery Person=Kabuto
Sasuke's Body dissapears.
Team Gai cover Summary actually coming true *Face Palms* I cant believe it.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 14, 2014)

So is there no preview? usually there's a comment at the end of a chapter saying what might happen next


----------



## Saru (Feb 14, 2014)

makes sense.

Although that would be a rather swift change of pace for just one chapter. Then again, things have kind of picked up as Madara's built his power up to a maximum. I doubt a battle with this form of Madara or Zetsu would drag on.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm calling it now, this is what is going to happen.

The chapter will start with the climax of the Hashirama v Madara fight, we will see what happens again until the end where Hashirama stabs Madara he looks up and notices something. Hashirama leaves ignoring it, then Madara near dead looks up and see's the figure approaching him. Goes back to real time, where we see a parallel of it with Sasuke with the exact same Mystery Man.

It then shows the person saying something and offering his hand to Sasuke.

That person being:


*Spoiler*: __ 





- Shisui (Calling Time Manipulation / Travel)
or Kagami 
or Izuna
or Tagami


----------



## MaruUchiha (Feb 14, 2014)

BZ Obito: My apologies, Madara-Sama..
Minato: ..!! Oh no.. Now Madara is the Jinchuriki!?
Gaara: (Why does Madara..?)
Madara: Hurry up and give me the eye.
Kakashi: (I wont let you..!) KAMUI!!
*Kakashi Kamuis BZ Obito*
BZ: Damn it.. He used that jutsu... No matter, I'll use Obito to get back. ..What's that?
*BZ & Obito both notice Gedo Mazo arm on the floor*
Obito: (!.. The.. Gedo.... Mazo.... this is.. my chance.. hopefully he'll...)
BZ: Ah, the arm of the Gedo Mazo.. maybe if I seal this in mself I'll gain more power to compliment the Kyuubi's...
Gai: We need to get these tools to Minato & Kakashi right away!
Lee & Ten Ten: Right!
Gai: (Things are going downhill... I might have to resort to drastic measures.)
Karin: The man.. He's walking up to Sasuke..!
Orochimaru: We must hurry! (That body is mine..!)
Juugo: ...
Suigetsu: I wonder who that bastard is!
Kabuto (In sage mode): Sasuke.. I can't let you die here. I told your brother I'd repay him..
*Kabuto's hands glow as he prepares to heal Sasuke*
Kabuto: You two! Go help the others while I heal Sasuke.
Edo Itachi & Edo Jiraiya (sage mode) : Okay!
Edo Itachi: I leave Sasuke to you.
Kabuto: You helped me Itachi.. You're brother will be fine.
Edo Jiraiya: I'm headed to where Minato is!
*Itachi & Jiraiya disperse while Kabuto stays and heals Sasuke*
Kakashi: Now you won't have that eye, Madara!
Sakura: Good job Kakashi sensei..!
Madara: Hmph. Fodder like you shouldn't defy me. That's okay, I'll just kill all of you and start the plan anyway.
Gaara, Minato, Kakashi, & Sakura: !!
*Will they stand a chance at all against Juubiha Madara!?*
You can't lie this would be fuckin awesome if it happened..


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2014)

An alternative prediction:


Back to dying Sasuke the mystery person who is Kabuto heals Sasuke with an advanced medical ninjutsu that regenerates any lost physical tissue using Karin's healing ability that Kabuto has stolen before. Karin senses that the mystery person is using the same chakra she usess when she heals with her blood.
Oro,Karin,Juugo and Suigetsu arive and try to attack Kabuto. Kabuto then summons Edo Tensei coffins, out of them emerge Jiraiya,Shisui and the Shodai Kages who were the most powerfull Kages similar to Hashirama. 
Team Taka think they are seriously fucked now but Kabuto stops and explains that he only wants to return the favor of Sasuke's bro who showed him the right path with his Izanami genjutsu.


On the other side Madara absorbs Yin Kurama from Black Zetsu and takes his other Rinnegan becoming complete Juubi Jinchuuriki and Rikudou.
He attacks team Minato with his Onmyoton saying its over for them only to trigger a trap Minato set for him. A space-time barrier activates and sends Madara's attack right back at him resulting in a huge explosion.
Minato tells Kakashi and Gaara they won a little bit of time for his son and that he will sacrifice himself to save him by using a soul transfer method developed by his gramps Tobirama *epic revalation *
Minato does some hand seals and says Goodbye my son,the future of the world is in your hands now! With This My Will of Fire will always burn inside of you 
*Ninpo:Fushi Tensei*

Meanwhile dying Naruto walks inside his mind to the empty cage where Kurama was and all of his senses start getting shut down and only total darkness remains. 
The thoughts about his friends slowly disappear and the darkness suffocates him.
Naruto asks himself "Is this what death feels like ? This is the end huh? "
Sudenly a yellow flash light appears in the darkness and Naruto looks at Minato who is standing before him. 
Minato says "Naruto you became strong and came far on your own. I don't have much time left but as a father i trust on you the legacy of the Hokage!"
Naruto cries as Minato's body turns into glowing light giving him all of his memories,knowledge and strength.

Edo Minato crumbles away to dust and everyone cries.

Just as Madara is about to land a killing blow on Kakashi he gets smacked by a Yellow Flash.
Naruto: Hiraishin no Jutsu!

Kakashi: Hiraishin but how? What just happened?

Madara unharmed after the blitz attack: Uzumaki brat if you have anything else up your sleeve i sugest it would be wise for you to not hold back against me! Ku,Ku,ku,ku.......

Madara charges at Naruto with a Susanoo. 
Chakra arms appear out of Naruto's body and block Madara's Susanoo.

Madara: No way the 9tails has bein removed from the brat so how can he use such chakra.........could it be the Uzumaki Kagura Shingan? *Kagura Shingan reffers to Karin's ability to open her mind eye*

Madara: "Yes its the ability of the Uzumaki clan to use their minds eye for extrasensory perception and an advanced form of chakra control that extends beyond the regular chakra 
network. Somehow being near death awakened the brats hidden potential eh?"

Kakashi views Naruto's chakra with his Sharingan and notices that Naruto is controling not only the chakra flowing from his chakra network but also the energy of every cell in the body and the chakra around him.

Kakashi: "What? This resembles the Hyuugas advanced chakra control granted by the Byakugan maybe even on a higher level.The chakra is flowing even outside of the chakra pathways.Amazing to think such a chakra flow could exist in a human" 


To be continued..........


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 15, 2014)

How irritating will it be if Naruto decides to use "that jutsu" after obtaining the Gin/Kin Kyuubi chakra? 

Ofc, another theory I read (credits to Elia), suggesting that the GM arm could be used is also equally possible. In the event that Ginkaku and Kinkaku lack the Kurama chakra.



Tom Servo said:


> How would that work? The only ones who can save Naruto at this point is Kinkaku/Ginkaku and I doubt they give a single fuck about him.



There's a reason that the tools containing two people who have Kyuubi chakra have been transferred to the good side in the same chapter that Madara's will i.e. black Zetsu stole Yin Kurama.

I'm sure Kingaku and Ginkaku will be given a reason to help Naruto. Not that much of a stretch tbh seeing as Naruto and Sasuke (two people from different sides) were willing to unite in light of Tsuki no Mi's implications.

Worst come to worst, they are still Kabuto's Edo Tensei. Kabuto has entered the field, so chances are Kabuto could force them to help.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> How irritating will it be if Naruto decides to use "that jutsu" after obtaining the Gin/Kin Kyuubi chakra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought "That jutsu" was the Ninja alliance no jutsu where Naruto would transfer Kurama's chakra to each shinobi and match their type of chakra  Minato seems the kind of guy who would value the strength of comrades working together over individual strength unlike people like Madara and Orochimaru who want to become like living gods and do everything by themselves


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 15, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> I thought "That jutsu" was the Ninja alliance no jutsu where Naruto would transfer Kurama's chakra to each shinobi and match their type of chakra  Minato seems the kind of guy who would value the strength of comrades working together over individual strength unlike people like Madara and Orochimaru who want to become like living gods and do everything by themselves



That was clearly not the jutsu that Jiraiya and Gerotora spoke of. From what they lead us to believe, it is a very powerful jutsu. Plus we would have gotten clear indications that it was used, it wouldn't be brushed by.
Even with Tsukuyomi, we saw the clear artwork to indicate whenever he used Tsukuyomi.

With Naruto, there is no such thing. We don't even know the traits of "that jutsu". If it really is an Uzumaki power, then this could be a case of Naruto using his own power to get through the situation. His own power as a human, not a Jinchuriki.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 15, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> How irritating will it be if Naruto decides to use "that jutsu" after obtaining the Gin/Kin Kyuubi chakra?



I'm pretty sure that their Kyuubi chakra was extracted from them during the tug-of-war.


----------



## Jikayaki (Feb 15, 2014)

At this point it best to just agree that "that jutsu" no longer exists and for all purposes just alluded to Kyuubi's power nothing more.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 15, 2014)

Jikayaki said:


> At this point it best to just agree that "that jutsu" no longer exists and for all purposes just alluded to Kyuubi's power nothing more.



Not if you read the actual text which explicitly details that the Kyuubi's power is a prerequisite to "that jutsu".


----------



## Datakim (Feb 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> Not really, the brothers eat kurama flesh so they have a source like a 8 tails tentacle.
> 
> Chakra regenerates, the juubi got to his original form even tho he had just the tentacle and the chakra from the brothers



Well, its a bit confusing how the brothers generate Kyuubis chakra. However there must be some source that produces more chakra for them, since Naruto for example cannot just regrow a new Kurama. For Naruto, Kurama was the source that created more chakra for Naruto to use. For example, when the wood dragon absorbed Kuramas power, Kurama was able to produce more. But now that the source (Kurama) has been taken, Naruto cannot produce more Kyuubi chakra.

The brothers must somehow have a similar source that produces chakra to replenish what they use up. Since the Yin!Kyuubi developed its own separate mind, perhaps the chakra the two brothers took also gained some primitive awareness. The two brothers might both have tiny Kyuubis inside them that produce more chakra, and that is the source for them, just like Yang!Kurama was the source for Naruto. And presumably that source can be removed from the brothers, just as it was removed from Naruto.

Its a bit unclear whether or not the rebirth of Juubi just took chakra from the brothers but left their ability to generate more intact, or if the process removed the brothers ability to create more chakra alltogether, and the reason Juubi was able to reach his original form was precisely because he stole not just chakra, but the ability to create MORE chakra from the brothers.

Its also questionable how the chakra would be used even if the pot still holds it. Just seal the pot inside Naruto? I mean Edo Tensei has been released and Kinkaku and Gingaku are presumably only still around, because the sealing pot is so strong. But if you pull them out of the pot, won't they just vanish like all the other edos did with the pot no longer holding their souls in the "impure world"


----------



## Jikayaki (Feb 15, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Not if you read the actual text which explicitly details that the Kyuubi's power is a prerequisite to "that jutsu".



It was also meant to be used against Obito and went no where. At this point its best to except that Kyuubi was "that jutsu" or at least the unique form Naruto utilized Kyuubi's chakra through, which may as well be the same thing.


----------



## Lance (Feb 15, 2014)

What is this "that jutsu" which you speak of? Naruto had some thing up his sleeves?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 15, 2014)

Jikayaki said:


> It was also meant to be used against Obito and went no where. At this point its best to except that Kyuubi was "that jutsu" or at least the unique form Naruto utilized Kyuubi's chakra through, which may as well be the same thing.



It was just meant to be used with the Kyuubi's chakra. You're basing your assessment on one chapter.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 15, 2014)

predict : rinnegan sasuke...


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 15, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> predict : Jashin sasuke...



Even better.


----------



## NW (Feb 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _NARUTO Chapter 665 - I will take the eye myself_ 



Minato: "You bastard... Did you absorb the Kyuubi?"

Black Zetsu: "Kukuku... that's right."

*Black Zetsu's grin widens*

*Minato looks at Naruto*

Minato: "(There's not much time left... Damn it! What can I do?!)"

Kakashi: "I'm running low on chakra... There's not much I can do right now, Sensei... Do you have a plan?"

Minato: "..."

Kakashi: "Sensei...?"

Minato: "Yeah. I think I might have an idea."

-----------------------------------------------

Orochimaru: "Karin, come back!"

*Swirly jumps at Karin but Karin curves out of the way to avoid him*

Swirly: "Looks like I was able to catch up after all... You won't be going any further..."

*Karin tells the rest of Taka to go ahead without her, and that she'll manage with her chakra chains, and Taka reluctantly leaves*

*When Taka leaves, Swirly tackles Karin and holds his staff to her throat*

Karin: "Rrgh... (Is this the end...?)"

Swirly: "I won't allow you to pass, but I will have the courtesy to spare your life, if you can answer one question..."

Karin: "?"

Swirly: "What does it feel like to release feces?"

-----------------------------------------------

Tenten: "Lee! Sensei!"

Guy: "Those are..."

Tenten: "The tools of the Sage of the Six Paths! I used one of them earlier! These can be a major asset in the battle."

Lee: "Yes! I can feel my springtime of youth!"

Guy: "Let's go over to where Kakashi is..."

Lee: "(Guy-sensei looks really somber and serious right now... Is he planning to open the eigth gate?)"

*Team Guy dashes off in Kakashi's direction*

-----------------------------------------------

Madara: "This has gone on long enough. I'm a patient man but this is pointless... I will take the eye myself! (But first, I ought to take appropriate measures to deal with these guys...)"

*Madara tries to activate his Susano'o, but he can't*

Madara: "!!"

*everyone around looks puzzled*

Madara: "I almost forgot that the Ten Tails' Jinchuriki is unable to use Sharingan techniques..."

Minato: "(Good, this buys us some time...)"

Black Zetsu: "..."

Madara: "Very well. I guess the next fastest thing would be ripping out your souls with the Human Path."

*shocked expressions*

*Madara charges*

-----------------------------------------------

Karin: "...and then... well... the poop moves through your butt cheeks and falls out... then you feel really good..."

Swirly: "Hmm... I appreciate your detailed description. I have a better idea of what it is like to defecate now. But, as I said, you won't pass this spot... Not freely, at least..."

*Swirly opens up and spits out the body he was wrapped around*

*the unknown body lands facedown*

*Swirly wraps himself around Karin as she shrieks for help*

Swirly: "No more of those annoying chains."

-----------------------------------------------

Shikamaru: "..."

Ino: "Hey Shikamaru... You alright?"

Choji: "Yeah, you seem kind of on edge..."

Shikamaru: "I'm fine... I'm just getting a bad feeling about something..."

-----------------------------------------------

Sasuke: "Who... who are you...?"

???: "Just hold still, this shouldn't hurt too much."

*the mysterious figures uses his foot to spread Sasuke's blood into a circle around him with a triangle in it*

*Taka arrives at the location and sees the mysterious man*

Orochimaru: "! (He's...)"

Juugo: "?"

Suigetsu: "..."

???: "Hmm?"

*the mysterious person turns around and is revealed to be Hidan*

Hidan: "Hah! More assholes showed up. Whaddaya say you leave me alone. You don't have a problem with me makin' this guy immortal, do ya'?!"





*Spoiler*: _NARUTO Chapter 666 - Enjoy my power while you can_ 



Juugo: "Immortal?"

Suigetsu: "(Ugh, it's just one thing after another!)"

Orochimaru: "Hidan, a member of the Akatsuki. One of the newest ones."

Hidan: "Huh? Yeah! What of it?"

Orochimaru: "You were buried under a ton of boulders. How'd you escape?"

Hidan: "Zetsu, or at least his black half, saved me from the boulders earlier! He took me to some layer in a bony graveyard to fix me up and gave me directions to this area... He said there'd be plenty of sacrifices for Lord Jashin here!"

Orochimaru: "But you said something about making Sasuke immortal. You're not going to kill him as a sacrifice?"

Hidan: "Oh yeah, I decided that this guy would make a great follower of Lord Jashin. In order to make someone immortal in the fashion I am, the person must first be near death. Then, someone else must make the symbol of Jashinism around the dying person with the dying person's blood. Then the other person must inhale some of his or her own blood..."

*Hidan shows his arm to Taka, revealing a cut*

Hidan: "The last step is for the dying person to willingly submit himself to lord Jashin! If I can get this kid here to willingly become a follower of Jashinism, then the ritual will be complete and he will become an immortal!!"

*Hidan has a maniacal look on his face*

Orochimaru: "Somehow I doubt Sasuke-kun will go along with this... (But it would be advantageous if he did. Not only would his wind be able to keep on blowing, but when I finally get around to taking his body, I will have not only the advantages of Fushi Tensei, but also of the immortality from Jashinism! Perhaps I could perfect my immortality methods even further... Then I could inhabit Sasuke's immortal body forever!)"

*Orochimaru licks his lips*

*Juugo looks at Orochimaru suspiciously*

Juugo: "..."

Sasuke: "Ugh, I'm not going to worship this... Jashin... or whatever... Don't think I'll just... bow my head... to your stupid religion..."

Hidan: "You little shit! Don't you want to live?! Or are you cocky enough to think you can survive on your own! Fine, I'll sacrifice you to Lord Jashin, then! Asshole!"

*Hidan is suddenly wrapped in Orochimaru's snakes*

Orochimaru: "You will do no such thing."

Hidan: "Gah! Fine. I need to get revenge on that bastard Shikamaru first. Black Zetsu told me he was here..."

*Orochimaru releases Hidan*

Orochimaru: "Juugo, meld some of your flesh with Sasuke, I'll go check on what's happening with Karin..."

Juugo: "Alright, but I don't think it will be much help..."

Orochimaru: "Even so, it's something."

*Orochimaru jumps away*

Hidan: "!! This feeling... This is... Lord Jashin?!"

Suigetsu: "Pff... You're flippin'. As if your precious "god" would just be strolling about, if he even exists."

Hidan: "This chakra is coming from... over there..."

*Hidan points in the direction of where the conflict over Madara's eye is occuring*

-----------------------------------------------

*Madara grabs Kakashi by the face and prepares to steal his soul, but stops*

Madara: "(What is this?)"

*Madara is all of a sudden in a dark space inside himself (of the same nature as Naruto inner space with the cage, but this is a pitch black abyss) and he sees Ten Tails in front of him, though it is heavily covered by shadow and its shape is of the Kurama-shaped form it had when it fought Hagoromo*

Madara: "Ten Tails!"

Ten Tails: "Kheheheh... Nice to finally have a chat with you, human."

Madara: "So, you have some sapience after all..."

Ten Tails: "Of course. My consciousness had only partly awakened during my first revival, as there was not yet enough chakra. But after this second revival, I had enough chakra for my consciousness to fully awaken. Although, it didn't happen initially, and I was still in my incomplete form when revived by you, until transforming, but by then, you had already become my jinchuriki."

Madara: "Still, you're merely a tool to be used and you will obey. Now, if you don't mind, I have some business to attend to..."

Ten Tails: "Why the hurry? This mindspace exists outside of time. Don't you have any questions?"

Madara: "I have nothing to say to a beast like you."

Ten Tails: "Heh. A lowly human denouncing _me_? That's new. Back long ago when I was terrorizing the world, there was a group of people who revered and worshiped me, reveling in the destruction I was causing in order to reclaim my chakra.... They called me "Jashin" and formed a religion called "Jashinism" centered around me. Out of all my many names, I have to say "Jashin" is my favorite. Has a nice ring to it."

Madara: "I see. So the being that the followers of Jashinism call "Lord Jashin" is actually you?"

Ten Tails: "Correct. You speak lowly of me and actually believe you have me subjugated... You're an odd one... Although, you're much more fun than that bastard Hagoromo... I'll behave for now and see how things play out. Enjoy my power while you can..."

*Madara comes out of the mindspace and continues going after Kakashi (who he believes to be the most bothersome currently) while Kakashi does everything he can to evade and draw him away from the others*

Madara: "("He'll behave _for now_"? Hmph. He's bluffing...)"

*a single drop of sweat forms on Madara’s face*


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 15, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Even better.



Yes yes Jashinist Sasuke plz. 




Fusion said:


> *Spoiler*: _NARUTO Chapter 665 - I will take the eye myself_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reading this made me moist


----------



## Jad (Feb 15, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Yes yes Jashinist Sasuke plz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, you are definitely setting up yourself for sheer and utter disappointment. I mean all the attention is on Hidan and Jashinism at the moment, but it just seems SO unlikely. Why are you doing this to yourself? Nothing suggests his return or continued involvement in the story. It's not like I am against the idea though.​


----------



## Itachisaywat (Feb 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Zetsu: How does it feel Obito? Now Madara is going to release the Juubi's bulb and enslave the wor-
*BZ looks in the sky*
Obito: Do you see now? By cultivating the Juubi, you have automatically completed the jutsu. My plan was to make a final judgement on the world before casting Infinite Tsukuyomi, to show the world my plan's true effectiveness... I was sure that my logic would prevail, even under the prospect of superior entities...
Black Zetsu: What the... Madara!
Madara: !*Madara looks at BZ*
Black Zetsu: The bulb.. it is already.. open
*Madara looks at the Juubi tree*
Madara: What... can this mean?
???: To think I would be brought back here, to witness my brother's failure myself.
Sasuke: !?
Elder Son: Tell me young Uchiha, you who has seen both sides, what do you think is the more... rational of the two paths?
*A Legend of the Past...*



Wrote this on another forums for the lolz but I think it would be cool to see it happen


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 16, 2014)

Itachisaywat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now when you mention it... Shouldn't be this tree start blooming again since there is new JJ?


----------



## NW (Feb 16, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Imagine if it's actually Naruto.  Seriously, there is a place that Sasuke reached into Naruto's head.  It's highly implausible, but I won't be surprised at all if its him.


...................

@Pan Arkadiusz

Obito only released Ten Tails and transformed it when he felt like it. So the Ten Tails won't automatically keep sprouting unless Madara wills it to. When Obito released Ten Tails, it was more like an avatar for Ten Tails, while the full body of Ten Tails was still inside Obito.

So in other words, "another" Divine Tree altogether might have to be created.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 16, 2014)

Rinnegan Sasuke, and "that jutsu" Naruto.  (Maybe soon Juubi body Naruto .)

My guess is "that jutsu" is the completeness and mastery of the Uzumaki chains. It could be that in times of emotional turmoil Nagato and Naruto didn't activate the chains (like Karin did) simply because they had the Rinnegan and Kurama, respectively.

Now without Kurama it could be that Naruto himself will activate the chains... or maybe the stranger (Kabuto) may suggest Naruto should bite Karin to take her Uzumaki chakra as a means to awaken his latent Uzumaki potential.

Maybe mastering Kurama's power was a prerequisite to that jutsu as he got in the way of their activation. More so the dragon chains (which would be on a higher level relative to the chains Obito used) would suggest the chains could improve i.e. they aren't naturally perfected. 
That is, at least how I see it going seeing as its being set up so that we're not seeing "that jutsu" whilst Naruto/Minato have Kurama. 

I think we'll see Kabuto truly show the power of a dragon since, visually speaking, he did shed the snake skin.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 16, 2014)

My Fannon Version of Ch 665 

*Scene starts w/ Team Hebi landing next to the smoke and the mystery man

Orochimaru, "Fuuto: Diatopa"

*Smoke is blown away revealing Kabuto hold Sasuke up by his collar

Suigetsu, "He intends to take Sasuke's body!"

Juugo, "Calm down Suigetsu, Orochimaru took back his power, that's beyond Kabuto reach, now"

Kabuto, "It's like Juugo said, I can no longer use the Fuushi Tensei technique, and it is not my desire to do so"

Kabuto, "While within Izanami I was able to let go of the ambition to surpass Orochimaru and become my true-self"

Orochimaru, "So you've gone back to that little medic boy you were at the orphanage, KukuKu, what a shame ."

Orochimaru, "Are you here to heal Sasuke, as thanks to Itachi, than?"

Kabuto, "In a matter of speaking"

Karin, "No, it's true that his chakra has change to the point where I couldn't recognize him, but it's darker than before, we can't trust him"

*Team Hebi goes to charge Kabuto, but before they can Kabuto has a snake go down Sasuke  throat

Karin, "What are you doing to Sasuke-Kun"

Kabuto, "That Snake carried a a piece of the Juubi inside of it and now i've forced Sasuke to ingest it"

Suigetsu, "Than your goal is simply to finish Sasuke off"

Juugo, "What do you mean Suigetsu"

Suigetsu, "There were Shinobi in the mist village that once tried to eat part of the Sanbi's body to gain it's power, but they all died"

Orochimaru, "Your half correct Suigetsu, most died when attempting such a feat, but the feat was attempt in the first place because it was once successful"

Kabuto, "Your quick to realize as always Orochimaru-sama; Ginkaku and Kinaku, are the archetypes of this experiment"

Kabuto, "They survived after ingesting the Kyuubi's meat, due to their connection w/ Rikudo Sannin"

Kabuto, "I hypothesize that the Uchiha as decedents of Rikudo should also have this ability"

Kabuto, "What's more Sasuke's body has demonstrated the ability to withstand natural energy when enduring Juugo's chakra and the CS."

Orochimaru, "Even still your gambling with the boy's life, just to prove your hypothesis kukuk"

Kabuto, "You were partially right when saying the true me was a medic, but I'd prefer to be considered more of a scientist or visionary...Kuku"

Suigetsu, "He's insane"

*Suigetsu gets ready to attack Kabuto

Juugo, "Suigetsu stop, right now Kabuto is the only one who can see this through" "He's back us into a corner we can only go along with him now"

Kabuto, "Quite observant of you Juugo, now I will need all of your help, if were going to turn Sasuke into the Nindaime-Juubi..Kuku"

Orochimaru, "!!!!"
Suigetsu, "!!!!"
Karin, "!!!"
Juugo, "!!!"

*Scene shifts to Madara and black Zetsu hands Madara the other Rinnegan, which Madara puts in his skull.

The end draws near
Chapter Ends.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 16, 2014)

I predict that feet is from a Zetsu. BUT it is a Zetsu armor and the person inside is a blind Izuna that Madara also revived. His bad intentions are due he wanting to take Sasuke's eyes


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 16, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Rinnegan Sasuke, and "that jutsu" Naruto.  (Maybe soon Juubi body Naruto .)
> 
> My guess is "that jutsu" is the completeness and mastery of the Uzumaki chains. It could be that in times of emotional turmoil Nagato and Naruto didn't activate the chains (like Karin did) simply because they had the Rinnegan and Kurama, respectively.
> 
> ...



Hey Munboy i to have a theory about the Uzumaki chakra chains. I say that Uzumaki have the ability to create a dence or sentient form of chakra by making the chakra an extension of their soul and life energy similar to how Madara created the black chakra rods. This is the ability granted by Rikudou's "Will power", the will power of Rikudou and his younger son is so strong that it can bind life energy and chakra together. The result is a dence form of chakra that can even become sentient.
Regular chakra is like pure energy or streaming water, it flows through the chakra coils and exists the body through the Tenketsu. Uzumaki chakra becomes like water contained in a baloon, a more dencer and stabilized form of chakra. 
So maybe Naruto will have a variation of the Uzumaki bloodline with that he can create a chakra shroud imitating the Bijuu's chakra shrouds


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 16, 2014)

Just realized something interesting.

If Obito couldn't Kamui himself as the JJ, I doubt anyone else can Kamui Madara now as the JJ. 

Kakashi might try this week though. He'll definitely fail, but that would be a valid reason why. It's also doubtful ninjutsu would work on him.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 16, 2014)

That was obvious in all honesty.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 16, 2014)

Elia said:


> That was obvious in all honesty.



Not really, not when there are dozens of threads about how Madara has no defense against Kamui and I never saw anyone mention this.


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (Feb 16, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 665 Prediction:*   Rebirth of Hope
> 
> Madara collects Kurama's Yin from Black Zetsu (whom merges with Madara once again) and is now fully powered.  He returns to the Juubi, and disregards Minato and the others like they were mere insects.
> 
> ...



This is a really good prediction- very in line with the way that the series portray's Naruto. He always occupies the less powerful position, but wins through means that his enemy considers beneath him. It's also classic plot building to make the final battle look like it's going to tip away from the protagonist only to win despite all odds.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not really, not when there are dozens of threads about how Madara has no defense against Kamui and I never saw anyone mention this.


i suspect that even before becoming the jin he couldnt, Madara seems to be able to cancel ninjutsu by himself... even before becoming juubi jin, he was already quite like a juubi jin himself


----------



## Addy (Feb 16, 2014)

less of madara vs shit team and more team oro


----------



## Weapon (Feb 16, 2014)

I want to see the Mystery Man, but I bet you anything it won't be this week and it'll be a cliffhanger of him saying anything to Sasuke or Sasuke's surprised reaction.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 16, 2014)

Kishi show mistery man so everyone who cares gets disappointed and then we all go home.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 16, 2014)

the thing about kin/gin being inside the gourd is that obito used them to create the semi juubi, so how should they still be inside the gourd? what i mean is, shouldn't it just be empty by now?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 17, 2014)

@ Jeanne - Agreed. He does have that potential already. But people can't cry about it being an asspull if it's something that was already utilized with Obito. 



Weapon said:


> I want to see the Mystery Man, but I bet you anything it won't be this week and it'll be a cliffhanger of him saying anything to Sasuke or Sasuke's surprised reaction.



I doubt he'll drag it out again.

The chances of it being Kabuto are over 99%. I think Kishi realized how obvious it was in 663 so he tried to make us rethink it in 664.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 17, 2014)

Since the zetsus are coming out from everywhere, there is the possibility that
"that guy" is the other zetsu as well. Or that what I have read from some posters.
Uchiha clan

the second one.

At first I thought it 100% Kabuto, but when Karin talked about his chakra and sensation I started to have doubt
because shouldn't Kabuto be a "nice" guy after the Izanami? I think Karin also should have some sort of idea about who Kabuto is! Unless she couldn't because of all the blood he stole. @.@


----------



## Shattering (Feb 17, 2014)

JJ Obito couldn't kamui himself or he couldn't use kamui at all? it's a different thing, I thought it was the second

And Madara anyway should have a way to stop it, without sage mode wouldn't work anyway and with SM I'm pretty sure pretha path or deva could stop the problem.


----------



## PakTigers (Feb 17, 2014)

*[PREDICTION] Naruto 665 & 666 (my first prediction)*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Naruto 665 : MEETING*

*[The panel starts with a full dark vacant space i.e.
Naruto's eyes]
*
Sasuke : Wake up already Naruto..!!

*[Naruto opens his eyes and a blurred image of Sasuke is shown]*

Naruto : (Gaining counsciousness) Wher... Where am I??
Sasuke: I am also thinking the same question...

Naruto: [Sitting and gaining full consciousness.. ] This is.. [While placing 
his hands on his stomach] No way..!! They got the kyuubi..

Sasuke : What happened Naruto....??
Naruto : They got Kurama... 
Sasuke : !!!!!
Sasuke: ???... No time for explaination.. I am sensing an intense amount of 
chakra coming towards us....

Naruto :* [activating sage mode]* !!!!! ... No way..! It can't be... 
Sasuke : .....!!!!!

Naruto & Sasuke : ....This is...
                             ........ Rikudo Sennin ..... !! 

*[A mysterious person approaches Behind Sasuke..]*

Sasuke : ......!!!
Naruto : ...... Who are you??? ..... 
*
[The mysterious person moves his hands toward sasuke's Head]*

???? : Shinra... Ten.... !!! 

Naruto : (shouting) no way...!! stop [halt]

*[The mysterious person suddenly stops but a high pressure emerges 
out of his hands... Which pushes away Sasuke]*

Naruto : (Thinking) This intense amount of Chakra ....!!! ....!!! 

??? : What are you doing here??

Naruto : We were just trying to notice....
Sasuke: Where really are we???  Then Suddenly you appeared...

??? : What....!!! [ The mysterious person gets surprised when he sense someone
coming to their place ]* "HE"* can't be here...!!!

*[Naruto & Sasuke also notices someone coming to them... Having a powerful chakra,
Very powerful ....]*

*[Note: Who can it be ]*

*[Someone appears between Naruto & Sasuke... Dust appears when the 2nd
Mysterious person comes]*

Naruto & Sasuke : !!!!
Sasuke : Another So6P ...!!!!

*[Note: The 2nd mysterious person is the real So6P...]*

So6P : (smiling ) What are you two doing here?  Have you defeated Madara...

Naruto : How...?? How you know him...!!!

So6P : (smiling and a little bit laughing) How can I forget my elder son...!!
*
[Sasuke gets shocked on hearing this..]*

*[Note : Younger son is the first mysterious person ]
*
Sasuke: (complaining) How can we defeat Madara when we are trapped here..

Younger Son: Do you know this place???

So6P : All the dead ones come here first.. And if they are powerful enough to defeat
my younger son they are allowed to go back to the World of living..

Naruto & Sasuke : But...!!!!

So6P : I know, that you have to defeat Madara no matter what...

Younger Son : I guess that's why "HE" came all the way to here... 

Sasuke : (shouting) Then let us go... !!! Everyone in the Real World would be
sacrificing their lives to defeat Madara... 

So6P : ......

Naruto : (making a sad face) Dammit...!! Don't tell me that Madara is now Juubi's
  Jinchuriki....??? How can we defeat him without Kurama...!!!!

So6P : ... I can Help you...

*[Note: How So6P will help Naruto & Sasuke in order to defeat Madara... We will
 see it in the next Chapter... ]*

*END*





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Naruto 666 : New Eyes *

*[The chapter starts from where So6P stated to help ]*

Naruto & Sasuke : (surprised) ....How??? .....

So6P : I can give you new powers with which Madara will be nothing for you to
defeat... But...

Naruto : But... What???...

So6P : But. You have to use them for the right purpose or else... You would be
same as Madara...

Naruto : We will surely use them for the good purpose.... Right Sasuke???....

Sasuke : (While thinking something) Oh...!! Yeah. Yeah...

So6P :* ( Sennin closed his hands and Then opens It and shows them pair of eyes )* Here...

*[ Note: Naruto is given Younger Son's eyes and Sasuke is given Elder Son's (Madara's) eye's ]*

*[The panel shifts to the reality... ]*

*[ Minato is shown trying to take back his half of the kurama from black zetsu... ]*

*[ Sakura is still pumping Naruto's heart manually and giving CPR ...  But she seems to exhausted ]*

Juubi Madara : Why you guyzz are giving too much for that brat..?? The fox boy
     is already dead..!!!

*[ Juubi Madara vanishes and approaches near Sakura.. ]*

[ Sakura sees her death near and some flash backs come.. ]

Sakura : Sorry Naruto I failed You...

Juubi Madara: ( Moving his one hand forward ) Shinra.. Tensei.......!!!

Before the Shinra Tensei starts Naruto opens his eyes and grabs Sakura..
And Naruto teleports to some place safe...

*[ Juubi Madara seems in a shock ]*

Naruto : Are you fine Sakura...??

Sakura : But...!!! How...??? 

*[ Zooms towards Naruto New Eyes ]*

Naruto : It's a long story I will tell it any other time...  Just stay here I will be back...

*[ A flash back is shown when Minato said Kushina that stay here I will be back soon  ]*

Sakura : ....!!

*...........................................................................................................................................*

*[ The next panel shows Sasuke suddenly opening his Eyes... ]*

*[Note : The mysterious person remains mysterious and vanishes]*

Sasuke : (while sensing something) !!.. Oh thanks Kabuto...!!!

Tobirama : (surprised) What just happened?? 

Karin : Oooiii Sasuke...!!  (crying)

Orichimaru : ..!!! What just happened....???

Sasuke : I have some matters to settle down...!! Thanks for everything guyzz...

*[Sasuke also vanishes....]*

*[ Note : The heroes are back ... What will happen next??? *

*END*




*Next Chapter 667 : Rikudo Madara   VS    Naruto & Sasuke *


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 17, 2014)

SExcellent prediction. 5 stars.


----------



## PakTigers (Feb 17, 2014)

Revy said:


> SExcellent prediction. 5 stars.



Thanks Revy.. It was my first prediction


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2014)

Take a rep! I like it!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 17, 2014)

maybe sage of 6paths just like minato inprinted into the gedo mazo some of his own chakra (like minato sealed some of kushinas chakra into naruto so she would appear once he tries to open the seal) and set the seal in a way taht he will appear once kurama is sealed into the statue

other options are 6th paths sons.... it would be interesting it if was Konan along with the rain village army that came to help naruto....konan has a score to settle with obito who not only stabbed her but took nagatos eyes so she might be the one to slash the other eye 

but I think that the one to save naruto will be obito... kurama might yell at him to wake up and take control over that black zetsu part... then yell that he needs to get to naruto or he will die and all hope along with it.... remind him that he was the one to bring narutos suffering as he is responsible for death of kushina (becouse of the extraction).... and I wonder how will black zetsu react to kuramas chakra... since the white parts turned into trees os maybe absorbing kurama wasnt that good of an idea (as he might not be aware of the reaction to it)


----------



## PakTigers (Feb 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Take a rep! I like it!


Thanks Man


----------



## Revolution (Feb 17, 2014)

At first I'm reading a hack excuse to revive mc from the dead.  Then I get to



> So6P : But. You have to use them for the right purpose or else... You would be
> same as Madara...
> 
> Naruto : We will surely use them for the good purpose.... Right Sasuke???....
> ...



And it's cliche as hell


----------



## Harbour (Feb 17, 2014)

Predict full chapter of Madara/Minato confrontation.
Probably someone will be trolled hard.


----------



## UchihaSage (Feb 17, 2014)

Fuck. It's about time Rock Lee did something in part two. Fuck.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 17, 2014)

Minato has a Vegeta moment. I suspect that he will hurt Madara, and put him on the ground long enough to save his son.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 17, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Predict full chapter of Madara/Minato confrontation.
> Probably someone will be trolled hard.



Confrontation? Tobirama was owned in a couple of panels by non rikudo Madara, and you expect Minato to last a chapter? 

---------------------

Ok, then I predict Sakura going god mode to protect her man and make Madara step back, because why not


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 17, 2014)

honestly at this point Madara could probably fight the rest of the cast from all timelines in Naruto history at the same time and win.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 17, 2014)

Sadly in Kishi's mind power ups dont realy make sense. You would expect that Rikudou Juubi Madara will blitz and own the fuck out of team Minato but they will counter him long enough for Naruto to recover  This should be funn for the Madara fanbase.


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 17, 2014)

Choujuro appears and soloes Madara.


----------



## PakTigers (Feb 17, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> At first I'm reading a hack excuse to revive mc from the dead.



Oh...!!! Ok.. So what you say.. What should I paste there?? 

Hey Hey..!! I hvn't revived the main characters (MC) ...
They were healed.. Use your brain..
I placed,
Sasuke : (while sensing something) oh.. Thanks Kabuto..!!

*[Note: You should read more deeply.. (don't mind) the above line meant tht Kabuto just healed Sasuke and Sasuke gained power up
by Rikudo  ]*

And for Naruto it's something... Suspicious... I will get into more details if this will be a real chapter.. It's just my opinion.. 



Sarahmint said:


> And it's cliche as hell



I wrote those lines:
Sasuke: (while thinking something) Oh..!! Yeah.. Yeah..

*So that* after Naruto Defeats Madara the hatred is born in the heart of Sasuke..
And Sasuke wants to remove tht hatred by following the ways of Madara..

[Note: I mean that Sasuke will take the path of Madara and will try to activate Moon Eye Plan]

Gotcha???


----------



## Weapon (Feb 17, 2014)

Hagoromo return and Minato still needing to fight for his chakra back against BZ will show him be even more fodder so yeah no thanks.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 17, 2014)

Wtf did i just read ?  Rikudou's younger son didnt have any special eyes so why would Naruto get his eyes ? And what the hell is up with Rikudou holding eye balls in his hands,thats creepy


----------



## ScottofFury (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope to god this doesn't happen. Naruto gets god eyes? And them two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) meet Rikudou Sennin together and just receive a powerup to make them Madara level. Fucking stupid.


----------



## MangaR (Feb 17, 2014)

Naruto & Sasuke : (surprised) ....How??? .....

So6P : I can give you new powers with which Madara will be nothing for you to
defeat... But...

Naruto : But... What???...

So6P : But. You have to use them separately or else... You would be
dead...

Naruto : We aint stupid.... Right Sasuke???....

Sasuke : (While thinking something) -_- Yeah...yeah

So6P : ( Sennin closed his hands and Then opens It and shows them pair of eyes ) Here...

[ Note: Naruto is given Itachi's left eye and Sasuke is given Itachi's right eye ]


----------



## Trojan (Feb 17, 2014)

Why do people assume that if tobirama couldn't do something that means Minato wont? Even though
the manga made it clear that Minato is superior to him. 

Not only that, but even his relevant to the plot is also more important than Tobirama's. Even though I think
kishi will troll Minato even harder, but he will surely make him at least use his jutsu.


----------



## IshidaQuincy (Feb 17, 2014)

Man, why can't you guys just enjoy a goofy prediction? I for one found it pretty funny.

+rep


----------



## Addy (Feb 17, 2014)

UchihaSage said:


> Fuck. It's about time Rock Lee did something in part two. Fuck.



8 gates!!!


----------



## PakTigers (Feb 17, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Hagoromo return and Minato still needing to fight for his chakra back against BZ will show him be even more fodder so yeah no thanks.



Yeah I just missed that part.. The reason was may be that Minato seems idiot to me,
After what he did to Kurama...  So i rushed through that part making chapter short.. 



IshidaQuincy said:


> Man, why can't you guys just enjoy a goofy prediction? I for one found it pretty funny.
> 
> +rep



It isn't that funny.. But Anyways.. 
This prediction is for those who are waiting for So6P 



MangaR said:


> Naruto & Sasuke : (surprised) ....How??? .....
> 
> So6P : I can give you new powers with which Madara will be nothing for you to
> defeat... But...
> ...



I also Thought some kinda this.. But then changed my plan on giving a pair of eyes to each 
Not single single  

[Note : I firstly thought of Rikudo to give his own eyes  .. Then it didn't seemed good to 
me so I changed My Plan... ]


----------



## Selva (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope Minato wrecks the shit out of Mada just to see the reactions here


----------



## Klue (Feb 17, 2014)

Would like to see a few more epic powers, before Kishi finally concludes this awful war arc.


----------



## Lance (Feb 17, 2014)

they have to fight the younger son and if they are strong enough they go back to the world of living??????

HE IS NOT A GOD WHO CREATED THAT WORLD. He just educated them on chakra and ninjutsu. Not to mention, full of cliche. It was a funny read and that is all.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 17, 2014)

I think we are gonna get an explanation why Izanami made Kabuto more evil and changed his chakra. This will be a massive troll for Itachi  
We learn about an alternative way to save Naruto. Maybe its related to the Myobokuzan toads and their Senjutsu,something that can be used only on Naruto because he is a Sage and his body could handle natural energy. 
Boss Yakuza sage toads vs Madara? Bring it!!!!  
Minato comes up with some prety strong space-time jutsu hax that will stop Madara long enough for the others to heal Naruto.
While all this is happening Kabuto restores Sasuke and summons more Edo Tensei to aid him in battle.
Edo Uchiha clan are summoned with the DNA material of the eye's from Obito's secret lab. Kabuto stolle them  Mad about that?


----------



## Itachisaywat (Feb 17, 2014)

Rikudo Madara:
Sakura, kill Naruto or Sasuke dies!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 17, 2014)

PakTigers said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its a nice prediction... but china called they said they want their wall back....

Next time use tags or little text and no colores...


----------



## Kishido (Feb 17, 2014)

The only thign interesting is Kakashi... When he will finally get his fuckign mask off for the lulz.

The shadow won't be shown... Madara will have some other transformations. Minato will be still useless


----------



## Harbour (Feb 17, 2014)

As i understand, "3" in the poll means "feel like Minato-fan". Dont know, will Minato shine or fail harder.


----------



## Addy (Feb 17, 2014)

i wish it is just a hobo besides sasuke and takes his body to heal him while ignoring tobirama


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 17, 2014)

I want it to be a kind hippie traveler/healer who offers to heal Sasuke and release Tobirama from his confinement.


----------



## Recal (Feb 17, 2014)

I want the mysterious foot to belong to a random hobo, who robs Sasuke before staggering off, clutching his bottle of whisky and his new ninja shoes while chuckling softly.


----------



## Talis (Feb 17, 2014)

I predict Madara will take a bite of Minato's last arm.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 17, 2014)

I voted 3 cuz I'm sure I will get disappointed by kishi so its better not to care.

I suspect 2 horrible reveals and more stuff with 0 explanation


----------



## Amanda (Feb 17, 2014)

Sigh... this would be the perfect occasion for an early chapter...

Voted 3: I really really really want to have the chapter already, but at the same time I'm nervous it won't live up to the expectations, or something dumb/awful happens.


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 17, 2014)

Are we getting early release?

At the very least, I think Minato will Hiraishin everyone out of there. He needs to get away from Madara.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 17, 2014)

Amanda was just wishing. There's no indication of an early release.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 17, 2014)

WE NEED EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im in high anticipation. I cant wait to see what Kakashi and the one armed farilure does to Rikudou Madara. I wonder if kishi is really going to just kill everyone. Its starting to seem like that. The alliance are truly screwed. I hope kishi can make a believable way of turning things around..


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 17, 2014)

As improbably as it is, I have this gut feeling that Minato's going to do something against Madara. I mean his son is on deaths door. Who knows when it comes to Kishi though. 

Hoping to see the identity of the mysterious individual in this chapter.


----------



## JPongo (Feb 17, 2014)

Minato will dish some ass-whooping now that Naruto needs him completely.

I hope Madara and BZ wore extra butt pads


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope a great cliffhanger due Chapter 666! I wonder if the Moon Eye Plan will start 

Now I'm remembering the last coloured cover and it had an Elysium reference... and Elysium is antonym of Hell


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 17, 2014)

Mugen Tsukiyomi starts in 666 at this rate.

I never trusted 666 predictions but it's headed that way.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 17, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Mugen Tsukiyomi starts in 666 at this rate.
> 
> I never trusted 666 predictions but it's headed that way.




What's not to be believed? I think Kishi might really do it.

But 666 might be 6 a bit too soon. Madara still haven't done anything about the tree, which stopped blooming while still evolving. Though if it doesn't happen now, then the momentum might be lost - an event that huge should be the volume ender. Kishi would have to fill another 10 chapters with JJ action.


----------



## NW (Feb 17, 2014)

But wouldn't 667 be the volume-ender? 

I mean, granted 656 made more sense as a volume-ender than 657, wouldn't this volume's end be 667? I'm aware that there are slight variations in the number of chapters but these chapters are all the same length. So if Infinite Tsukuyomi is cast in this volume then wouldn't 667 make more sense?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 17, 2014)

I believe 666 will have something demon related 

Screw if 667 is the volume ender 

It'll just have MORE demon-related junk :ignoramus


----------



## NW (Feb 17, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I believe 666 will have something demon related
> 
> Screw if 667 is the volume ender
> 
> It'll just have MORE demon-related junk :ignoramus


Not likely to be demon related stuff, but Ten Tails related stuff however.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Feb 17, 2014)

Hopefully something happens, and it's not another filler chapter.

Hopefully Naruto and Sasuke get the fuck up as soon as possible, don't need to drag this out.
We are way passed the point of side/filler characters doing anything, no need to waste panel space on anyone other then Madara/Naruto/Sasuke.


----------



## PakTigers (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey bro...!! sorry for posting the prediction in wrong section.. And I surely will use less colours next time but.. 
But what u mean by???.... ==>>



Shin said:


> but china called they said they want their wall back....
> 
> Next time use tags or little text...



I don't know how to put tags


----------



## Amanda (Feb 17, 2014)

Fusion said:


> But wouldn't 667 be the volume-ender?
> 
> I mean, granted 656 made more sense as a volume-ender than 657, wouldn't this volume's end be 667? I'm aware that there are slight variations in the number of chapters but these chapters are all the same length. So if Infinite Tsukuyomi is cast in this volume then wouldn't 667 make more sense?




666 can end with Madara casting the Mugen Tsukuyomi on the last page, and then 667 will show the world falling under it. If it doesn't happen now, I wonder if it will happen at all.


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 17, 2014)

*Black Zetsu: It appears as though I managed to get the other half of the 9 tails.
Madara: You were incapable of bringing me my other eye but you have done great now. Let's hurry up and finish this already.
-Madara absorbs Yin Kurama.
-Black Zetsu removes Madara's left Rinnegan and hands it to him.
-Madara puts his Rinnegan in his left-eye socket.
Madara: Finally... I am complete! (While laughing histerically at his newfound power). 
Minato: Unbelievable... Not only i lost half of the Kyuubi, now there's absolutely no way to ressurect my son.
Minato, Kakashi, Sakura and Gaara frown over desperation.
*1 page of Minato's self-pity, getting disappointed at himself, feeling powerless, etc.
Minato: If only there was something i could do to save Naruto's life...!
Madara: I am done with all of you. Get ready to die once and for all.
Madara moves fastly toward them.
Madara suddenly gets kicked out of the blue and retreats to see what's going on.
It's Guy, Lee and TenTen. TenTen carries Rikudou's treasures. Kakashi, Minato, Gaara and Sakura look surprised.
Madara: How unlucky of mine... To think that mere fodder would have found my tools. Well, there's nothing they can do against me anyway.
Lee, to Guy: So you were right! A fine adventure is present here for the delight of the young-minded and hot-blooded! I can already feel the energy flowing through my veins!
Guy: What were you trying to do?! Well, doesn't matter anymore! I won't let anything happen to my Konoha comrades!
Madara's facial expression shows that he has gotten angry.
Kakashi suddenly gets that expression of surprise that comes when you come up with a solution to a problem.
Kakashi: Minato, i just had an idea! I will need your help... We have to hurry!
Naruto is starting to wake up at that dead people place.
*Scene switch*
Team Taka finally arrives at Sasuke.
Orochimaru: It... it can't be...!
Suigetsu and Juugo: What... How?!
Karin: !
Dust cloud is finally off. Mysterious person's face is revealed at last page... It's Kabuto.*


----------



## Weapon (Feb 17, 2014)

I know it's good to predict and think outside the box for other candidates, but at the end of the day I'm ready for Kabuto's return


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2014)

Minato tries to get the yin chakra back but madara hits him with his black orbs ended the edo tensei on him. Them madara get his eye and tries to absorb the kyuubi chakra but them obito wakes up that's the TWOR. And takes over BZ


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 17, 2014)

Hidan injects the power of Jashin into zombie Sasuke then hops over to the other side of the battlefield and one-shots Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 17, 2014)

Amanda said:


> What's not to be believed? I think Kishi might really do it.
> 
> But 666 might be 6 a bit too soon. Madara still haven't done anything about the tree, which stopped blooming while still evolving. Though if it doesn't happen now, then the momentum might be lost - an event that huge should be the volume ender. Kishi would have to fill another 10 chapters with JJ action.



I also just found 666-oriented predictions really stupid because it's imposing a Western religious concept on a manga. Yea I know a lot of manga authors love esoterica and his own brother has a 666 manga but we really have no reason to believe that Narutoverse has the least connection to that sort of symbolism. It's like how people expect amazing cliffhangers at the end of every year. Sure it sometimes works out that way but it's not a bygone conclusion.

That said, I have a lot of trouble making predictions based on pacing now, so 666 might be too soon, but at the same time it might be too late and MT happens on page 4 of this chapter.  Last chapter really slowed down but before that it was nonstop. Hard to say what pace Kishi will carry this week.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

@pikacheeka

well most people i've seen are just guessing something major/dark will happen in 666 for the lels. And the fact that there's not much to speculate on based on the pacing like you said. It's more of a "why not" scenario


----------



## Azula (Feb 18, 2014)

kakashi tries to kamui madara

black zetsu uses obito's kamui and negates it
548
548


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 18, 2014)

Kishi better not keep the mystery person from us again.



Scarlet Ammo said:


> @pikacheeka
> 
> well most people i've seen are just guessing something major/dark will happen in 666 for the lels. And the fact that there's not much to speculate on based on the pacing like you said. It's more of a "why not" scenario



Yeah maybe Hidan comes back


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I also just found 666-oriented predictions really stupid because it's imposing a Western religious concept on a manga. Yea I know a lot of manga authors love esoterica and his own brother has a 666 manga but we really have no reason to believe that Narutoverse has the least connection to that sort of symbolism. It's like how people expect amazing cliffhangers at the end of every year. Sure it sometimes works out that way but it's not a bygone conclusion.
> 
> That said, I have a lot of trouble making predictions based on pacing now, so 666 might be too soon, but at the same time it might be too late and MT happens on page 4 of this chapter.  Last chapter really slowed down but before that it was nonstop. Hard to say what pace Kishi will carry this week.



I think it has more to do wight the fact that 6 is one of, if not the most, important numbers in Naruto due to the Buddhist symbology.  The fact that there are 3 in 666, and its significance in western mythology makes Kishi likely do do something.  As you said, the fact that it is a nod to his brother's manga also doesn't hurt.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 18, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Kishi better not keep the mystery person from us again.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah maybe Hidan comes back



Yeah maybe


----------



## Combine (Feb 18, 2014)

Everything is going bad for Naruto and co. It's all very clearly being set up for Sasuke to come back and save him. After all, the guy's gotta do something huge in order to be on Naruto's level.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

Combine said:


> Everything is going bad for Naruto and co. It's all very clearly being set up for Sasuke to come back and save him. After all, the guy's gotta do something huge in order to be on Naruto's level.



Sasuke will need Naruto to fight Madara,he alone would get one paneled again like last time.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I also just found 666-oriented predictions really stupid because it's imposing a Western religious concept on a manga. Yea I know a lot of manga authors love esoterica and his own brother has a 666 manga but we really have no reason to believe that Narutoverse has the least connection to that sort of symbolism. It's like how people expect amazing cliffhangers at the end of every year. Sure it sometimes works out that way but it's not a bygone conclusion.
> 
> That said, I have a lot of trouble making predictions based on pacing now, so 666 might be too soon, but at the same time it might be too late and MT happens on page 4 of this chapter.  Last chapter really slowed down but before that it was nonstop. Hard to say what pace Kishi will carry this week.




I'd say if he does it, it falls under the Rule of Cool more than anything. Neon Genesis Evangelion, Hellsing and certain other mangas run on Western symbolism simply because it's exotic and therefore cool. It wouldn't be first time Kishi does it either, we already have God!Nagato and angel!Konan, and didn't Akamaru recently power up into a Cerberus? 

The pacing has been on full throttle recently, but I suppose we can make at least some basic assumptions of the structure of the future events. Logically thinking the tension should keep rising continuously until the highest point of the villain/the lowest point of the heroes. Naruto and Sasuke getting back on their feet should happen either almost simultaneously or a bit later than Madara reaching the furthest point of his plan. Right now the tension is pretty damn high (at least technically, not all feel it) due to Naruto and Sasuke being more or less dead. If it takes much longer for Madara to cast the Mugen Tsukuyomi, then what is he doing that time? Fighting? Whom? Nobody can oppose him until Nardo and Sauce get their power-ups, which according to my reasoning shouldn't happen at least significantly before the Mugen Tsukuyomi is cast. So that's why I'm hopeful of the Moon's Eye Plan getting significantly closer to its finish already during this volume... even if some part of it is wishful optimism.

Of course, this all just my assumptions... perhaps Kishi does it differently and still makes it work.



Ghost14 said:


> I think it has more to do wight the fact that 6 is one of, if not the most, important numbers in Naruto due to the Buddhist symbology.  The fact that there are 3 in 666, and its significance in western mythology makes Kishi likely do do something.  As you said, the fact that it is a nod to his brother's manga also doesn't hurt.




Didn't know about that. Let's see what he does, then. It's possible nothing comes out if, and it's possible something shocking happens in 666 just because the plot is in such stage where shocking stuff is likely to happen.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

Chapter666: *The introduction of the real FV.*
Madara absorbs Yin Kurama in chapter666 and completes the Juubi. Then a mysterious shadow figure appears in Madara's Jinchuuriki realm but Madara is unaware of its presense.

Chapter667,668 and 669:Madara trolled by FV.
Just as Madara is starting his Mugen Tsukiyomi plan and thinks everything is going to his plan he gets completly taken over by some demonic force from within. The demon is revealed to be non other then Kaguya Ootsutsuki who once got devoured by Juubi and both of their chakras merged.
Kaguya was a villain even back then that tried to gain god like powers for herself and create new world order. She wanted her son to become the new God of man and follow her path.
She merged with Juubi on purpose in order to take revenge on her son for rejecting her wish.

Chapter670: Mugen Tsukiyomi turns out to be a hoax.Kaguya implanted the plan in Madara's brain just to force him to collect the Bijuus for her. Her real plan was to destroy all living beings on the planet and then start a new race of beings created by her Omnyoton. She would be the new God of creation. Then she says something about a Mugen jutsu casted on the Moon that would create a devastating planetary cataclysm that will wipe out all life forms.

Chapter671: LoLz U just got trolled real FV is Tiger Mizuki from part1! Kaguya's bastard son and Rikudou's evil twin brother  First villain becomes FV how u like that?


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

*@ Camorra*

Everyone knows the true FV is about to be revealed. Any minute now. Aaaaany minute.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Feb 18, 2014)

this was probably said already but sasuke is the chakra that oro sensed, and it is actually him standing above an illusion or wood clone of his own body. the hair outline and the "sinister chakra" would match, the snake crawling from under a rock etc


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

^ That is impossible since Karin does not recognise the chakra signature. It has to be someone Karin either never met or a changed Kabuto after Izanami.


----------



## Klue (Feb 18, 2014)

666 may present the start of MEP, but I wouldn't expect anything beyond that, honestly.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> 666 may present the start of MEP, but I wouldn't expect anything beyond that, honestly.




As if the start of MEP wouldn't be enough.


----------



## KCMNaruto (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello guys, I just found this Japanese script in this thread: mangaspoiler.com

665 – 圧倒的な力
誰もがマダラのショックで見てください。マダラは輪廻眼のために達する。
港区は黒ゼツの周りの稲妻の竜巻が作成されます。
カカシはマダラにカムイを使用していますが、それは十尾のホストには影響しません。
マダラは輪廻眼を取り出し、その後陰鞍馬は黒ゼツが圧倒
タカが到着した謎の男はカブトのように明らかにされている。オビトはカカシにテレポート。
黒いシルエットが現れたときナルトとサスケはホワイトスペースを通ってドリフトする。

This is short spoiler and it seems legit for both reasons:

- it was posted by Yagami1211. Who was known to post legit spoilers as spoiler providers.
- It seems not to farfetched .


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

KCMNaruto said:


> Hello guys, I just found this Japanese script in this thread: mangaspoiler.com
> 
> 665 – 圧倒的な力
> 誰もがマダラのショックで見てください。マダラは輪廻眼のために達する。
> ...





Google translation:



> Overwhelming force
> Everyone please look at the shock of Madara. Madara reach for the Rinnegan.
> Tornado of lightning around the black Zetsu is created Minato.
> Scarecrow uses the Kamui Madara, but it does not affect the host of Jyubi.
> ...


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 18, 2014)

Seems legit 

now just waiting for Naruto and Sasuke to finish their training in the Hyperbolic Time Chamber, and exit suddenly able to fuse


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

It sounds perfectly plausible, up to the point where I don't know if it's because it's a summary of what so many have predicted, or because it's a likely route for Kishi to take things.

Anyway, I'd be satisfied with a chapter like that.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

Nah doubt Madara would let them use any techniques to stop him or Black Zetsu. He will most likely just snatch his other Rinnegan and Yin Kurama at the same time by absorbing Black Zetsu or something like that. Black Zetsu was part of him after all.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Nah doubt Madara would let them use any techniques to stop him or Black Zetsu. He will most likely just snatch his other Rinnegan and Yin Kurama at the same time by absorbing Black Zetsu or something like that. Black Zetsu was part of him after all.




I understood the spoiler as Madara certainly taking the Rinnegan and perhaps also taking Yin Kurama.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I understood the spoiler as Madara certainly taking the Rinnegan and perhaps also taking Yin Kurama.



I thought Minato created some tornado of lightning to stop Black Zetsu  Black Zetsu like Madara has Rinnegan and Preta path so ninjutsu wont work on him. Not that Madara wouldnt cancel any attack directed at him or BZ with his Onmyoton. 
The only way how Madara can be hurt now is with Senjutsu. Since Minato has a contract with the toads he can call them to fight Madara long enough for Naruto to recover.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

*@ Camorra
*



> Overwhelming force
> Everyone please look at the shock of Madara. Madara reach for the Rinnegan.
> Tornado of lightning around the black Zetsu is created Minato.
> Scarecrow uses the Kamui Madara, but it does not affect the host of Jyubi.
> ...




If Google didn't screw this up, then it says Madara takes the Rinnegan, but leaves Yin Kurama's fate ambiguous.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 18, 2014)

KCMNaruto said:


> Hello guys, I just found this Japanese script in this thread: mangaspoiler.com
> 
> 665 ? 圧倒的な力
> 誰もがマダラのショックで見てください。マダラは輪廻眼のために達する。
> ...


Even if it's a fake, that's likely how things will play out.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

^Why wouldnt Madara take Kurama as well?


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> ^Why wouldnt Madara take Kurama as well?




Don't ask me, he really should do it, unless he gets distracted by Minato's shiny jutsu for a moment long enough for Obito to Kamui the hell outta there. Even still we'd need explanation on where Obito got the consciousness chakra to do this much all of sudden.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

KCMNaruto said:


> Hello guys, I just found this Japanese script in this thread: mangaspoiler.com
> 
> 665 – 圧倒的な力
> 誰もがマダラのショックで見てください。マダラは輪廻眼のために達する。
> ...


I hope it is legit. It makes sense with how the story is going right now, instead of asspulls like usual (I'm getting sick of them). I was actually hoping the mystery foot would be Kabuto. This is a great opportunity for Kabuto to come back and be redeemed. I'm not sure if he fits with Karin's silhouette, though. Do you think he does?


----------



## KCMNaruto (Feb 18, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> ^Why wouldnt Madara take Kurama as well?



Maybe it is simple impossible to add Tailed beast once Juubi get summoned, especially if you already become Juubi Jinchurki. If not then maybe Madara think that it is not needed for him at this point.

Anyway I look forward to Minato's new technique . I want to see that.



Musiclover1995 said:


> I hope it is legit. It makes sense with how the story is going right now, instead of asspulls like usual (I'm getting sick of them). I was actually hoping the mystery foot would be Kabuto. This is a great opportunity for Kabuto to come back and be redeemed. I'm not sure if he fits with Karin's silhouette, though. Do you think he does?



me too . Well i think it is either Kabuto in DSM or spoiler is fake at least part of it and then
it would be new zetsu like here: 

This Zetsu on the left side... would fit to outlines of person karin is sensing.


----------



## Klue (Feb 18, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> I hope it is legit. It makes sense with how the story is going right now, instead of asspulls like usual (I'm getting sick of them). I was actually hoping the mystery foot would be Kabuto. This is a great opportunity for Kabuto to come back and be redeemed. I'm not sure if he fits with Karin's silhouette, though. Do you think he does?



No, but Kishi is trying to be slick and throw the reader off his "too obvious" trail.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

KCMNaruto said:


> Maybe it is simple impossible to add Tailed beast once Juubi get summoned, especially if you already become Juubi Jinchurki. If not then maybe Madara think that it is not needed for him at this point.




That's something I haven't thought about. Anyone knowledgeable among us, is there any reason to believe it's possible or impossible to add a new Bijuu to an already summoned Juubi that's also already sealed inside its Jinchuuriki?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

Maybe the mysterious person will remain mysterious and people will be left to wonder who that brave barefooted ninja was that saved Saske 
Or it could be the Ghost of Itachi's Solo. He will come and show Sasuke how to solo others instead of others soloing him


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

KCMNaruto said:


> me too . Well i think it is either Kabuto in DSM or spoiler is fake at least part of it and then
> it would be new zetsu like here:
> 
> This Zetsu on the left side... would fit to outlines of person karin is sensing.


It would be stupid if it was just another Zetsu. I mean, we have waited so long just to know who this person is, and it would be lame if it was just some Zetsu.


----------



## Klue (Feb 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> That's something I haven't though about. Anyone knowledgeable among us, is there any reason to believe it's possible or impossible to add a new Bijuu to an already summoned Juubi that's also already sealed inside its Jinchuuriki?



Kishi implied the sealing must be done prior to the transformation, back when Madara said he would seal the Hachibi and Kyuubi before the Mazou transformed completely.

But that's not really a rule and.... a number of odd things have happened as of late. Don't get me started. 




Musiclover1995 said:


> It would be stupid if it was just another Zetsu. I mean, we have waited so long just to know who this person is, and it would be lame if it was just some Zetsu.


Kabuto is lame too - too obvious.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kabuto is lame too - too obvious.



Not if Sage Kabuto has changed to Old blood Kabuto


----------



## Dark Forces (Feb 18, 2014)

fuck yeah kabuto, , about a month ago B-)




Musiclover1995 said:


> I hope it is legit. It makes sense with how the story is going right now, instead of asspulls like usual (I'm getting sick of them). I was actually hoping the mystery foot would be Kabuto. This is a great opportunity for Kabuto to come back and be redeemed. I'm not sure if he fits with Karin's silhouette, though. Do you think he does?



what are you talking about, it matches perfectly kabuto silhouette, just pre white snake absorption, you obviously aren't used to kishimoto style because that silhouette can hardly be more kabutoesque, maybe you only knew kabuto in his white snake form and have never seen the old kabuto


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kabuto is lame too - too obvious.





cmon klue dosent this remind you of anything ?

to obivous for a reveal ...


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

Dark Forces said:


> fuck yeah kabuto, , about a month ago B-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was Kabuto pre white snake absorption, then Karin would have recognized Kabuto's chakra...I have been enjoying Naruto for many years...I prefer the watching anime, though, so maybe that is why I'm not used to his style?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

That guy must be Kabuto or maybe even Nagato,there is no other barefooted ninja with terrifiying chakra. Nagato got sealed in Totsuka cant be him which leaves only Kabs. lol Simple maths


----------



## BisonLlama (Feb 18, 2014)

If it's not Kabuto for whatever reason, it's probably another Zetsu.

I kind of hope it's Kabuto though.


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2014)

so.... what was the purpose of kabuto appearing? 



Shin said:


> cmon klue dosent this remind you of anything ?
> 
> to obivous for a reeal ...



tobito reference 


but yeah, it is most likely kabuto but can someone explain what he did in the spoiler cause it seems there was no purpose aside from a cheep cliffhanger.


----------



## Dark Forces (Feb 18, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> If it was Kabuto pre white snake absorption, then Karin would have recognized Kabuto's chakra...I have been enjoying Naruto for many years...I prefer the watching anime, though, so maybe that is why I'm not used to his style?



that's how much itachi church changes you :

more seriously karin does not recognize the old kabuto because he has changed much, as in being far more powerful, plus the jyuugo blood and whatever non white snake power he should still have, plus he's in sage mode, you can't blame karin for not recognizing the old kabuto, that's all there is to it




Addy said:


> so.... what was the purpose of kabuto appearing?



if it was a simple cliffhanger i'd say just to save sasuke
but with such a dramatic tension and a double cliffhanger, i'm now pretty sure kabuto is going to battle perfect juubidara and nerf him for the rest to stand a chance and finish the job

other than by some asspull powerup, nobody else should have enough power right now to battle the final boss (except hiruzen maybe?)


----------



## Klue (Feb 18, 2014)

Shin said:


> cmon klue dosent this remind you of anything ?
> 
> to obivous for a reeal ...


Hey, I'm not placing my bets in the "it's not Kabuto" pot. Just pointing out that he too is what I would call an underwhelming reveal.

Just like Zetsu would be.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 18, 2014)

Zetsu can never be underwhelming


----------



## Opuni (Feb 18, 2014)

minato knows yin and yang chakra manipulation and uses against madara, shocks everybody


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't think Madara will get yin kurama.....kurama is basically the co-protagonist, and kurama hates madara, he'd be there to deliver the final blow just like he did in the obito fight


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2014)

oh well.... at least I will see karin chan fan girling again


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd be disappointed if Karin doesn't get to do her orgasmic bite


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

If that spoiler is true, why are people saying Madara doesn't get Kyuubi? Sure sounds like it based on that.

As SaiST said, that's probably what will happen, fake or true.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 18, 2014)

By 667, the flower opens and we get into a moons eye genjutsu while everyone is under, Sasuke and Naruto are collected by "mysterious figure".  Hinata gets up from fainting and begins a plan to snap everybody out of it.  She was not looking at the moon when it happened, nor does the genjutsu effect her.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> By 667, the flower opens and we get into a moons eye genjutsu while everyone is under, Sasuke and Naruto are collected by "mysterious figure".  Hinata gets up from fainting and begins a plan to snap everybody out of it.  She was not looking at the moon when it happened, nor does the genjutsu effect her.



Hinata saves the world?  Hinata is more likely to join Mads at the moment.


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I'd be disappointed if Karin doesn't get to do her orgasmic bite



me too


----------



## Trojan (Feb 18, 2014)

madara should get the other Kurama now and the Rinnegan, so he can be as strong as Hagoromo. U_U


----------



## Silent reaper (Feb 18, 2014)

What spoiler are you guys talking about?


----------



## Klue (Feb 18, 2014)

Elia said:


> madara should get the other Kurama now and the Rinnegan, so he can be as strong as Hagoromo. U_U



His Sage Mode, I find lacking. U_U


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

Silent reaper said:


> What spoiler are you guys talking about?



The Chinese spoiler that says the next chapter we get a reveal.



Addy said:


> tobito reference
> 
> 
> but yeah, it is most likely kabuto but can someone explain what he did in the spoiler cause it seems there was no purpose aside from a cheep cliffhanger.



I hope that if indeed its kabuto he won't say I save you because you let itachi help me....  that would kill kabuto as a character 



Klue said:


> Hey, I'm not placing my bets in the "it's not Kabuto" pot. Just pointing out that he too is what I would call an underwhelming reveal.
> 
> Just like Zetsu would be.



One thing I learn from Naruto manga...  any reveal in this manga its going to suck.

Tobito... 

Hashirama personality being goofy in his 30-40


----------



## Klue (Feb 18, 2014)

Silent reaper said:


> What spoiler are you guys talking about?




This one, probably:


*Spoiler*: __ 





KCMNaruto said:


> Hello guys, I just found this Japanese script in this thread: mangaspoiler.com
> 
> 665 ? 圧倒的な力
> 誰もがマダラのショックで見てください。マダラは輪廻眼のために達する。
> ...


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> This one, probably:



this is a fucking bullshit. Minato's name is even wrong (written with kanji, not katakana). 

Besides, 2ch doesn't post anymore naruto spoilers on tuesday since Nja has quit and Ohana left 2ch after the bigget hacker attack in 2ch's story.

Only OP gets some spoilers on tuesday but only from chinese sources.


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2014)

Shin said:


> I hope that if indeed its kabuto he won't say I save you because you let itachi help me....  that would kill kabuto as a character



kabuto already died as as character........ what  respect did you have for him when itachi was petting his head?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

Scratch that.

It's probably fake. I ran it through Bing translator and the English is suspiciously good, especially the bolded. You never get sentences written in that style from a Japanese translation.



> Overwhelming force
> Look at anyone spotted shock. *Madara reaches for samsara eye.*
> Minato-ku, tornado of lightning around the black zetsu is created.
> *Kakashi madara used Kamui, but it does not affect the host of the ten tails.
> ...



Yagami is usually a good spoiler provider though so who knows.

And @ Godmaster - I think Minato's name is normally in Kanji. A fan would know better than I though.


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2014)

i am reading the spoiler. chapter seems boring. very boring...... very boring and predictable.

come on kishi, where are the ass polls?


----------



## vered (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Scratch that.
> 
> It's probably fake. I ran it through Bing translator and the English is suspiciously good, especially the bolded. You never get sentences written in that style from a Japanese translation.
> 
> ...



it sounds like something kishi would do,but who knows,perhaps Evil will appear to give us early spoilers?


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2014)

vered said:


> it sounds like something kishi would do,but who knows,perhaps Evil will appear to give us early spoilers?



no, it sounds too predictable. 

no more asspulls? what? 

another 6 fucking months of mundane shit like last year?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> And @ Godmaster - I think Minato's name is normally in Kanji. A fan would know better than I though.



Nope. Minato's name is written with katakana (ミナト), not kanji. Only his surname is written with kanji (波風). Also the word "Kamui" is wrong. It's written in katakana instead of kanji (神威).

The main peculiarity of these fake spoilers is that the majority of names or techniques are written in the wrong way. I don't know why but in most of fake spoilers or predictions, they often write the name of Minato with the kanji, for example... Maybe for us those are just little things but not for jap people for sure.

There aren't naruto spoiler anymore before the chapter comes out. Ohana even left the 2ch, she was our only spoiler-provider for Naruto, on wedsneday at least.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

^ Okay, thanks. I don't care about him so the only names I check for accuracy are Mads and Hashi (who is in Kanji all the time).

That said, we do get spoilers. We got a scan of Rikudou Madara before the chapter 2 weeks ago.



vered said:


> it sounds like something kishi would do,but who knows,perhaps Evil will appear to give us early spoilers?



Yea the predictableness of it is the other issue. The chapters have been so trippy lately that any predictable spoiler is suspect. 

Still, it's all nothing people haven't predicted before. I do think Madara will get yin kyuubi though. Kind of lame if that's how Naruto gets revived when there are now other options. It also means a too-soon revival. Do not want.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> kabuto already died as as character........ what  respect did you have for him when itachi was petting his head?



His personality, his motivation.
And he didn't got Tnj.

He manipulated others and he did fight Sasuke and Itachi.

I don't see anything wrong with him as a villain...

Do you guys even now who is KCMNaruto ? That guy is a troll he post fakes for fun
.. Its fake.


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2014)

Shin said:


> His personality, his motivation.
> *And he didn't got Tnj.*
> 
> He manipulated others and he did fight Sasuke and Itachi.
> ...


what?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> what?



Did he got Tnj ? He battle them and itachi used izanami on him ( basically forced tnj )

Now will see if the tnj worked or if kabuto still refused it or find another way to reject izanami


----------



## Dark Forces (Feb 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> kabuto already died as as character........ what  respect did you have for him when itachi was petting his head?



kabuto had quality character enough for kishi to spare him and make him return greater than ever :ignoramus:
you just sound butthurt about itachi being dead at the end of the day while kabuto still breathes


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kabuto coming back will be entertaining. He'll talk about Itachi.
> 
> 
> 
> No it came about half an hour before the chapter. Not after.



sorry, my bad.... mine lapsus... I meant to write before, not after.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

What if we do get some silly mind-story about Naruto and Sasuke floating around talking to a lot of dead people and maybe even meeting each other?


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

Shin said:


> I don't see anything wrong with him as a villain...



nothing wrong, but rather filler-ish

Kabuto only served as a villain and TnJ victim to Itachi, cos he massacred a whole clan and helped Akatsuki seal the bijuus, so he needed to come back  and redeem himself. I I find Itachi's TnJ meaningless now, cos Kabuto was always gonna end up on the same side as Sasuke as long as Orochimaru sama is addicted to sauce's dick.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naw. That spoiler actually brought a potential horror down upon us.
> 
> What if we do get some silly mind-story about Naruto and Sasuke floating around talking to a lot of dead people and maybe even meeting each other?





Camorra's theory about Naruto meeting Rikudou in limbo doesn't even sound that implausible. After all, all that teasing about Naruto = So6P will likely lead somewhere.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

Naruto meets dead people very often anyway, the horror has happened many times in this series


----------



## Jad (Feb 18, 2014)

Why do people want to see Rikudou?

It will just be a big disappointment. Rikduou will probably be another Naruto, Hashirama, Jiraiya-pervert rip off. Lots of laughing, thick headed, but it very wise. Come on, Rikudou is going to be like "Naruto reminds me of...well..me" How great......There, I did it before Kishi, I gave you Rikudou. Enjoy.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

What? That spoiler was fake? Whatever, I'm still hoping the foot is Kabuto's...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd lol if my joke prediction turns out to be true about Kaguya becoming FV of the manga  
It would be fitting for the FV to be someone who started this whole mess.

I came up with this idea after reading about the Tale of the Bamboo cutter in which the Moon princess Kaguya who was found in a bamboo shout as a baby was send back to the Moon in the end.
Now we know that Kishi likes to use a lot of this mytholoogy stuff as metaphors in the manga but maybe Kaguya ended up getting sealed inside Juubi at some point then got sealed along with Gedo Mazo in the Moon.
People persume that just because Kaguya ended all the wars back at her era she was from the good guys. Well Kaguya stoped the wars by force after she gained God powers.
She wasnt even present when Hagoromo fought with Juubi which was also quite strange 

What im saying is that Kishi could be using the Tale of the Bamboo cutter as a prototype for the Kaguya plotline but in Kishi's version Kaguya is an evil royalty who tried to take over the world.
In the original Bamboo cutter tale Kaguya is from the allien race called "Moon people". 
Kaguya being an ancient allien might as well explain why she could handle the Juubi's chakra from the fruit


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Jad said:


> Why do people want to see Rikudou?
> 
> It will just be a big disappointment. Rikduou will probably be another Naruto, Hashirama, Jiraiya-pervert rip off. Lots of laughing, thick headed, but it very wise. Come on, Rikudou is going to be like "Naruto reminds me of...well..me" How great......There, I did it before Kishi, I gave you Rikudou. Enjoy.




Your childlike innocence and faith are beautiful.  

It's true Rikudou is probably best left as a figure of the far off mythical past. But if we're to see him, Naruto meeting his past incarnation in some kind of limbo is the likeliest option, and not entirely impossible.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

Jad said:


> Why do people want to see Rikudou?
> 
> It will just be a big disappointment. Rikduou will probably be another Naruto, Hashirama, Jiraiya-pervert rip off. Lots of laughing, thick headed, but it very wise. Come on, Rikudou is going to be like "Naruto reminds me of...well..me" How great......There, I did it before Kishi, I gave you Rikudou. Enjoy.



I don't want to see him, but it just seems inevitable, Kishi always goes for the cheese and cliche


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

eurytus said:


> nothing wrong, but rather filler-ish
> 
> *Kabuto only served as a villain and TnJ victim to Itachi*, cos he massacred a whole clan and helped Akatsuki seal the bijuus, so he needed to come back  and redeem himself. I I find Itachi's TnJ meaningless now, cos K*abuto was always gonna end up on the same side as Sasuke as long as Orochimaru sama is addicted to sauce's dick*.



When did he got tnj.... i never did se kabuto saying i was wrong oh yeah etc... he was forced into fucking izanami since he would not want tnj...

Am i the only one who read like this ? Was i drunk and something else happen ?

Also i tought kabuto was like i surpass orochimaru.... and he tought he was on the same side with sasuke... after all sasuke was evil.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Camorra's theory about Naruto meeting Rikudou in limbo doesn't even sound that implausible. After all, all that teasing about Naruto = So6P will likely lead somewhere.



No it sounds very likely unfortunately, and it's been floating around a while. It's idiotic, though.

And if Sasuke has a similar experience, then it's even worse.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

Shin said:


> When did he got tnj.... i never did se kabuto saying i was wrong oh yeah etc... he was forced into fucking izanami since he would not want tnj...
> 
> Am i the only one who read like this ? Was i drunk and something else happen ?
> 
> Also i tought kabuto was like i surpass orochimaru.... and he tought he was on the same side with sasuke... after all sasuke was evil.



Izanami is TnJ....accept your true self is TNJ. He was not on Sasuke's side, he's trying to get sasuke on his side and got flatly rejected.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 18, 2014)

if the "guy" is Kabuto, I think we will see a massive itachi wank. I don't see how kishi is going to miss an opportunity to wank itachi. Afterward, a flood of "itachi in this chapter" and the other crap. U_U

---
I hope they save Naruto this chapter, that started to get in my nerves. ~.~


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Shin said:


> When did he got tnj.... i never did se kabuto saying i was wrong oh yeah etc... he was forced into fucking izanami since he would not want tnj...




Izanami is pretty mind rapey, but that counts as TnJ in Kishi's books. Look at Naruto screwing with Obito's mind when he refused to submit to TnJ. 



PikaCheeka said:


> No it sounds very likely unfortunately, and it's been floating around a while. It's idiotic, though.
> 
> And if Sasuke has a similar experience, then it's even worse.




After Kishi went full throttle with the mythology elements it became even likelier. 

The theory is Naruto will get the power of the younger son and Sasuke of the older son, so them both meeting him might happen. Though I wonder what Sasuke would say to So6P? He'd probably be all indifferent and rude again.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Camorra's theory about Naruto meeting Rikudou in limbo doesn't even sound that implausible. After all, all that teasing about Naruto = So6P will likely lead somewhere.



Naruto Avatar turning ?  Yeah it would very well explain why Juubi and Kurama saw Hagormo's presense inside Naruto. Rikudou and Rinnegan are based on Buddhism and buddhist people believe in reincarnation. Kishi might be setting the plot in a way that only Rikudou and the Bijuu can be reborn, everyone else passes on to the afterlife if they die.
This also gives merit to Jiraiya's words about the Rinnegan, that it would appear only in times when the world is in danger or something in those lines. We don't know if there werent other natural born Rikudou's in the past eras. They would all look like normal humans but carry Hagormo's spirit. 
Mind you that people like Madara arent real Rikudou's but artificialy made by combining both Uchiha and Senju bloodlines.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Mind you that people like Madara arent real Rikudou's but artificialy made by combining both Uchiha and Senju bloodlines.




Us seeing so many imposers and wannabes makes you wonder too if Kishi will show off the genuine artifact.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Izanami is TnJ....accept your true self is TNJ. He was not on Sasuke's side, he's trying to get sasuke on his side and got flatly rejected.



Well its a jutsu either way and we still dont know if it worked... or if Kabuto is still there...

My point was he still isnt TNJ if he now gets to appear and he is a changed man ( a good man ) then yes his character is TNJ and his character is destroyed.

Sasuke was working with Tobito, Kabuto was also working with Tobito they where allies in a way so this is why he tryed to persuade him...



Amanda said:


> Izanami is pretty mind rapey, but that counts as TnJ in Kishi's books. Look at Naruto screwing with Obito's mind when he refused to submit to TnJ.



Naruto didnt use a jutsu... and that was a distraction to pull the bijuu's , Obito had to tnj himself


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Shin said:


> Naruto didnt use a jutsu... and that was a distraction to pull the bijuu's , Obito had to tnj himself




Well yeah to be honest the implication was that deep down Obito wanted to say yes but for reason or another said no instead, and therefore needed some forcing to make him finally accept what he reaaaally wants. That has some pretty unfortunate implications too, but yes, Bito wanted to get TnJ'd, he was just damn stubborn about it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto Avatar turning ?  Yeah it would very well explain why Juubi and Kurama saw Hagormo's presense inside Naruto. Rikudou and Rinnegan are based on Buddhism and buddhist people believe in reincarnation. Kishi might be setting the plot in a way that only Rikudou and the Bijuu can be reborn, everyone else passes on to the afterlife if they die.
> This also gives merit to Jiraiya's words about the Rinnegan, that it would appear only in times when the world is in danger or something in those lines. We don't know if there werent other natural born Rikudou's in the past eras. They would all look like normal humans but carry Hagormo's spirit.
> Mind you that people like Madara arent real Rikudou's but artificialy made by combining both Uchiha and Senju bloodlines.



Natural born Rikudou's?

Like the child of an Uchiha and an Uzumaki/Senju?

Perhaps Kishi will explore that if he wants to make SasuKarin canon or something...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> *After Kishi went full throttle with the mythology elements it became even likelier. *
> 
> The theory is Naruto will get the power of the younger son and Sasuke of the older son, so them both meeting him might happen. Though I wonder what Sasuke would say to So6P? He'd probably be all indifferent and rude again.



I thought it made it _more_ unlikely, as it distanced the So6P from the earthly realm. It made it even more awkward for him to show up.

We all know the So6P is just going to be another cheap copy-pasta of Naruto if he shows up anyway.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Us seeing so many imposers and wannabes makes you wonder too if Kishi will show off the genuine artifact.



There is no comparisson between the scale of Hagormo's jutsu and his imposters Nagato and Madara. Hagoromo created a fucking planetary object while he got old as shit while at most the present Rikudou's did was to blow up a small town and summon some rocks that got stoped by another old geezer. Pathetic compared to the real thing 
I just have the feeling that Hagoromo will be half Bijuu-half man person, that is the secret to his immortality and reincarnation. His Bijuu side does not alow him to die permanently.
I saw CuteJuubi's theory somewhere about Kaguya becoming the Shinigami. That would fit also with the plot. Kaguya eats the Juubi's chakra, becomes cursed and unable to die or be reborn remaining an evil spirit.



Arles Celes said:


> Natural born Rikudou's?
> 
> Like the child of an Uchiha and an Uzumaki/Senju?
> 
> Perhaps Kishi will explore that if he wants to make SasuKarin canon or something...



I meant Rikudou's reincarnations that carry Hagoromos spirit. I speculate that the true power of Rikudou is inherited in the soul not biologically. 
Ever heard of Buddhist believing the great Buddhist monks get reborn again ?
According to this reincarnation belief in Buddhism the reincarnated people are born into 6 different realms. Hell,Hungry ghost,Animal,Asura,Human and Devas.


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naw. That spoiler actually brought a potential horror down upon us.
> 
> What if we do get some silly mind-story about Naruto and Sasuke floating around talking to a lot of dead people and maybe even meeting each other?



that thought has been haunting my for the past two months since sasuke and naruto got incapacitated............. and talking with RS will bring even more "meh".


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

Shin said:


> Well its a jutsu either way and we still dont know if it worked... or if Kabuto is still there...



His orphanage buddy was shown waiting for him, it means he'll come out of Izanami, cos no point in making a reference to Kabuto's old self if he's not gonna come around




> Sasuke was working with Tobito, Kabuto was also working with Tobito they where allies in a way so this is why he tryed to persuade him...



Kabuto didn't see Sasuke as someone on his side either, he just wanted his body, he's his prize. Obito agreed to the arrangement, he didn't see Sasuke as ally but more of a useful procession. And of course, Sasuke didn't give a darn about either of them.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> There is no comparisson between the scale of Hagormo's jutsu and his imposters Nagato and Madara. Hagoromo created a fucking planetary object while he got old as shit while at most the present Rikudou's did was to blow up a small town and summon some rocks that got stoped by another old geezer. Pathetic compared to the real thing
> I just have the feeling that Hagoromo will be half Bijuu-half man person, that is the secret to his immortality and reincarnation. His Bijuu side does not alow him to die permanently.
> I saw CuteJuubi's theory somewhere about Kaguya becoming the Shinigami. That would fit also with the plot. Kaguya eats the Juubi's chakra, becomes cursed and unable to die or be reborn remaining an evil spirit.
> 
> ...



Well...Kishi had pushed into our heads that genetics actually matter. All villains work hard to improve their genetics somehow to increase their haxxx levels.

IMO Kishi will most likely reveal that Naruto inherited RS true power which is...LOVE.

Love>>>All

Though it would be cool if Naruto once Naruto regains his RS memories(or has RS train him in some sort of spirit world) he is able to use broken jutsus that do not require genetic blessing. It would be a nice nod to the hardworking theme.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I meant Rikudou's reincarnations that carry Hagoromos spirit. I speculate that the true power of Rikudou is inherited in the soul not biologically.



Hagoromo's power came from his mom, it's clearly biological


----------



## takL (Feb 18, 2014)

hate to rain on  ur parade but its not written by a jp speaker. for they had to fake it as jp i think its fake.

i predict mitato flies to his hiraishn mark in the 9b sealing on b zetsu and crushes maddys left eye and kakashi hides him and naruto  to the kamui space. meanwhile A-pot is approaching.
or 
maddy rules.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

Naruto 665 Unconfirmed Spoiler

黒ゼツ　「マダラ様！！」
マダラ　「遅いぞ黒ゼツ、こちらから出向いてやったわ」
マダラ　「何をそんなに手間取っている？」
黒ゼツ　「九尾の陰チャクラヲ捕マエマシタ」
マダラ　（つまりナルトのガキが持っていたのは陽チャクラだけということか...）
マダラ　（どうりで体が重いはずだ...）
カカシ　「先生！！」
カカシ　「ナルトを助けるにはどこかマダラに見つからない場所に行かないと！！」
 ミナト　「カカシ、上忍祝いのプレゼントをまだ持ってるかい？」
カカシ　「はい、今もここに...」
何かに気づくカカシ
カカシ　「そういうことですね！！」
カカシ　「ただ今の俺にはナルトと自分を運ぶチャクラしか残っていないので」
ミナトの飛雷神クナイを取り出し、構えるカカシ
カカシ　「先生はオビトをお願いします！！」
ミナト　「わかった」
黒ゼツ　「何ヲシテイルンダ...」
ミナト　「ナルトの彼女の君と砂の風影君は忍連合を頼む」
ミナト　「ナルトを連れてきてくれてありがとう」
サクラ　「けど...」
カカシ　「ナルトの夢を守りたいなら忍連合を頼む」
カカシ　「あいつの夢は皆から認められる火影になることだからな」
サクラ　「！！」
ナルトを抱えてクナイごとカムイでワープするカカシ
ガアラもサクラと飛んでいく
マダラ　「...貴様ら、俺のことをなめすぎだ...」
オビトの横に瞬間移動し、オビトの眼に手を伸ばすマダラ
不意にオビトの横にミナトが現れオビトをつかむ
黒ゼツ　「！？」
ミナト　「邪魔してすまないけど、うちの息子を助けなきゃならないんだ」
オビトごとワープするミナト
マダラ　「やられたか...」
マダラ　「まあいい」
孤独に一人取り残されるマダラ

Black Zetsu: "Madara sama!"
The "black Zetsu gonna slow, it was doing by visiting here" Madara
 "Lingering so what?" Madara
Black Zetsu "Maemashita capturing shadow Chakurawo of Nine Tails"
Madara (Naruto kid's had that is or that only yang chakra ...)
(Body should heavy wonder ...) Madara
Kakashi "Teacher!"
"Would not go to a location that is not found in the Madara somewhere To help Naruto!" Scarecrow
"What have still presents Scarecrow, heck of celebration?" Minato
"Yes, here still ..." Kakashi
Scarecrow to notice something
"It's it!" Scarecrow
"Chakra to carry yourself with Naruto since only remains for me now just" Scarecrow
Scarecrow of retrieving a flying god of thunder Kunai Minato, Hold the camera
"Teacher thank you Obito!" Scarecrow
Minato I "found"
Black Zetsu: "What Woshiteirunda ..."
"Mr. Kazekage of sand with you her Naruto ask Shinobu Union" Minato
"Thank you for bring Naruto," Minato
Sakura "But ..."
"I ask the Shinobu Union If you want to protect the dream of Naruto" Kakashi
"Because it is to become a Hokage seen from everyone dreams of him" scarecrow
Sakura "!"
Scarecrow to warp in each kunai Kamui while holding Naruto
Gaara also fly Sakura
"It's too much licking ... you bastards, that my ..." Madara
The teleport next to Obito, and reach out to the eyes of Madara Obito
I grab the Obito Minato appears next to Obito unexpectedly
Black Zetsu: "?"
Minato and "I'm sorry to bother, but I do not unless help my son"
Minato to Obito each warp
Madara and "if it were done ..."
"Oh well" Madara
One person left behind Madara lonely


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Hagoromo's power came from his mom, it's clearly biological



Not quite since 6 Paths Sage would mean 6 "reincarnation types" Sage. His power is also tied to reincarnation is a way Kishi hasnt explain yet. The Buddhist concept of reincarnation is simple.
When people die they get reborn into one of the 6 paths according to their deeds and karma.
In the world of Naruto when people die they go to a afterlife except for the Bijuus who get reincarnated again. Thats why i believe like the Bijuu Rikudou to has that power to be reborn but not in his original form so genetics dont play a rolle here. Its a spiritual thing.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

talks about hokage and dream, looks legit



?_Camorra_? said:


> Not quite since 6 Paths Sage would mean 6 "reincarnation types" Sage. His power is also tied to reincarnation is a way Kishi hasnt explain yet. The Buddhist concept of reincarnation is simple.
> When people die they get reborn into one of the 6 paths according to their deeds and karma.
> In the world of Naruto when people die they go to a afterlife except for the Bijuus who get reincarnated again. Thats why i believe like the Bijuu Rikudou to has that power to be reborn but not in his original form so genetics dont play a rolle here. Its a spiritual thing.



He can be reincarnated doesn't change the fact he's only who he was because he got a mother who stole power from divinity and he inherited it. As far as power is concerned, it's certainly inherited, otherwise there'd be no point to create his mom's character. His sons also explicitly stated to have inherited his power.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

That new spoiler... sounds plausible too, but much much inferior to the previous one. 

They do have certain common elements though. Perhaps it's just a coincidence...



PikaCheeka said:


> I thought it made it _more_ unlikely, as it distanced the So6P from the earthly realm. It made it even more awkward for him to show up.




We got different impression then. Though Shinju and its fruit are already there from that time, Rikudou himself appearing in flesh on the battleground would truly be awkward as hell, and automatically overshadow everyone and everything, including Naruto.* If he'll appear, it's only to power Nardo and Sauce up.

* Unless Madz solos him too.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd be cool if RS comes back and says he created the tablet as a practical joke


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

eurytus said:


> He can be incarnated doesn't change the fact he's only who he was because he got a mother who stole power from divinity and he inherited it. As far as power is concerned, it's certainly inherited, otherwise there'd be no point to create his mom's character. His sons also explicitly stated to have inherited his power.



I dont deny that Hagormo inherited this power from Kaguya but just like the Bijuu Hagoromo might have bein born immortal and able to reincarnate in different people. 
Reincarnation isnt based on genetics and Hagoromo isnt called the "reincarnation" sage for nothing.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I dont deny that Hagormo inherited this power from Kaguya but just like the Bijuu Hagoromo might have bein born immortal and able to reincarnate in different people.
> Reincarnation isnt based on genetics and Hagoromo isnt called the "reincarnation" sage for nothing.



In Buddhism, all living things go through reincarnation, it's not a sign of special power or status.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 18, 2014)

Shin said:


> Naruto 665 Unconfirmed Spoiler
> "Oh well" Madara



Confirmed real


----------



## Jad (Feb 18, 2014)

Shin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scarecrow, isn't that Kakashi? So why does it have the words "Scarecrow" and also "Kakashi". If it was a real spoiler, it would only be "Scarecrow" not one or the other.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Jad said:


> Scarecrow, isn't that Kakashi? So why does it have the words "Scarecrow" and also "Kakashi". If it was a real spoiler, it would only be "Scarecrow" not one or the other.




Both of these spoilers include Madz going for the Rinnegan and there being lots of Kamui'ing, but the other one makes Madara the winner while the heroes escape, and the other one makes him fail with the heroes trolling him. And then he just shrugs it off.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

Jad said:


> Scarecrow, isn't that Kakashi? So why does it have the words "Scarecrow" and also "Kakashi". If it was a real spoiler, it would only be "Scarecrow" not one or the other.



google translate being funny, it's consistent in the japanese spolier, all katakana, カカシ.

this bit cracked me up
"hold the camera"


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

eurytus said:


> google translate being funny, it's consistent in the japanese spolier, all katakana, カカシ




So the second spoiler has better chances of being legit...


----------



## takL (Feb 18, 2014)

the one shin posted is written by a jp speaker. they know how each chara speaks damn well.
 still i for one think its another fake.


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 18, 2014)

I think it's more likely Naruto meets the Senju ancestor and Sasuke meets the Uchiha ancestor. Naruto meeting original Rikudou would be clich? and cheesy. I think that Hagoromo Ootsutsuki has to stay a legend that is only seen in bijuus's flashbacks.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

takL said:


> the one shin posted is written by a jp speaker. they know how each chara speaks damn well.
> still i for one think its another fake.




Thanks. I hope it's fake, that'd be a pretty useless chapter. And now really isn't the right time to troll Madara. It's his first real appearance as JJ.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 18, 2014)

All these fake spoilers.  

Wish I had motivation to troll & make one.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> All these fake spoilers.
> 
> Wish I had motivation to troll & make one.




Why won't you, to cheer us up.   It's going to be a long night waiting for the chap, we need something to do to pass it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

takL said:


> the one shin posted is written by a jp speaker. they know how each chara speaks damn well.
> still i for one think its another fake.



Is he UB? He posts fakes every single week and has admitted to it.

We have had tons of Japanese fake spoilers before.

I can't see the characters all being so casual with Naruto dead in that one...


----------



## Rosi (Feb 18, 2014)

Jad said:


> Scarecrow, isn't that Kakashi? So why does it have the words "Scarecrow" and also "Kakashi". If it was a real spoiler, it would only be "Scarecrow" not one or the other.


Because it's a shitty fake spoiler not worthy wasting your time reading it. We're not getting any spoilers until wednesday night/morning. Even then, only if Evil appears  
Spoiler providers on 2ch don't give a shit about Naruto.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Because it's a shitty fake spoiler not worthy wasting your time reading it.




Why so grumpy, Rosi? 

I've been getting hyped for the whole week and am now prepared to being trolled by other fans and Kishi alike.  Too bad I can't pull off an all-nighter this time.


----------



## Ababu (Feb 18, 2014)

Read both the fake spoilers.... The 2nd one is shit.... and the 1st one.. well looks like it might just happen.... there just might be a harry potter moment here...... albeit both with naruto and sasuke.. when they have the choice to move on, but decide to return back.... and with the way mads is op currently... only a sasuto or naruke fusion (or joined forces, I just cooked up the names and liked them) can save the world... and amidst all this throw a pairing cannon with LeexSakura, NarutoxHinata, KarinxSasuke, InoxSai and ChojixTenten.... lo behold... we have a complete package  

(Yes, I know we can't have pairings in middle of the battle, but who knows)


----------



## takL (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is he UB? He posts fakes every single week and has admitted to it.



i already  called it fake but fake or not the japanese in it is damn proper. it must be a prediction by a jp fan perhaps.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 18, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke to SOSP heaven.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 18, 2014)

Hmm...what should I predict, what should I predict.
I want to be unique...

This chapter will contain Black Zetsu and Madara arguing


----------



## Lance (Feb 18, 2014)

takL said:


> i already  called it fake but fake or not the japanese in it is damn proper. it must be a prediction by a jp fan perhaps.



It probably is just a prediction posted by a Japanese fan, and us being us just saw some Japanese writing and BAM Spoilers incoming.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

Some people are so ungrateful i posted something that said unconfirmed spoilers. I dont know if its true.

And takL is always right so if he says its fake and just a prediction then there you have it !




PikaCheeka said:


> *Is he UB? He posts fakes every single week and has admitted to it.
> *
> We have had tons of Japanese fake spoilers before.
> 
> I can't see the characters all being so casual with Naruto dead in that one...



I stop doing that a long time ago but i could start again your tears are delicious


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 18, 2014)

I certaintly hope that if not Kabuto, then this foot belongs to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sai


 

He needs more screentime, and afterall he was listening to the conversation between Sasuke and Hashirama. Maybe he stole dat Senju powerup


----------



## ch1p (Feb 18, 2014)

i predicted sai would be important like 2-3 weeks ago, but the bastard didn't deliver. i wonder why the fuck kishi drew him listening in to sasuke's conversation if he's not going to be relevant.

i thought that maybe he fights snake or the mysterious stranger... but srly where is he.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

ch1p said:


> i predicted sai would be important like 2-3 weeks ago, but the bastard didn't deliver. i wonder why the fuck kishi drew him listening in to sasuke's conversation if he's not going to be relevant.
> 
> i thought that maybe he fights snake or the mysterious stranger... but srly where is he.



We thought he'd tell Sakura about Sasuke.

Evidently he won't be telling anyone. With Taka there, I think Kishi will ignore all other characters in terms of Sasuke.

Sai may have been a panel filler at this rate.


----------



## ichihimelove (Feb 18, 2014)

ch1p said:


> i predicted sai would be important like 2-3 weeks ago, but the bastard didn't deliver. i wonder why the fuck kishi drew him listening in to sasuke's conversation if he's not going to be relevant.
> 
> i thought that maybe he fights snake or the mysterious stranger... but srly where is he.



You just want any SS momnent  not Sai himself 


(sai would be important like 2-3 weeks ago) LOOOOOL  
you mean before Sakura be with Naruto and kisses him  so she goes to Sasuke and heal him (give him "kiss of life" instead f Naruto)


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 18, 2014)

So, any final guesses about who is the mysterious person?

Everything indicates it is Kabuto afterall. Even though he's still evil and Karin couldn't recognize him. I guess Kishimoto will just explain it later, as he always does. He always breaks the rules he stablished and explains it later.

There's the possibility that it is this Zetsu on the left: 

However, be it Kabuto or Zetsu, it will be disappointing. Kishimoto built up too much hype on that foot.

I still want it to be a completely new character, or a forgotten character, such as Fugaku or Shisui.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 18, 2014)

Its Master Sabu-chan. 

Sasuke Powerup Incoming!!


----------



## Lance (Feb 18, 2014)

Shisui was never forgotten! That bastard always creates shit-storm. Fugaku on the other hand, but Itachi Killed him!


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> So, any final guesses about who is the mysterious person?
> 
> Everything indicates it is Kabuto afterall. Even though he's still evil and Karin couldn't recognize him. I guess Kishimoto will just explain it later, as he always does. He always breaks the rules he stablished and explains it later.
> 
> ...


Why would anyone want a new character now? This manga is about to end, and I think it would be a stupid move for Kishi. I'm still thinking the mystery man is Kabuto.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 18, 2014)

Chibason said:


> Its Master Sabu-chan.
> 
> Sasuke Powerup Incoming!!



Sasuke with the power of enka > RS


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 18, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> So, any final guesses about who is the mysterious person?



I still think its Rikudou Sennin.

He is no longer the de facto Sage of the 6 Paths / juubi jinchuuriki.

His power, title and mantle have been inherited by Madara.

But whatever is left of him might be ample to the task of reviving Sasuke & Naruto and removing the rods from Tobi / Hashi to give the ninja alliance a fighting chance.

*edit* -

What would really be crazy is if it were Rikudou looking down on Sasuke wondering if he made the wrong choice in choosing the younger senju brother to be the successor.

No, no.  It should have been Sasuke the elder Uchiha brother instead!


----------



## GoldenMic (Feb 18, 2014)

The foot belongs to jiraiya sama-
Do it Kishi!


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Why would anyone want a new character now? This manga is about to end, and I think it would be a stupid move for Kishi. I'm still thinking the mystery man is Kabuto.




Agreed. We're in the finale, whatever happens now should be just concluding old plot lines and character arcs, not starting new ones.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 18, 2014)

Why would a random character be without shoes? An edo wouldn't come back without shoes. It must be someone without shoes in the first place. The only ones were Snake and Kabuto.



ichihimelove said:


> You just want any SS momnent  not Sai himself  (sai would be important like 2-3 weeks ago) LOOOOOL   you mean before Sakura be with Naruto and kisses him  so she goes to Sasuke and heal him (give him "kiss of life" instead f Naruto)



What has Sai have to do with SasuSaku. Some of us (like me) think outside the pairing tard box, ichihime.



PikaCheeka said:


> We thought he'd tell Sakura about Sasuke.



I thought Sai would take Sasuke to help actually, not tell Sakura. I never thought she'd leave Naruto, unless it was way after he was alright (and by then, too late to help Sasuke).



> Evidently he won't be telling anyone. With Taka there, I think Kishi will ignore all other characters in terms of Sasuke.
> 
> Sai may have been a panel filler at this rate.



It's so bizarre. He was included in that skirmish for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

So...who still thinks the foot is Kabuto's?


----------



## Annabella (Feb 18, 2014)

the first fake spoiler is really plausible. I still think the foot person is Kabuto (maybe his chakra has become unfamiliar because of all the experiments he altered himself with) and Madara is bound to get his rinnegan back at some point. The drifting part tho 


Amanda said:


> Izanami is pretty mind rapey, but that counts as TnJ in Kishi's books. Look at Naruto screwing with Obito's mind when he refused to submit to TnJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea i want to see another 'then I suggest you do it yourself' moment from him


----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2014)

Minatos fury should be the next chapter title... in my dreams


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> So...who still thinks the foot is Kabuto's?




The "mystery" man is still Kabuto and the dude inside Spiral Zetsu is still Yamato. 



Annabella said:


> yea i want to see another 'then I suggest you do it yourself' moment from him




"Rikudou Sennin? Don't underestimate the Uchiha, old man. "


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 18, 2014)

Kabuto, being a highly trained medical ninja, would take Sasuke's pulse or use medical ninjitsu to *probe* Sasuke's injuries and state of health.

It makes more sense if its The Sage of the Six Paths.

He can afford to stand next to Sasuke and look down at him in an impressive, mysterious and poignant fashion, for a few chapters, while considering his next move.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 18, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> So...who still thinks the foot is Kabuto's?



I        do.


----------



## OneHitKill (Feb 18, 2014)

Naruto 665 : The Raikage's final decision 

:sanji


----------



## Ryopus (Feb 18, 2014)

Madara probably won't get the Rinnegan and Yin Kurama Chakra that easily.

I predict the Yin Kurama Chakra revitalizes Obito and he resists Black Zetsu's influence and eventually expel BZ from his body. Then Obito rushes to Naruto and give him the Kyuubi chakra. For his last act, he Rinne Tensei everyone from the Shinobi alliance who died in the war (such as Neji).


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I        do.


Me too...why do you have a sad face?


----------



## ch1p (Feb 18, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Me too...why do you have a sad face?



Eight hours until new chapter and it's probably gonna be filler just like the last.   I remember Obito, he teased with his identity for like five chapters.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Eight hours until new chapter and it's probably gonna be filler just like the last.   I remember Obito, he teased with his identity for like five chapters.


You don't think...we have to wait ANOTHER week to find out who mystery man is, do you?


----------



## ch1p (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope not. But, I though we'd know who he was this week too.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

It's just kabuto, can't believe Kishi is milking a minor reveal....


----------



## Annabella (Feb 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> The "mystery" man is still Kabuto and the dude inside Spiral Zetsu is still Yamato.


 This makes the most sense to me, this way almost all characters will be on the battlefield where Kishi can tie everything up nicely. 



> "Rikudou Sennin? Don't underestimate the Uchiha, old man. "


'in front of the Uchiha, you're just an ordinary person, Hagoromo '
it's gonna happen


----------



## Marsala (Feb 18, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Eight hours until new chapter and it's probably gonna be filler just like the last.   I remember Obito, he teased with his identity for like five chapters.



More like five years. Obito's identity was definitely going to be dragged out. This new mystery character ought to be obvious the moment that we see him(?).


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

Marsala said:


> More like five years. Obito's identity was definitely going to be dragged out. This new mystery character ought to be obvious the moment that we see him(?).


New mystery character? I hope this character isn't new. The manga is going to end soon, so why introduce a new character? We don't have time for a new character's development, and flashbacks, and blah blah blah...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 18, 2014)

Annabella said:


> This makes the most sense to me, this way almost all characters will be on the battlefield where Kishi can tie everything up nicely.
> 
> 
> 'in front of the Uchiha, you're just an ordinary person, Hagoromo '
> it's gonna happen



Then Hagoromo will be like Naruto on this page:


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Then Hagoromo will be like Naruto on this page:



I forgot he's such a little bitch and he got all upset when juubito dissed his father


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 18, 2014)

Ryopus said:


> Madara probably won't get the Rinnegan and Yin Kurama Chakra that easily.
> 
> I predict the Yin Kurama Chakra revitalizes Obito and he resists Black Zetsu's influence and eventually expel BZ from his body. Then Obito rushes to Naruto and give him the Kyuubi chakra. For his last act, he Rinne Tensei everyone from the Shinobi alliance who died in the war (such as Neji).



madara is the juubi's jinchuriki. it'll be easier than u think


----------



## Annabella (Feb 18, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Then Hagoromo will be like Naruto on this page:


^that didn't faze Sasuke though, he just said things were getting fun. 

if they do actually meet him, I reckon Hagoromo will admit that he failed and entrust Sasuke and Naruto with defeating Madara.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 18, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> New mystery character? I hope this character isn't new. The manga is going to end soon, so why introduce a new character? We don't have time for a new character's development, and flashbacks, and blah blah blah...



The character is probably not new but the mystery is.


----------



## Lance (Feb 18, 2014)

I for one want the guy standing next to Sasuke to be real tobi! That mask is part of him, and it won't come off. Obito being Tobi was all a nightmare.


----------



## ThomasMRiddle (Feb 18, 2014)

Ryopus said:


> Madara probably won't get the Rinnegan and Yin Kurama Chakra that easily.
> 
> I predict the Yin Kurama Chakra revitalizes Obito and he resists Black Zetsu's influence and eventually expel BZ from his body. Then Obito rushes to Naruto and give him the Kyuubi chakra. For his last act, he Rinne Tensei everyone from the Shinobi alliance who died in the war (such as Neji).



I really would like to see Obito return.
Though I would like for him to troll Madara with his final act - either with Izanami, or having him revive the sage of six paths himself to fight Madara man-to-man.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Even if the Alliance gets Rinne Tensei'd, now isn't the right time for that. And Obito couldn't give the Kyuubi chakra to Naruto in front of Madara and Black Zetsu: Yin Kurama would just get stolen again. How lulzworthy would that be? In fact saving Naruto in front of them is just asking to have him killed once more.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

Marsala said:


> The character is probably not new but the mystery is.


Actually, we have known about this mystery foot for two weeks now. 
But I get your meaning...


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 18, 2014)

What if it were Rin?

Ninja edo reunion is not complete without Rin!


----------



## ch1p (Feb 18, 2014)

In b4 this whole thing is being stretched to fit a new volume.  Volume 69 is almost over too.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> What if it were Rin?
> 
> Ninja edo reunion is not complete without Rin!


OMG. I never thought about Rin...but it could be! It would make WAY more sense if it was her instead of Kabuto.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 18, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> OMG. I never thought about Rin...but it could be! It would make WAY more sense if it was her instead of Kabuto.



I think you have the definition of "WAY more sense" confused with "WAY less sense".


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2014)

Haven't really got much from those spoilers so I'm feeling very uninformed, but that is okay. I like to get surprised.

Expecting more Minato focus and maybe Obito regaining conciousness as Madara gets close to get back his eye. Spiral Zetsu might also get there as well.



Klue said:


> His Sage Mode, I find lacking. U_U



Madara with Hashirama's you mean? I actually thought Kishi chose a clever and wise way to give it to him by making it manifest on the face-chest. 

If you mean in terms of power, then I can see what you mean. His power must have obviously recieved a boost but so far it hasn't been very demonstrated if you compare it to the only new thing he, appearently, gained from it: regen.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

Marsala said:


> I think you have the definition of "WAY more sense" confused with "WAY less sense".


I was being sarcastic, hence why i put a  next to it.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 18, 2014)

Rin is Sakura from the future.

Travelling back in time, then forward in time to save Sasuke kun!

Space time ninjitsu, Trunks from the future theory, confirmed!  

:WOW



Musiclover1995 said:


> I was being sarcastic, hence why i put a  next to it.



doh!


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> OMG. I never thought about Rin...but it could be! It would make WAY more sense if it was her instead of Kabuto.



et rin wants some of sasukes saucage making obito rage agai


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> His Sage Mode, I find lacking. U_U



well what did u expect? sage mode has already been covered by hashirama, no point in madara doing it again. madara's job is to demonstrate the sage's true power which revolve around rinnegan/juubi.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Rin is Sakura from the future.
> 
> Travelling back in time, then forward in time to save Sasuke kun!
> 
> ...


Beautiful prediction. So beautiful I need to cry.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

So many predictions about the foot when it's probably just about Kabuto. 

I hope he attacks Taka though. He doesn't know they want to help.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> So many predictions about the foot when it's probably just about Kabuto.
> 
> I hope he attacks Taka though. He doesn't know they want to help.


I hope he attacks Orochimaru specifically.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

I predict Hidan


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 18, 2014)

How many chapters do we have of the current volume left?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 18, 2014)

Annabella said:


> 'in front of the Uchiha, you're just an ordinary person, Hagoromo '
> it's gonna happen



A lot of people will make "Sasuke " threads if this actually happens.


----------



## Rose (Feb 18, 2014)

The mystery man is Izuna. Called it here first.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 18, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> How many chapters do we have of the current volume left?



3. the last chapter should be 667


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 18, 2014)

Rose said:


> The mystery man is Izuna. Called it here first.



Izuna talk no jutsus Madara?

A bold prediction.  

.

From my perspective Kabuto seems farfetched.  

#1  Kabuto breaks out of izanami.
#2  Kabuto re-injects himself with Orochimaru's cells.
#3  Kabuto speeds up the process so the transformation takes hours, as opposed to the days or weeks it took the last time he did it.

Without Orochimaru's cells...  Kabuto loses serpent senjutsu and edo tensei h4x.  He returns to being +- jounin level.

A jounin level Kabuto isn't going to cut through a warzone or get close enough to Sasuke to be a mystery man.



I for one think Kabuto is still in izanami lah lah land.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> A lot of people will make "Sasuke " threads if this actually happens.



It'll be lulzy though if he does it. 



Rose said:


> The mystery man is Izuna. Called it here first.



Too late, it's already been predicted. As you should have guessed.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 18, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> A lot of people will make "Sasuke " threads if this actually happens.



it was a joke, referring back to what he said before he defeated Oro. Seriously though, he might know about Hagoromo if he read the tablet off panel, which could be reveled if they meet.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Annabella said:


> Seriously though, he might know about Hagoromo if he read the tablet off panel, which could be reveled if they meet.




Right, let's be serious. Rikudou Sennin is the father of the Uchiha ancestor, making him himself an ancestor for the Uchiha clan. Sasuke should be interested in such history. He might also question Rikudou why he chose the younger son over the older son.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

Should be expecting evil in 4 hours if this chapter is gonna be awesome


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 18, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Should be expecting evil in 4 hours if this chapter is gonna be *shitstorm worthy*



Fixed.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Feb 18, 2014)

About the foot, I still think it's Kabuto


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

ナルト 移動.
四代目の別れ.
マダラは完了です！

Found this on google.jp, could be true as the spoiler about Sasuke getting killed [almost] by Madara was proven correct  

Google translate gave: 

 "Naruto move.
 Parting of the fourth generation
 Madara is complete!"


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh yeah I think it's obvious Madara will be complete this chapter


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

so bye bye minato this chapter?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Feb 18, 2014)

It appears to me that Mystery Man is wearing a coat (just like Spiral) 



And he is also barefoot like Spiral.

Perhaps he just grabbed whatever apparel he can before going to the battlefield and didn't bother to try to find and wear some footwear, from the Akatsuki Hideout perhaps?


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 18, 2014)

The person is Uzumaki


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

@cutejuubi

He's not wearing a coat. He looks like it at first. But when we see the silhoutte, it looks like he's wearing shorts.


Unless the silhoutte really doesn't include clothes. Then a cloak would indicate Hidan even more!


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> It appears to me that Mystery Man is wearing a coat (just like Spiral)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't Kabuto wear a coat, too? I know that he is barefoot. (I don't know why I'm so stuck on this mystery man being Kabuto...)


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

If the spoiler is true, madara becomes complete and minato goes back to being dead, it means minato was only brought back to give the yin chakra to madara, and as soon as it's done, he's out of the manga, it's stupid.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Feb 18, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Doesn't Kabuto wear a coat, too? I know that he is barefoot. (I don't know why I'm so stuck on this mystery man being Kabuto...)



Well actually he was shirtless when we last saw him, though he was wearing some pants but he was also barefooted:


----------



## GoldenMic (Feb 18, 2014)

The Person walking towards Sasuke is...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Dat Clone!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm gonna be so disappointed once the reveal happens. I don't think it'll be Kabuto but I doubt it'll be Hidan either at this point. 

But if the silhouette was the sage that would just be stupid.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't get it why others say that the Mystery Man is the Elder Son, he lived almost a thousand years ago, how can he survive until now? Madara was barely able to survive past his normal lifespan by attaching himself to the Gedo Mazo and shutting himself inside his cave, how can the Elder Son survive for centuries then?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't understand it either. But people keep insisting it's the sage or the elder son because I guess they just can't think of anyone else.


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 18, 2014)

^
He's a vampire, obviously. That or he wasn't human in the first place, just another chakra creation like the bijuu.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 pressure points in real life


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

@senpai

Vampire? Should have said Shinigami. That actually would have some evidence to back itself up


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

because people don't take character death seriously in this manga....


----------



## CuteJuubi (Feb 18, 2014)

I wonder if takL is correct that the Sage's Tools will be used to extract the Bijuus from Madara by calling out their names, it is afterall Word Soul aka Kotodama, it would also give a practical use and application for Naruto to know the names of all the Nine Bijuus.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> pressure points in real life



If this actually happens in the chapter....


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 18, 2014)

Evil is that you


----------



## kokodeshide (Feb 18, 2014)

It's Jashin


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> If this actually happens in the chapter....


If it happens in the chapter, KabuSasu will be canon.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

kokodeshide said:


> It's Jashin




Don't get my hopes up


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

kokodeshide said:


> It's Jashin


I've actually heard this one...I'm not kidding.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Feb 18, 2014)

Why do others want Madara to successfully cast Mūgen Tsukuyomi? What... so we can see Naruto and Sasuke break free from it through sheer willpower? Showing them tempted with Naruto's parents living and Sasuke's Clan restored only for them to reject them as illusions and break free from Madara's Fantasy Land, Isn't that super cheesy? And Obito made it clear that nothing in the world can withstand MT, it's basically Exodia from Yu-Gi-Oh! Once it's casts it's game over.

We already know what Mūgen Tsukuyomi might look like through Road To Ninja anyway.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

@cutejuubi

I don't know but I think Mugen Tsukyomi will be casted.

Defied, but casted.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Feb 18, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @cutejuubi
> 
> I don't know but I think Mugen Tsukyomi will be casted.
> 
> Defied, but casted.



Cheesy Kishi then.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 18, 2014)

MT is the only mystery left, we've already seen juubi jin, a more complete one isn't very exciting...


----------



## ichihimelove (Feb 18, 2014)

Where is my *Evil* ?


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 18, 2014)

We need MT so Kishimoto can show the difference between Sasuke and Madara


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> We need MT so Kishimoto can show the difference between Sasuke and Madara



madara "impossible!!!!! broke my mt!!!!!!! "

sasuke "bitch please, iv been breaking tsukyumis in base sharingan "


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 18, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> We need MT so Kishimoto can show the difference between Sasuke and Madara






Sauce breaking everyone from MT after seeing MT Itachi kekekekee


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

eurytus said:


> If the spoiler is true, madara becomes complete and minato goes back to being dead, it means minato was only brought back to give the yin chakra to madara, and as soon as it's done, he's out of the manga, it's stupid.



Outdone by Hiruzen. 


I think he might try to hit Madara once. It will be blown out of porportion of course. Though he might target BZ.

Ooorrrrr try to save Obito when BZ leaves him.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

What if the mystery man is Kishi? His favorite character is Sasuke from what I have heard, so he would probably sob over Sasuke's body uncontrollably and take out a giant pencil and do draw no jutsu to heal him and later he will do erase no jutsu to kill Madara.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> madara "impossible!!!!! broke my mt!!!!!!! "
> 
> sasuke "bitch please, iv been breaking tsukyumis in base sharingan "



 Madara: In this genjutsu, you'll have your brother again. Don't you see? 

Sasuke: No, my brother is dead, and your brother is dead too. Now follow me, Madara. I will be Hokage. 

It's coming


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

This chapter is going to be amazing


----------



## ichihimelove (Feb 18, 2014)

CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 156 (34 MEMBERS AND 122 GUESTS) 

They are waiting for *Evil* to come


----------



## Klue (Feb 18, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 156 (34 MEMBERS AND 122 GUESTS)
> 
> They are waiting for *Evil* to come



Because he is destine to bring news of Rinnegan rapage.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 18, 2014)

It'd be nice to see just who exactly the mystery man is, but I'm not holding my breath for it...

I also want to see how Minato and co. plan on healing Naruto now that Black Zetsu's fucked everything up for them.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

@klue

Evil is female, no?


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 18, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I don't understand it either. But people keep insisting it's the sage or the elder son because I guess they just can't think of anyone else.



Its moreso -

If Minato and Kushina can arrange for ways to meet their son and offer him guidance and support.

Wouldn't Rikudou Sennin do the same for his sons, the Uchiha and Senju?



I don't think Rikudou would create the Uchiha and Senju and leave them unattended.  I think if one of them succeeded in becoming a juubi jinchuuriki(as Madara has), Rikudou would leave measures in place to stop them, etc..

We know Rikudou survived having the juubi extracted from him and split into the tailed beasts.  There's no reason to assume he died considering Orochimaru and others have devised means of becoming immoral.

I hope I'm wrong..  That would be more fun and lol worthy than having proven almost everyone in this section wrong.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

I've seen people on other websites say they are betting $100 with other people on the mystery man.


----------



## Azula (Feb 18, 2014)

the man standing beside sasuke obviously is...


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 18, 2014)

^
Rapist Itachi? I'm cool with that.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 18, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> the man standing beside sasuke obviously is...


Could even be Kisame


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

I had a dream where this chapter had a one-year timeskip because MT started off-panel and Madara had new hair.


----------



## Lance (Feb 18, 2014)

I am gonna laugh so hard if this chapter turns out to be a troll chapter. At the end naruto is still dying, mystery man/woman is till unknown. Internet will explode.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Feb 18, 2014)

eurytus said:


> MT is the only mystery left, we've already seen juubi jin, a more complete one isn't very exciting...



After defeating Madara, then what? humanity will still be cursed with Kaguya's Original Sin (stealing chakra) and destined to hate each other even more, truth be told there is no difference between Madara, the Sage, Naruto and co. they're all using stolen powers to achieve peace, the only difference between them is the degree and measure in using that power, that is the Outer Path in Buddhism (relying on an external source of power to achieve enlightenment) it is an illusory peace.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

@Revamp

that is very well possible. Kishi might save the reveal for 666 (devil theme) or 667 (volume ender)


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

Madara will own that is for sure in this chapter.


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Feb 18, 2014)

For the first time in Naruto history, I predict we will see what Orochimaru's like when he's pissed off.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

The mystery man is not that exciting. 

When you currently have Madara winning, a Kabuto reveal is an awful volume-ender.


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I had a dream where this chapter had a one-year timeskip because MT started off-panel and *Madara had new hair*.



what  was his style?


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The mystery man is not that exciting.
> 
> When you currently have Madara winning, a Kabuto reveal is an awful volume-ender.



i am sorry pike but madara winning is a given ( he will be defeated but you know what i mean). 

mystery man is not a given. could be evil kabuto, zetsu, bum RS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, or hidan


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> I am gonna laugh so hard if this chapter turns out to be a troll chapter. At the end naruto is still dying, mystery man/woman is till unknown. Internet will explode.


I would be so angry if this happened.


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 18, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> After defeating Madara, then what? humanity will still be cursed with Kaguya's Original Sin (stealing chakra) and destined to hate each other even more, truth be told there is no difference between Madara, the Sage, Naruto and co. they're all using stolen powers to achieve peace, the only difference between them is the degree and measure in using that power, that is the Outer Path in Buddhism (relying on an external source of power to achieve enlightenment) it is an illusory peace.



 Maybe once they experience the illusion and it fails to provide any sort of answer, it may spur humanity to work together and achieve a better reality, no? 

I just want a concrete answer as to why MEP is a bad idea, honestly.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

@Addy

Yes yes Mystery man better be who we hope for


----------



## Gabe (Feb 18, 2014)

the mystery man will end up being kabuto being taken over by itachi somehow.

it has to be kabuto in someway or form i think
but honestly not really intrested in the mystery man. more in how fast madara takes the eye and the rinegan. as well as to see how naruto survives.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 18, 2014)

i'm more excited about seeing what madara does to obito/kakashi/minato/gaara.


----------



## Lance (Feb 18, 2014)

In all honesty, I am scared to see Minato. I have this bad feeling which tells me he will just be humiliated more and will just add fuel to the fire that started last chapter in this forum.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 18, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> In all honesty, I am scared to see Minato. I have this bad feeling which tells me he will just be humiliated more and will just add fuel to the fire that started last chapter in this forum.



I'm scared too. Scared Minato can go toe to toe with Madara. The shitstorm will be even worse.


----------



## Klue (Feb 18, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> In all honesty, I am scared to see Minato. I have this bad feeling which tells me he will just be humiliated more and will just add fuel to the fire that started last chapter in this forum.



I like the guy but his tards annoy me. Either way, Klue wins.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 18, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> In all honesty, I am scared to see Minato. I have this bad feeling which tells me he will just be humiliated more and will just add fuel to the fire that started last chapter in this forum.



I don't know who's more incompetent. Minato or the thousands of people trying to play pokemon all at once?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

Gabe said:


> the mystery man will end up being kabuto being taken over by itachi somehow.
> 
> it has to be kabuto in someway or form i think
> but honestly not really intrested in the mystery man. more in how fast madara takes the eye and the rinegan. as well as to see how naruto survives.





Rac said:


> i'm more excited about seeing what madara does to obito/kakashi/minato/gaara.



Agreed. Mystery man is just not very exciting.

Kabuto with new intentions and remnants of Itachi's Izanami chakra. I don't know why Kishi is dragging it out.




Revampstyles said:


> In all honesty, I am scared to see Minato. I have this bad feeling which tells me he will just be humiliated more and will just add fuel to the fire that started last chapter in this forum.



That fire started a long time ago.


----------



## BroKage (Feb 18, 2014)

All this talk about the mystery ninja when Kishi will probably drag out the reveal until after Madara's Rinnegan mini-plot is finished.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Feb 18, 2014)

Ch. 627

Madara removes his cloak shocking everyone with his boner... who's going to be the first one in line?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 18, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> In all honesty, I am scared to see Minato. I have this bad feeling which tells me he will just be humiliated more and will just add fuel to the fire that started last chapter in this forum.



Indeed. 
that's why I kinda don't want to see what will happen with him. ~.~


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 18, 2014)

why would being stomped by madara be humiliating for Minato at this point?


Madara is the most powerful thing that ever existed in narutoverse. he could likely solo every other character from the series at the same time with ease.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 18, 2014)

Where the hell is Evil?!


----------



## lathia (Feb 18, 2014)

Hiei312 said:


> why would being stomped by madara be humiliating for Minato at this point?
> 
> 
> Madara is the most powerful thing that ever existed in narutoverse. he could likely solo every other character from the series at the same time with ease.



Because their favorite character is probably irrelevant and or has been humiliated by Madara already.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

@shadow

calm down evil usually isn't on until 1-2 more hours if i recall correctly


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 18, 2014)

We don't see Evil unless there's good.


----------



## Monna (Feb 18, 2014)

I really want the mystery person to be Hidan but it will probably just be Kabuto


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Feb 18, 2014)

People treating Evil as some sort of a prophet....


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 18, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> We don't see Evil unless there's good.


Correction; We don't see Evil unless the chapter has something relevant to his or her interests.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

It's 10:22 EST here. If Evil isn't here by 11:40 EST then we can probably assume the silhouette is indeed Kabuto.

That, or Evil just doesn't care or is busy. 

@Jane Crocker

Me too 

@wiseman

Evil basically is.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 18, 2014)

I just want some development


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 18, 2014)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> People treating Evil as some sort of a prophet....



Us waiting for Evil.



I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 18, 2014)

*Posted on* Narutom

_Confirmed 2ch spoiler._


四代目火影、我爱罗を、カカシと共に、六道の辻斑を前にして、しかしメーカの必死の思いでを保存しなければならないナルトにただこのように彼ならではの体面に会いに行く玖珠辛奈。四代目火影全力を尽くしで破った黒ゼツ、土が目を覚まし、最后の力を利用して、残りの半分九尾ナルトが、4代目に入れて异空间だった。


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 18, 2014)

In all honesty, i don't know why people hold Minato in such high regards and consider him to be a character with significant strenght. Minato is too much hype. Hype that comes from the title of Hokage and a space-time jutsu that he didn't create. Other than that, Minato learned some seals from his Uzumaki wife. He doesn't have great physical strenght like Raikage, strong body, strong chakra, big chakra reserve, doesn't use any element, isn't naturally fast, no great offensive jutsu, no jutsu variety...

He is the weakest of all Hokages.


----------



## Lace (Feb 18, 2014)

Still waiting to see Ino.
Don't really give a crap about what's going on.
Maybe knowing who the ominous shadow is would be nice
But really don't care that much.
Karin please stay the hell away from Sasuke thx.


----------



## Klue (Feb 18, 2014)

Lace said:


> Still waiting to see Ino.
> Don't really give a crap about what's going on.
> Maybe knowing who the ominous shadow is would be nice
> But really don't care that much.
> Karin please stay the hell away from Sasuke thx.



Ino is on her knees, exhausted. There you go.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

Weapon said:


> *Posted on* Narutom
> 
> _Confirmed 2ch spoiler._
> 
> ...



Confirmed and posted by who? Means nothing without a legitimate provider.

 It doesn't make much sense when translated, anyway. Definitely not a whole chapter.


----------



## Monna (Feb 18, 2014)

Weapon said:


> *Posted on* Narutom
> 
> _Confirmed 2ch spoiler._
> 
> ...


Naruto has some power that Uzumaki Mito or Kushina had? That's what I understood.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 18, 2014)

Why do we have to see Kabuto again? He got his spot light, and shitty flashback,


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

> 四代目火影、我爱罗を、カカシと共に、六道の辻斑を前にして、しかしメーカの必死の思いでを保存しなければ ならないナルトにただこのように彼ならではの体面に会いに行く玖珠辛奈。四代目火影全力を尽くしで破った黒 ゼツ、土が目を覚まし、最后の力を利用して、残りの半分九尾ナルトが、4代目に入れて异空间だ った。



I don't see Hidan here 

Or Kabuto


----------



## Monna (Feb 18, 2014)

Sarry said:


> Why do we have to see Kabuto again? He got his spot light, and shitty flashback,


All that's left is his redemption


----------



## Sarry (Feb 18, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> All that's left is his redemption


Well...Booooo to that, I say. BOoooooo


----------



## Lace (Feb 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Ino is on her knees, exhausted. There you go.



Give me a giant panel of her


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

Wish TakL was here to confirm the spoiler. Or to translate it. Doesn't make much sense in google translate. (nothing does)


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 18, 2014)

Weapon said:


> 四代目火影、我爱罗を、カカシと共に、六道の辻斑を前にして、しかしメーカの必死の思いでを保存しなければならないナルトにただこのように彼ならではの体面に会いに行く玖珠辛奈。四代目火影全力を尽くしで破った黒ゼツ、土が目を覚まし、最后の力を利用して、残りの半分九尾ナルトが、4代目に入れて异空间だった。


Scarecrow so that does mean Itachi appears in this chapter and it seems like Madara uses a technique of the Rikudo Sennin.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

@thdyingbree

Scarecrow is just Kakashi in Japanese


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 18, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Scarecrow so that does mean Itachi appears in this chapter and it seems like Madara uses a technique of the Rikudo Sennin.


Scarecrow is Kakashi, not Itachi though.


----------



## crisler (Feb 18, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> In all honesty, i don't know why people hold Minato in such high regards and consider him to be a character with significant strenght. Minato is too much hype. Hype that comes from the title of Hokage and a space-time jutsu that he didn't create. Other than that, Minato learned some seals from his Uzumaki wife. He doesn't have great physical strenght like Raikage, strong body, strong chakra, big chakra reserve, doesn't use any element, isn't naturally fast, no great offensive jutsu, no jutsu variety...
> 
> He is the weakest of all Hokages.



It's true Minato isn't much of a creator as originally perceived, since hiraishin is tobiramas' jutsu and his seals are from uzumaki clan, but it doesn't change the fact that he's very powerful and intelligent. He created rasengan, and has utilized seals and techniques beyond what they were originally used and without those bigchakra/strongchakra/strongbody became one of the most powerful shinobi in his time. 

His main attack does seem weak  (rasengan + kunai...) for someone of his calibre, but he can still defeat 99% of the shinobis in the manga. We're just currently seeing those other 1% most of the time, that's it.

And Minato isn't the weakest of all hokage. Probably he and tobirama and hiruzen are  roughly the similar level, though I'd say tobirama or minato is slightly above hiruzen


----------



## Weapon (Feb 18, 2014)

I've seen a more accurate translation, has "flicker" all through it. Not even trolling, has me wondering.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

Weapon said:


> *Posted on* Narutom
> 
> _Confirmed 2ch spoiler._
> 
> ...


This doesn't make sense...at all


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 18, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @thdyingbree
> 
> Scarecrow is just Kakashi in Japanese


correction: Kakashi is just scarecrow in english.:ignoramus


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Naruto has some power that Uzumaki Mito or Kushina had? That's what I understood.



Power of asspull? 

Anything that switches between the Kanji and the numeral for "Fourth" is suspect to me.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this chapter has the defeat of Black Zetsu by Minato, but that's all I could get from it.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

@weapon

Shisui the body flicker? 

@blinkst

you know what I meant


----------



## vhkakashi020 (Feb 18, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> In all honesty, i don't know why people hold Minato in such high regards and consider him to be a character with significant strenght. Minato is too much hype. Hype that comes from the title of Hokage and a space-time jutsu that he didn't create. Other than that, Minato learned some seals from his Uzumaki wife. He doesn't have great physical strenght like Raikage, strong body, strong chakra, big chakra reserve, doesn't use any element, isn't naturally fast, no great offensive jutsu, no jutsu variety...
> 
> He is the weakest of all Hokages.



I don't know if you read the Naruto manga from the start or just fast read it now...but for a long ass time we only knew of what Minato did. We knew he was super fast, only one who could do those seals, only one who could confront the threat that faced konoha...oh wait he was the only one. The 3rd did not do much...

To go into more detail, you are right, he does not have the sharingan, the supper body...but he uses what he has to fuck shit up...that's what makes him awesome!!

I don't know wtf you are talking about?


----------



## Monna (Feb 18, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Scarecrow so that does mean Itachi appears in this chapter and it seems like Madara uses a technique of the Rikudo Sennin.


If Itachi was in the chapter he would be referred to as weasel


----------



## geG (Feb 18, 2014)

Weapon said:


> *Posted on* Narutom
> 
> _Confirmed 2ch spoiler._
> 
> ...



Fake, obviously done through google translator or something. Gaara's name is misspelled too


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

@Geg


thank god that spoiler was debunked then


----------



## Weapon (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm using a more precise translator, and according to that and a few other's keeps mentioning some "Empress" and "Sky" . Flicker could relate to Minato and BZ.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok it's fake? That's good, Time to start browsing more since I'm impatient for the chapter and that got my hopes up


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I'm using a more precise translator, and according to that and a few other's keeps mentioning some "Empress" and "Sky" . Flicker could relate to Minato and BZ.



I ran it through several translators and it's crap. It's filled with inconsistencies, misspellings, and outrageous fan theories like Shisui. Let it go.


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 18, 2014)

The spoiler says more or less that Minato tries with all his effort to fight black zetsu, and something about Minato sealing the remnants of the Kyuubi chakra.  I for one don't think it is real.  Much of it doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 18, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> The spoiler says more or less that Minato tries with all his effort to fight black zetsu, and something about Minato sealing the remnants of the Kyuubi chakra.  I for one don't think it is real.  Much of it doesn't make much sense to me.



Yeah. There's no way that Madara wouldn't play an active role. He's a lot closer to Black Zetsu than Minato is.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 18, 2014)

It scares my heart to know that the true power of Bijuu-Sage Mode may never come to light...

HOWEVER!

We have waited many months for Minato to be pressed into the wall!

This is IT!

Don't blink or you'll miss the rape!


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 18, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Yeah. There's no way that Madara wouldn't play an active role. He's a lot closer to Black Zetsu than Minato is.



It mentions rikudou Madara, but he doesn't seem to do anything.  Also his name is written in Kanji which makes me even more suspicious.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 18, 2014)

will kakashi go for a kamui here? madara's already seen him use it. naruto is kind of going to get caught in the crossfire but there is no time to move him.


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 18, 2014)

> We have waited many months for Minato to be pressed into the wall!
> 
> This is IT!
> 
> Don't blink or you'll miss the rape!



I would appreciate it if Madara erased him out of existence.

We need some relevant deaths. Not just zetsus, fodder and Neji.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> I would appreciate it if Madara erased him out of existence.
> 
> We need some relevant deaths. Not just zetsus, fodder and Neji.



Minato's already dead though so him leaving won't be shocking. We expect it.


----------



## auem (Feb 18, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Ok it's fake? That's good, Time to start browsing more since I'm impatient for the chapter and that got my hopes up



browsing won't help you,you will get bunch of more fakes....chapters come out so quickly these days,so that those who are proven spoiler providers for Naruto can't keep up with the pace any more...


----------



## tears (Feb 18, 2014)

Spoiler thread is open. that means we got chapter today or just spoiler?
thanks.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Feb 18, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Minato's already dead though so him leaving won't be shocking. We expect it.



Question is, can onmyoton destroy souls?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

Weapon said:


> *Posted on* Narutom
> 
> _Confirmed 2ch spoiler._
> 
> ...



I could write better Japanese then this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

Rac said:


> will kakashi go for a kamui here? madara's already seen him use it. naruto is kind of going to get caught in the crossfire but there is no time to move him.



Kamui didn't work on Obito because he had the Juubi inside of him. I don't see why it would work on Madara if he has the same thing.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kamui didn't work on Obito because he had the Juubi inside of him. I don't see why it would work on Madara if he has the same thing.


What you're saying is incorrect. We know that Obito could not use Kamui, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't work on him as we do not know why he couldn't perform the move. Seeing as the Juubi draws on natural elements, it could have simply been lethal for him to put parts of his body in a void.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Question is, can onmyoton destroy souls?



I wouldn't be surprised but since this is Kishi, Minato's "leave" won't be "horrific". If Minato leaves it'll be through sacrifice or it'll be done through a positive way for his character. That's exactly how Neji left (sacrificing himself to save Hinata), how Ino and Shikamaru's fathers left and how many others have left. If Minato goes out then he goes out in a great way.


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 18, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Minato's already dead though so him leaving won't be shocking. We expect it.



Ok, why do people always say "hurr x character is already dead it's an edo tensei"? For god's sake... if a character is currently present in the world and has consciousness, it's "alive", ok?


----------



## Lance (Feb 18, 2014)

Dead guy sacrificing himself holds no substance though!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> Ok, why do people always say "hurr x character is already dead it's an edo tensei"? For god's sake... if a character is currently present in the world and has consciousness, it's "alive", ok?



You're making no sense considering Madara just revived himself. There's a clear difference between being alive and being an Edo Tensei. 

You can't really debate on this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

Gunners said:


> What you're saying is incorrect. We know that Obito could not use Kamui, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't work on him as we do not know why he couldn't perform the move. Seeing as the Juubi draws on natural elements, it could have simply been lethal for him to put parts of his body in a void.



It definitely came across that it wouldn't work on him, not that he didn't want to risk it. Kakashi is not going to Kamui Madara and we have a perfectly viable explanation for why he can't. Pretty sure Kishi will use that explanation if it comes up.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

Chapter should be out in 2 hours...


----------



## Ababu (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh come on.. that foot is konohamaru... we all knew that, didn't we... he saw when sasuke and orochimaru were in the village and he followed them.. he had his doubts and then he saw all the other hokage's alive.. and he thought that no good is coming up for his naruto sempai/sensei... (depends on what konohamaru sees naruto as) so he went to the battle field, and he has just reached here.. and sees sasuke near the verge of death.. he is just about gonna rush towards naruto.. and he is then be used to get back naruto as their lives will be swapped (using chiyo's jutsu) and then when naruto wakes up and realises that his student was used to get him back.. he joins the likes of minato and many other as failure sensei's.. but he recovers from the shock fast enough and then demolishes madara.... not for sasuke, not for the bijju's, not for the fucking village. but for his student... the 2nd person after iruka who acknowledged him


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

Shin said:


> Chapter should be out in 2 hours...


2 hours?! Aw, I can't wait that long...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

@shin

You sure? Normally chapters come out at 3 AM for me in U.S. EST. but i've had chapters come out as late as 6AM EST. Both in which are significantly later than what you said. Though I've recently given up and just read the chapter the morning after so I don't know when the chapter has been showing up recently.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2014)

Use the magic coffee.

2 hours was optimistic it could be longer.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 18, 2014)

Though I do not know when spoilers come out. Should the spoilers be out within an hour?


----------



## Cord (Feb 18, 2014)

Hmmm. Madara would probably displays his newly acquired power that he got recently from the Kyubi or at least some new feats, while the alliance despairs more on the thought of losing Naruto. Also hoping that the mysterious person nearby Sasuke will finally be revealed today. I still wager that it's Kabuto.



tears said:


> Spoiler thread is open. that means we got chapter today or just spoiler?
> thanks.



We'll be getting a chapter in a few hours.


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> 2 hours?! Aw, I can't wait that long...



actually  three hours from now is the norm


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It definitely came across that it wouldn't work on him, not that he didn't want to risk it. Kakashi is not going to Kamui Madara and we have a perfectly viable explanation for why he can't. Pretty sure Kishi will use that explanation if it comes up.



I don't think Kakashi will use Kamui on Madara; however I disagree with your belief on how things came across. We were simply told that Obito was no longer able to use to technique for unknown reasons.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @shin
> 
> You sure? Normally chapters come out at 3 AM for me in U.S. EST. but i've had chapters come out as late as 6AM EST. Both in which are significantly later than what you said. Though I've recently given up and just read the chapter the morning after so I don't know when the chapter has been showing up recently.


Woah, I'm US EST and they have been coming out super early lately, like around 1:20 AM. Unless I am imagining things...they do come out super late sometimes, though. I remember one time, it came out at like 8AM EST...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Hmmm. Madara would probably displays his newly acquired power that he got recently from the Kyubi or at least some new feats, while the alliance despairs more on the thought of losing Naruto. Also hoping that the mysterious person nearby Sasuke will finally be revealed today. I still wager that it's Kabuto.



Unfortunately most of the Alliance doesn't even know about Naruto, much less Sasuke. I keep waiting for the real despair to set in but nobody even knows what's going on.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Dead guy sacrificing himself holds no substance though!



Depends how you look at it but there's 2 ways it can happen: 

1.) Minato can go out completely unexpected appearing "weak" "surprised" and have "died without a cause"
2.) Minato goes out knowing the circumstances with his head held high although things didn't potentially work out his way

Number 2 is is how most have gone out in this manga including Zabuza, Shikaku, Inochi and many others. They smiled and knew what was going to happen. Shikaku and Inochi for example, left the plans with their children, went out with their heads held high. That's how you're supposed to go out in death. Same thing with that ninja who said "fuck you" to Konan in Konoha when she asked for Naruto's whereabouts. Jiraiya died this way as well. Neji too. 

There are rarely any deaths in this manga that have gone out the first way. Chances are Minato will go out the second way so even if his soul is damaged he at least goes out in a great way. 

People expecting Minato to go out like a bitch are going to be highly disappointed.


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Edo Madara's appearance brought almost twice that. Between 6th coffin hype, masked-man confusion, Madara fans, and battledome-mongers, it was a crazy week.



tobito broke the forums for a few days ... literally


----------



## Joakim3 (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Edo Madara's appearance brought almost twice that. Between 6th coffin hype, masked-man confusion, Madara fans, and battledome-mongers, it was a crazy week.



Still not even remotely close to the insanity that was the Obito reveal.

The forum and everything naruto related on the internet literally crashed for a good 45 minutes and then lagged well into the second day, he'll if I'm not mistaken the reveal was in the japanese news 

That day was one I'll never forget


----------



## Cord (Feb 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Unfortunately most of the Alliance doesn't even know about Naruto, much less Sasuke. I keep waiting for the real despair to set in but nobody even knows what's going on.



Multiple Byakugan users (Hinata included) could provide them some information, granted that they can see as far as to where Naruto and company are. Welp, I'm hoping that it will be the case in this chapter at least, it's going to be interesting to see how they will react to that.


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 18, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> And you remember this, why?



Because I remember going to bed relatively early that night and then waking up next day (well, same day actually) at 6 am EST and the chapter hadn't came out yet. (They were many spoilers out, however, including the a vary infamous Karin-related one.)

It was after I checked a couple of hours later that the chapter was out.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Multiple Byakugan users (Hinata included) could provide them some information, granted that they can see as far as to where Naruto and company are. Welp, I'm hoping that it will be the case in this chapter at least, it's going to be interesting to see how they will react to that.



This.

I know most people hate reaction panels, and usually they are awful/boring, but I kind of feel like this is one of those rare instances where it is important. 

Both the heroes are dead. Madara is almost at the height of his power. Mugen Tsukiyomi is minutes away from happening. And we've really had no reactions from anyone other than Gaara and the three girls (even Suigetsu, Juugo, Oro, Minato, and Kakashi had barely any reactions). We really need to see some despair here. I don't care if it's an entire chapter of scared characters. It's terrible writing to have all of this happening and so few reactions from people.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 18, 2014)

madara didnt start smashing deese hoes yet? i guess i came early


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

So, now's the time for last minute predictions. Who *STILL* thinks mystery man is Kabuto?


----------



## Lance (Feb 18, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Depends how you look at it but there's 2 ways it can happen:
> 
> 1.) Minato can go out completely unexpected appearing "weak" "surprised" and have "died without a cause"
> 2.) Minato goes out knowing the circumstances with his head held high although things didn't potentially work out his way
> ...



Please try to understand my point. Most of them that you stated were alive (living breathing), so in out minds we has the tension weather they will live through or die in the process. Kakashi against Pain, same for Jiraiya. I was sweating each page I read cause I thought they would die, but had they been Edo, my reaction would have been different. What you indicated holds substance in the flow of manga and how characters will perceive his death. For most fans including me, it will just be a dead guy dead again.  all though its Minato


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 19, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Please try to understand my point. Most of them that you stated were alive (living breathing), so in out minds we has the tension weather they will live through or die in the process. Kakashi against Pain, same for Jiraiya. I was sweating each page I read cause I thought they would die, but had they been Edo, my reaction would have been different. What you indicated holds substance in the flow of manga and how characters will perceive his death. For most fans including me, it will just be a dead guy dead again.  all though its Minato



Oh it's fine I understand what you were saying, I just explained my point in further detail. I can understand how people see it as being "just another dead guy".


----------



## christoncrutches (Feb 19, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> So, now's the time for last minute predictions. Who *STILL* thinks mystery man is Kabuto?



Well, what are the realistic possibilities?

1) Kabuto
2) Yamato
3) Somebody random in the story thought to be dead/incapacitated (Jiraiya, Shisui, Izuna, Hidan, etc.)?
4) New character entirely

idk, am I missing anyone? What do you guys think?


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> This.
> 
> I know most people hate reaction panels, and usually they are awful/boring, but I kind of feel like this is one of those rare instances where it is important.
> 
> Both the heroes are dead. Madara is almost at the height of his power. Mugen Tsukiyomi is minutes away from happening. And we've really had no reactions from anyone other than Gaara and the three girls (even Suigetsu, Juugo, Oro, Minato, and Kakashi had barely any reactions). We really need to see some despair here. I don't care if it's an entire chapter of scared characters. It's terrible writing to have all of this happening and so few reactions from people.



I concur with that. We, as readers, need to feel the great sense of urgency and despair coming from the characters considering that everything is getting closer and closer to the apocalypse.

But can Kishi deliver that?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

christoncrutches said:


> Well, what are the realistic possibilities?
> 
> 1) Kabuto
> 2) Yamato
> ...




There's also the crazy fan theories that it's a sage of six paths or one of his sons. or sasuke from the future


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 19, 2014)

I feel proud, 2 weeks in a row and not a single fuck given on who is that men in the shadow  or what men is inside spiral zetsu.

Do your worst kishi I no longer care..


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 19, 2014)

What connection can a character like Jiraiya has with Sasuke to begin with? It would be rather awkward to have some whose plot relevance, or whose potential for plot relevance, is extremely small. 

However, I wouldn't mind if Kishi would do it just for the sake of lols. Make the manga as unbelievable insane just because.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 19, 2014)

It makes little sense it being Kabuto.

Why wouldn't Karin or Orochimaru recognise him?...


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2014)

? said:


> It makes little sense it being Kabuto.
> 
> Why wouldn't Karin or Orochimaru recognise him?...



Because Kishi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

? said:


> It makes little sense it being Kabuto.
> 
> Why wouldn't Karin or Orochimaru recognise him?...



1) Different intent, and chakra changes with intent supposedly.
2) Sage chakra?
3) Might have remnants of Itachi's chakra from his Izanami.

The latter would definitely cause people to freak out.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> 1) Different intent, and chakra changes with intent supposedly.
> 2) Sage chakra?
> 3) Might have remnants of Itachi's chakra from his Izanami.
> 
> The latter would definitely cause people to freak out.


Wow, I never thought about the third one...but you are probably right!


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol at people saying it is Jiraya or Hidan. Absolutely irrelevant characters in the context.

Its easier for him to be Sasuke from the future than Hidan.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

@OilMagnate



....

 you never know. at least it would be explainable.


----------



## Euraj (Feb 19, 2014)

? said:


> It makes little sense it being Kabuto.
> 
> Why wouldn't Karin or Orochimaru recognise him?...


Because somehow, chakra changes with internal disposition for ill and good. Like how Karin was stunned by the darkness of Sasuke's chakra at the Summit. 

Although, I wonder what it could offer the story if Kabuto came back right now as a bad guy (since Karin said the chakra felt terrible.)


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 19, 2014)

tenten vs madara


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 19, 2014)

Okay. Enough drama.

Back to chapter 665, it would be kind of pathetic if it was Kabuto. It wouldn't match the hype.


----------



## Lance (Feb 19, 2014)

My god One Piece Spoilers are out already! Where is Naruto Spoilers or is it out too?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

One Piece spoilers are always out first. And usually by a long time difference. Spoiler peeps love One Piece.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 19, 2014)

FlashYoruichi said:


> tenten vs madara



it's funny cause it could happen.


----------



## Jad (Feb 19, 2014)

When was the last time we got a summary of the chapter in the spoiler thread? I can't honestly remember, I mean on rare occasions we get a scanned image here or there, but that's it. Chances are high for chapter releasing before any sort of spoiler.


----------



## Hermaeus (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh shit. Saw the first half raw page at manga bee. It's a flashback, with Jiraya sinking.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> Okay. Enough drama.
> 
> Back to chapter 665, it would be kind of pathetic if it was Kabuto. It wouldn't match the hype.



I don't know why there is hype anyway.

The foot has been there for 2 chapters and is probably just Kabuto. Big deal. Only other option is Zetsu.


----------



## BroKage (Feb 19, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> Lol at people saying it is Jiraya or Hidan. Absolutely irrelevant characters in the context.
> 
> Its easier for him to be Sasuke from the future than Hidan.


Who knows, maybe that demon inside Sasuke during his MS rampages was Jashin.


----------



## Lance (Feb 19, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> One Piece spoilers are always out first. And usually by a long time difference. Spoiler peeps love One Piece.



You know this makes no sense to me. Naruto Spoiler comes out much later than One Piece yet, Naruto Chapter is out earlier than One Piece. 
There is not much time to argue with real Spoilers. Its like you finish reading Spoilers and BAM chapter is out. Anyways, this is how my experience has been.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 19, 2014)

Dat hard delete 



OilMagnate said:


> Okay. Enough drama.
> 
> Back to chapter 665, it would be kind of pathetic if it was Kabuto. It wouldn't match the hype.



All there really needs to be is a medic with some kind of connection to sasuke

Kabuto is the only one who fits


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 19, 2014)

Jad said:


> When was the last time we got a summary of the chapter in the spoiler threads? I can't honestly remember, I mean on rare occasions we get a scanned image here or there, but that's it.



I remember we got one for when Team 7 reunited. 

On a related note, for that chapter a spoiler in Japanese came before the summary. When someone used Google to translate what it said--or at least get an idea of its meaning--it read that the power-up that Sakura got was called "The Art of the White Australian" or something like.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

Aw fuck not jiraiya please.


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> You know this makes no sense to me. Naruto Spoiler comes out much later than One Piece yet, Naruto Chapter is out earlier than One Piece.
> There is not much time to argue with real Spoilers. Its like you finish reading Spoilers and BAM chapter is out. Anyways, this is how my experience has been.



Those that release spoilers have nothing to do with the group(s) that releases the translated chapter.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 19, 2014)

Hermaeus said:


> Oh shit. Saw the first half raw page at manga bee. It's a flashback, with Jiraya sinking.



I was wondering why 2ch was talking about him. I thought they were just messing around.


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 19, 2014)

Hermaeus said:


> Oh shit. Saw the first half raw page at manga bee. It's a flashback, with Jiraya sinking.



Your reps are gonna start sinking
-----------------

EDIT: Wait, don't tell me that's actually true?!?!?!?!


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2014)

Flashbacks, seriously?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

No way it's Jiraiya. Has to be trolling.


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Flashbacks, seriously?



first page jiraya............. every other page itachi


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Flashbacks, seriously?



Nope someone just put the pic of Jiraiya dying in front of last weeks chap.

Fake shit.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

What site are you looking at that has the spoilers anyway? link pls.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 19, 2014)

He's trolling guys.


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm going to pretend as if Hermaeus is trolling. :ignoramus


----------



## Lance (Feb 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Those that release spoilers have nothing to do with the group(s) that releases the translated chapter.



Oh! I did not say they did, I just said that is how the timing seems to work.

Please god let it be Jiraiya like some people are saying. I will pray for like a good hour! I Promise


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 19, 2014)

Here's the page he's talking about.


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh my! This forum will be down the second the chapter is released if it is in fact Jiraiya.


----------



## Fatality (Feb 19, 2014)

Fuck that Jiraiya, please no.


----------



## Hermaeus (Feb 19, 2014)

Well it's true now. Every one gets to live. Expect see evryone gets revived fully. Even Rin.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

bullshit. if it were flashbacks it would have had black outside the manga panels because thats how kishi indicates flashbacks


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 19, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Here's the page he's talking about.



Wouldn't the bolder be black if it were in fact a Flashback?


----------



## Ryopus (Feb 19, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Here's the page he's talking about.



So the mysterious guy is Jiraiya? I thought Karin sensed his chakra as "bad chakra".


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2014)

Roberts-The-Vile said:


> For the first time in Naruto history, I predict we will see what Orochimaru's like when he's pissed off.


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2014)

i will kill someone if it's a fucking zetsu


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah Jiraiya isn't evil


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

Those are old panels.


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm just gonna spread the rumors that it is in fact Jiraiya. We need the madness to start as soon as possible!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 19, 2014)

Isn't that just a page from chapter 383?


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 19, 2014)

It's fake, don't fret.

People on 2ch are talking about it, but not because they believe it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Those are old panels.



Yeah it's just the RAW of this

383?

Guys how gullible can you be?


----------



## JPongo (Feb 19, 2014)

That would be awesome if it's the J-man.

Can't have enough SM users now can we?

It'll be more shatting on the Shitachi "SupportMySolo" dude.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 19, 2014)

Shit is fake guys. That image is from an old ass chapter.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

I thought i recognized the panels. I just thought i was crazy cuz no1 said anything about it.


----------



## Fatality (Feb 19, 2014)

Watch the last panel be Team Orochimaru's shocked faces once they reach this mystery fucker, but no actual reveal.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 19, 2014)

> believing shit from manga bee


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 19, 2014)

In the meantime Bleach spoilers are out. Very interesting. 

Hopefully the same for Naruto very soon.


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't know...evil works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

but seriously where's the site that people get spoilers from? I want to know where the bleach and OP spoilers are released...


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2014)

I can't imagine how anyone could have thought that page was an actual spoiler for this chapter.



Scarlet Ammo said:


> Yeah Jiraiya isn't evil


Pfff. Of course he is.

Guy's hair looks just like Madara's except white. I wouldn't be surprised if he was Ten Tails' jinchuriki once.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I thought i recognized the panels. I just thought i was crazy cuz no1 said anything about it.



A lot of us did.



PikaCheeka said:


> Those are old panels.





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Isn't that just a page from chapter 383?





Seraphiel said:


> Yeah it's just the RAW of this
> 
> 383?
> 
> Guys how gullible can you be?





The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Shit is fake guys. That image is from an old ass chapter.



I'm not even a Jiraiya fan and even I noticed those were from an old chapter.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 19, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> In the meantime Bleach spoilers are out. Very interesting.
> 
> Hopefully the same for Naruto very soon.



Different providers, has zero to do with when Naruto spoilers will be out.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 19, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> but seriously where's the site that people get spoilers from? I want to know where the bleach and OP spoilers are released...



Various sites, but most people lurk 2ch.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 19, 2014)

Hoping madara chokes minato


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 19, 2014)

That's fake as fuck. There's no way it's Jiraiya.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

@pikacheeka

I meant before people pointed it out.

@1

ah ok thanks


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 19, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Different providers, has zero to do with when Naruto spoilers will be out.



Nowhere did I say they came from the same providers. I'm stating the chapter in general.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 19, 2014)

Well that was embarrassing
*can't find proper smiley*


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 19, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Yeah Jiraiya isn't evil



He became evil because of all the time he was deep down in the ocean.



> I was underwater so, so long, I eventually became a fish. And fishes are evil.


----------



## Monna (Feb 19, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> He became evil because of all the time he was deep down in the ocean.


Well hopefully he met up with Kisame who actually faked his death and brought him along to that party.


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> He became evil because of all the time he was deep down in the ocean.



and he met kanye west and had an orgy with him


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 19, 2014)

Jiraiya survived thanks to Kisame DNA, now he's a sharkman spying on mermaid bitches tryin to come up with new ideas for his new WATERPROOF novel.


----------



## Lace (Feb 19, 2014)

Spoilers


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

aw fuck whats that!? :agrgh SPOILERS


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

SAGE MODE MINATO   

.....meh


----------



## Lance (Feb 19, 2014)

Buzz kill of ya! I played along with your its *insert name* theory. Play nice with it being Jiraiya for a while.


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 19, 2014)

Sage Mode Minato.


----------



## adeshina365 (Feb 19, 2014)

So now Minato can use SM...


----------



## Krippy (Feb 19, 2014)

Dafuq is that shit?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 19, 2014)

Did Minato just use fucking SM!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

Yep there's Minato's one decent act before getting owned.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 19, 2014)

They done made Minato MAD


----------



## ch1p (Feb 19, 2014)

sage mode minato


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2014)

Sand-S/T Rasengan combo. 

Nice spoiler page.

EDIT: Wow you're all right. Sage Minato. 

He also went to Myoboukuzan then.

Now we'll get KCM Minato and Sage Minato for Storm 4.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 19, 2014)

lol, what an asspull  xDDDD


----------



## Krippy (Feb 19, 2014)

SM Minato? 

fanfic tier


----------



## KevKev (Feb 19, 2014)

Naruto and Minato should just be one person.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

Makes sense considering he was taught by jiraiya now that you think about it


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol Minato about to fail so hard.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 19, 2014)

Now to find out if sage mode works on a Juubi Jinchuriki who also has it...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 19, 2014)

Aw man. The telegrams are going to be a wonderful place to be this week. Uchiha fans are going to go nuts.


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2014)

has bsage mode > doesn't use it against tobi  :rofl

i am not sure if i should laugh or cry at this point


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 19, 2014)

Is that the cliffhanger?

If so then talk about underwhelming


----------



## Jad (Feb 19, 2014)

Sage Mode Minato. Oh for flipping sake, are you serious? How much can you silver spoon feed this guy powerups...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

Wait....Do spoilers highlight the most important part of the chapter only? does this mean the foot won't be revealed this chapter but in chapter 666?


----------



## Lace (Feb 19, 2014)

Predicting a dumb chapter of Minato and Gaara vs. Madara.
Bleh.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 19, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Now to find out if sage mode works on a Juubi Jinchuriki who also has it...


Wouldn't make a difference. It's natural energy vs natural energy like it was before with Obito.


----------



## Phemt (Feb 19, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Is that the cliffhanger?
> 
> If so then talk about underwhelming



That's obviously the 1st page. Fortunately.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> has bsage mode > doesn't use it against tobi  :rofl
> 
> i am not sure if i should laugh or cry at this point



Literally the most incompetent kage in history.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 19, 2014)

>implying Itachi and Minato aren't the golden boys


----------



## Rose (Feb 19, 2014)

Last page? No mystery man reveal. You can count on it.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow, to think I respected Naruto for not being a clone of Minato like Sasuke is to itachi.

Rock bottom status: [X]


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

What's with obitsu? Is he getting kamui'd in that panel? 


guess kakashi is hiding him there after all


----------



## Lace (Feb 19, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Wait....Do spoilers highlight the most important part of the chapter only? does this mean the foot won't be revealed this chapter but in chapter 666?



I think they usually do...trying to think of spoilers in the past. I don't think that's always true though but that's just my gut.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 19, 2014)

KevKev said:


> Naruto and Minato should just be one person.





Addy said:


> has bsage mode > doesn't use it against tobi  :rofl
> 
> i am not sure if i should laugh or cry at this point



Add to that the fact that Kushina could have survived extraction and . What a freaking failure and...



Seraphiel said:


> Lol Minato about to fail so hard.



This too.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

So is Sage Mode a magical power-up of love now like Uzumaki chains?

Minato wasn't able to use it against Obito even though he knew it would be helpful. Now he pulls it out of his ass. Seems legit.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 19, 2014)

Rose said:


> Last page? No mystery man reveal. You can count on it.



Seems more like the first page.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 19, 2014)

Is that Minato in SM, or am I tripping balls right now?


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 19, 2014)

> Well hopefully he met up with Kisame who actually faked his death and brought him along to that party.[/QUOTE
> 
> Exactly. Wanna know why Kisame is evil? It's because he was a fish and stayed long periods of time underwater.
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2014)

Minato has Sage Mode!


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> has bsage mode > doesn't use it against tobi  :rofl
> 
> i am not sure if i should laugh or cry at this point



Maybe he couldn't combine the two like how Kakashi couldn't combine an element with Rasengan.


----------



## Lace (Feb 19, 2014)

It's not the last page guys. I would have all that shit at the bottom if it was.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 19, 2014)

Please tell me that's art error.

Minato can't be so stupid as to not use Sage Mode all this time...


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 19, 2014)

Nimander said:


> Is that Minato in SM, or am I tripping balls right now?



Yeah he has frog SM.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 19, 2014)

MINATO, FUCK MY BITCH!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 19, 2014)

Seems like the "Minato has SM" theorists can now rejoice. 

Glad it was true, always expected it. Minato is that dude. SM Minato is insane when you think about how strong he'd have to be though. Minato's strength was already ridiculous so with this? Wow.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

SM Minato oooorrrr Gaara gave him some of his eyeshadow. Which is more logical? Hmm hmm.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 19, 2014)

WTF. So Minato could've done BSM Too?

Oh lord...

What the actual fuck will it take for Naruto to surpass this ninja.


----------



## Cord (Feb 19, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Wait....Do spoilers highlight the most important part of the chapter only? does this mean the foot won't be revealed this chapter but in chapter 666?



Yeah I think, considering what the past spoilers have shown. :/ Looks like we have to wait a few more chapters before that "person" will be revealed. 

Still betting on Kabuto!



Lace said:


> Spoilers



Now, let the ass-pulls commence.

Oh wait, it already has.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 19, 2014)

I just can't wait for the shitstorm in telegrams this week. It's going to be awesome. 

Not to mention it's a fucking perfect SM as it looks exactly like Naruto's.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 19, 2014)

So Minato has Sage Mode


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2014)

So that means we're gonna see Senpou: Rasen Senkou Chourinpo Kousanshiki?

Madara looks a bit taken by surprise there. But likely he'll counter.



Sutol said:


> That's obviously the 1st page. Fortunately.



I'd say its more around the first pages, if not, the middle part of the chapter.


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 19, 2014)

Lace said:


> I think they usually do...trying to think of spoilers in the past. I don't think that's always true though but that's just my gut.



Juubi Jin Madara was the spoiler two chaps ago and that was in the middle of the chapter


----------



## Lace (Feb 19, 2014)

Kishit is just asspulling everything at this point. Why are people so surprised.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 19, 2014)

Two Hokage have SM now.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

I'll give Kishi props. I never expected Sage mode Minato.

Though it just means he'll be even more overpowered in the storm games....


----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2014)

minato has SM and he knows he needs it to hit Madara,
it will fail of course.


----------



## Njaa (Feb 19, 2014)

Hold the phone, didn't the frogs mentioned Naruto was the only perfect sage or some shit like that? Something Jiraya couldn't do.


----------



## Azula (Feb 19, 2014)

minato looks like he is about to shove a rasengan inside madara, oh boy threads this week are going to be so much fun


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> SM Minato oooorrrr Gaara gave him some of his eyeshadow. Which is more logical? Hmm hmm.


Gaara with sand sage mode? I can dig it.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 19, 2014)

so much fail...fuck nardo


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 19, 2014)

The fuck is this shit


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 19, 2014)

Not really surprising

He entrusted the Uchiha name to Sasuke.


----------



## Lace (Feb 19, 2014)

SenpaiSamaSan said:


> Juubi Jin Madara was the spoiler two chaps ago and that was in the middle of the chapter



Are you implying that the spoiler isn't always the last page?


----------



## Jad (Feb 19, 2014)

Sage Mode Minato...Damn I hate it. Mother.....ARGH!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

@Cordelia

DANG IT! I WANTED TO KNOW WHO THE FOOT OWNER WAS 

Only reason I stayed up 

Maybe we'll get another tease to indicate it's not kabuto 

like orochimaru saying "who are you?"


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Add to that the fact that Kushina could have survived extraction and . What a freaking failure and...
> 
> 
> 
> This too.



you know what? 

people used to argue that itachi could have used izanami on the uchiha clan (idk how on all of it) or izanami (again, idk how on all of them) but with minato, no one can argue shit.

it's a powerup for minato and i am happy that he is getting his spot light whopping madara's ass but i seriously can't stop laughing at how much of a joke minato becomes............ EVEN HIS POWERUPS THAT HYPE HIM DO NOTHING MORE THAN TROLL HIM :rofl


----------



## Final Jutsu (Feb 19, 2014)

Holy fk at sm minato


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Feb 19, 2014)

That doesn't even make sense.

Well I suppose that means Minato has a large chakra pool then. That's something.

But seriously, dude needs to stop stealing his sons shit.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 19, 2014)

> Village under threat from second strongest Bijuu and "Madara".
> Holds back.

Scumbag Minato


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 19, 2014)

Minato could have been sensing Naruto all this time..he could have helped so much more against Obito..

Oh my god, please let it be an error.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 19, 2014)

Sakura is secretely Senju and gets mokuton at this rate.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

So Minato could have saved his wife 17 years ago by giving her back the kyuubi, but he didn't.

And he could have saved the entire world 20 minutes ago by killing Obito with SM, but he didn't. 

Seriously it would be better if this dude just had no jutsu at all.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 19, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> Well I suppose that means Minato has a large chakra pool then. That's something.
> 
> But seriously, dude needs to stop stealing his sons shit.



You mean Naruto needs to stop stealing Minato's shit, right?


----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2014)

the whole SM comes out of nowhere.where was Minato against Obito? now it looks like a clear PNJ.
but against Madara it wont work,perhaps he'll use the Rinnegan.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol after all of this time fighting against some people about Pas statement and that he means SM 
it's finally come to be a fact. Lol


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 19, 2014)

Lace said:


> Are you implying that the spoiler isn't always the last page?


Yep, I am implying that.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 19, 2014)

I like how it takes a *real* SM Rikudo for Minato to get serious.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 19, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Two Hokage have SM now.



Hashi still stomps


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 19, 2014)

Officially: Minato's character is the worst one ever xD He does even beat Madara's from the last 2 chapters!


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 19, 2014)

kishi better have a fucking explanation for this shit or wow, i rarely complain but this is some asspull of the highest orders, if Minato had Sage Mode all this fucking time, why didnt he use it to beat the shit out of the kyuubi, or stomp Obito, or help stop Juubi just a few chapters back, WTF


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

vered said:


> the whole SM comes out of nowhere.where was Minato against Obito? now it looks like a clear PNJ.
> but against Madara it wont work,perhaps he'll use the Rinnegan.



Of course it's PnJ. 

I know some people are rejoicing but this is seriously just awful storytelling. You don't just randomly master SM because someone you love is in danger. IF Minato had SM before now, and he never used it, he's a total moron. If he didn't have it before now, it's even worse writing.


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2014)

Elia said:


> Lol after all of this time fighting against some people about Pas statement and that he means SM
> it's finally come to be a fact. Lol



yeah but his fight with obito, and juubi obito is still a fact as well which is why we are all making fun of him 

on the other hand, i am happy he got to do something finally


----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2014)

perhaps Naruto will get to have Hirashin now?


----------



## Lace (Feb 19, 2014)

SenpaiSamaSan said:


> Yep, I am implying that.



I know that? I never said it wasn't? Someone asked if this weeks spoiler was the last page and I told them i didn't think so.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Feb 19, 2014)

So wait did Madara just sit there for 5 minutes and let Minato power up?


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 19, 2014)

Remember Minato's clone when the hokages made that barrier? Was it gone? If not, maybe the clone was collecting natural energy until now...


----------



## auem (Feb 19, 2014)

so where was this sage mode when Obito attacked Konoha,Kishi.?..f*cking stupid..


----------



## Lace (Feb 19, 2014)

Minato getting sage mode is like that chain bullshit that happened with Karin. Kishit is just digging his grave deeper.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 19, 2014)

Please no. 

Please.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 19, 2014)

What's funny is that this would have never happened if Madara was beaten earlier. Everything would have been played out effortlessly. Now Kishi's having to give other characters power ups in order to compete with Madara simply because he's alive. 

This is hilarious. 

Naruto and Sasuke are about to be so overpowered.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 19, 2014)

Madara's ems powers are surfacing:ignoramus


----------



## Azula (Feb 19, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Remember Minato's clone when the hokages made that barrier? Was it gone? If not, maybe the clone was collecting natural energy until now...



clone was destroyed


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 19, 2014)

auem said:


> so where was this sage mode when Obito attacked Konoha,Kishi...f*cking stupid..


Fuck did he need with Sage mode _back then_?


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2014)

so zetsu can merge with the ground and travel very fast to madara > decides to walk slowly to minato.

oh god kishi


----------



## Kyu (Feb 19, 2014)

So can we scale SM Naruto's feats to SM Minato?

Bar FRS and it's larger variant.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 19, 2014)

I think like Kurama, Minato only has access to SM as an Edo. Wouldn't make sense for him to hold back when himself, his family,  and the village was at stake


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah but his fight with obito, and juubi obito is still a fact as well which is why we are all making fun of him
> 
> on the other hand, i am happy he got to do something finally



The Chapter isn't out yet, let's wait & see


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol what the fuck was Minato thinking all this time?

"Edo Madara isn't worthy of my SM. I will wait for him to become the fucking Rikudou."


----------



## Jad (Feb 19, 2014)

I wish Kakashi used other moves than just spamming Kamui...

Also hope Gai and Lee do a Dynamic Entry on Madara  Gated level ass whooping to Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

Krippy said:


> I think like Kurama, Minato only has access to SM as an Edo. Wouldn't make sense for him to hold back when himself, his family,  and the village was at stake



What?

He could have used it against JJ Obito. He was an Edo then.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah but his fight with obito, and juubi obito is still a fact as well which is why we are all making fun of him
> 
> on the other hand, i am happy he got to do something finally



Honestly it was obvious that he has it since chapter 430. Some people are just stupid and can't comprehend that even though I explain that thousands of time. Lol 

Minato did not want to kill obito since the beginning, but honestly it was odd indeed.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 19, 2014)

Just think. It takes a Rikudo for Minato to get serious. Bwahahah.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Feb 19, 2014)

Why didn't Minato get a Susanoo instead? That'd be more interesting.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 19, 2014)

Krippy said:


> I think like Kurama, Minato only has access to SM as an Edo. Wouldn't make sense for him to hold back when himself, his family,  and the village was at stake



That still doesn't make any sense, because why didn't he use it throughout this war until now?

I can't count the ways it could have helped.

I just

I


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 19, 2014)

Plot twist.Minato learned SM on the spot after obseving it from Naruto a couple of chapters back.Calling it


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 19, 2014)

Lace said:


> I know that? I never said it wasn't? Someone asked if this weeks spoiler was the last page and I told them i didn't think so.



Sorry, it's hard to keep up. I misunderstood.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Feb 19, 2014)

Why didn't he use Sage mode against Juubito? Don't tell me he just now learned how to do it.


----------



## Lace (Feb 19, 2014)

Jad said:


> I wish Kakashi used other moves than just spamming Kamui...



I wish this manga didn't suck.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 19, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> Lol what the fuck was Minato thinking all this time?
> 
> "Edo Madara isn't worthy of my SM. I will wait for him to become the fucking Rikudou."



Seriously. 



Jad said:


> I wish Kakashi used other moves than just spamming Kamui...



You and I both.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 19, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm predicting Minato gets owned prior to using Sage Mode this chap.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 19, 2014)

Well, he _needs_ something to make up for his past fuck-ups. Even if it's an asspull.

And honestly, I don't understand how anyone really cares about them anymore. They happen every single chapter. Ironically, you never see someone complain about an asspull if it's they like that character, only if they don't, as if Kishi's writing doesn't apply to said character.


----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What's funny is that this would have never happened if Madara was beaten earlier. Everything would have been played out effortlessly. Now Kishi's having to give other characters power ups in order to compete with Madara simply because he's alive.
> 
> This is hilarious.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke are about to be so overpowered.



its obvious both kakashi and Minato will fail with their attempts.
which will leave sasuke and Naruto to fight Madara.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 19, 2014)

Kakashi using Kamui on Black Zetsubito. 



-Azula- said:


> clone was destroyed


Thank you :33

Well, let's wait for Kishi's explanation - or lack of it.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What?
> 
> He could have used it against JJ Obito. He was an Edo then.



I know, doesn't make him any less of a tard but it would make more sense then if he had it when he was alive and didn't use it


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

Still hoping this chapter has more hinting with the foot 

like showing the foot owner's LEFT EAR


----------



## Azula (Feb 19, 2014)

the battle with obito was a battle of speed, he really couldnt afford to stand around gathering natural energy


----------



## Reddan (Feb 19, 2014)

Thought he had SM. It actually made less sense for him NOT to have SM. How can the toad summoner more respected than Jiraiya not have SM? Same with Minato being a sensor. Now all we need is confirmation that Minato is a descendant of Tobirama.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 19, 2014)

Fucking shit, Kishi. You had to take away BM in order to give Minato SM.
Hypothetical BSM Minato>RS.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Remember Minato's clone when the hokages made that barrier? Was it gone? If not, maybe the clone was collecting natural energy until now...


Honestly, no one even knows the circumstances yet and they're jumping to all kinds of conclusions.


----------



## navy (Feb 19, 2014)

The fuck is this shit?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Why didn't he use Sage mode against Juubito? Don't tell me he just now learned how to do it.



It's a luuuurve power up!

Matches Karin's Uzumaki chains.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Feb 19, 2014)

Derp, just now figured it out.

Minato probably couldn't use SM against Juubito because he didn't know how to use both kcm and am at the same time yet. But why coudnt he do it when Obito attacked konoha?


----------



## Kyu (Feb 19, 2014)

It's like Christmas came 10 months early.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 19, 2014)

Honestly Kakashi would be stupid to not immediately activate Kamui right now, so yes, spam the crap out of it. They're all going to die anyway.


----------



## Arkevil (Feb 19, 2014)

What if when we first looked into the Itachi's Sharingan way back in Naruto part 1, we were put into a genjutsu and this is all a dream. It may explain all of the funk happening right now.


----------



## Lace (Feb 19, 2014)

Reddan said:


> Thought he had SM. It actually made less sense for him NOT to have SM. How can the toad summoner more respected than Jiraiya not have SM? Same with Minato being a sensor. Now all we need is confirmation that Minato is a descendant of Tobirama.



It makes sense but after all this time he decides to use it now?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 19, 2014)

vered said:


> its obvious both kakashi and Minato will fail with their attempts.
> which will leave sasuke and Naruto to fight Madara.



True but at the same time had Madara not become this strong Kishi would have never put this into the manga. BM Minato would be the strongest Minato we'd have known and considering that we wouldn't be seeing this. Because Madara became a Jinchuuriki, Kishi's being forced to level up characters like Minato to off-set the strength of the manga. 

We know Minato and Kakashi will fail but the point is that because Madara's so strong Kishi's having to bring up these OP elements in order for them to compete. It's going to get worse from this point on people. 

I'm cracking up.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 19, 2014)

guys guys it's naruto's consciousness inside minato's body.


----------



## navy (Feb 19, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Derp, just now figured it out.
> 
> Minato probably couldn't use SM against Juubito because he didn't know how to use both kcm and am at the same time yet.



Kyuubi mode makes it easier to go into Sage Mode....


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 19, 2014)

I guess Minato realy did hold back against Obito and Kurama or should i say didnt bother to enter SM.


----------



## Sora (Feb 19, 2014)

first Karin
now Minato
god it's like Kishi doesn't care


----------



## Iskandar (Feb 19, 2014)

Jad said:


> I wish Kakashi used other moves than just spamming Kamui...



You mean one of thoses jutsus for why he's called Copy Ninja Kakashi with over 1000 jutsus.
God Forbid !!!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

NARUTO IS OUT


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 19, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Well, let's wait for Kishi's explanation - or lack of it.



It will be as explained as blindless Madara using Susano'o


----------



## Lace (Feb 19, 2014)

? said:


> I must be the only person on this forum that dislikes Kakashi



I wouldn't say dislike. It's more I don't give a shit about him at all.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

Wasn't Madara like a foot away from Black Zetsu last chapter?


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 19, 2014)

Sage mode out of nowhere...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2014)

Hmm I guess that Rasengan will increase in size and power in the next page after Minato gets close to Madara.



Majin Lu said:


> Kakashi using Kamui on Black Zetsubito.



Good observation.



Fusion said:


> Honestly, no one even knows the circumstances yet and they're jumping to all kinds of conclusions.



Agreed.


----------



## Thor (Feb 19, 2014)

HAHAHA Sage Mode Minato bitches. I knew it. I was saying this from day 1. Minato > ALL


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 19, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Derp, just now figured it out.
> 
> Minato probably couldn't use SM against Juubito because he didn't know how to use both kcm and am at the same time yet. But why coudnt he do it when Obito attacked konoha?



 You've got a point. That's most likely the reason why. Still, it doesn't explain why he didn't use it during the Kyuubi attack though...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 19, 2014)

Even with EMS,Rinnegan,Hashirama's power and SM Madara still needs Juubi to fight SM Minato sweet


----------



## MS81 (Feb 19, 2014)

Jad said:


> I wish Kakashi used other moves than just spamming Kamui...
> 
> Also hope Gai and Lee do a Dynamic Entry on Madara  Gated level ass whooping to Madara.



Don't worry jad, he will use 3rdit gate with raikiri or kamui.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 19, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 19, 2014)

So, let's review Minato:

1st: He has to deal with the fucking Kyuubi attacking Konoha and doesn't use his major power-up.

2nd: He gets ET and can use BM magically, without any training.

3rd: He had SM all this time and didn't mind using it. And i don't think Yin Kurama was getting in his way.


----------



## Lace (Feb 19, 2014)

lame ass chapter


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2014)

Last week: Minato is a failure
This week: Sage Mode


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 19, 2014)

*665 IS OUT.*


----------



## Phemt (Feb 19, 2014)

Not the 1st page but the 13th.

Obito centric chapter. 

And Minato's SM is useless.


----------



## Lance (Feb 19, 2014)

Sweet one thing to say regarding Minato to this forum: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

Is Kakashi dying? He has a huge hole through his torso.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

spiritual stuff was interesting but overall stale chapter.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 19, 2014)

Shit chapter.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Feb 19, 2014)

nooo fuck off Obito!


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Feb 19, 2014)

Best chapter so far in the Madara arc


----------



## Lance (Feb 19, 2014)

This is a fuckin Joke right? Fuck for christ Sake! Minato lost his another arm and Rasengunned Kakashi? WTF 

THIS GUY MAKES IT IMPOSSIBLE TO BE A FAN AT TIMES


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2014)

How did Obito managed to get back the full Onmyouton staff? 

Well, his willpower strikes again to fight back Black Zetsu and absorb Madara's Onmyouton. 

Sucks about Sage Minato, still wanna know how he got it.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't care what anyone says I think this was one awesome chapter. Only thing I didn't like was the fact Minato got a new ability to do nothing with...


----------



## FutarimeNoRikudo (Feb 19, 2014)

*665 discussion*

Thread got trashed .. Anyway, I will use the "spoilers" now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Seems like Obito wants to troll Madara, lmao he even took his Rikudou's Staff. He has his hand in his body also , I think that hes taking back black zetsu from his body and giving it to the Original , as  BZ is just Madara's will. I think he's trying to steal the chakras of the bijuus too, but he wont succeed , he'll take just a part / enough for a big powerup ( he might give to naruto ) to compete with a weakened Madara . Thoughts?


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh god. Another chapter of talk. I have to recognize, it was decent talk though. A little bit of fighting.

I wanted to see who the mysterious person is ffs.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2014)

Damn, this chapter.  


I just died.



I can't contain myself.






Obito, my lovely baby.


----------



## mlc818 (Feb 19, 2014)

OBITO!

=) =) =)

Also, boo for Obito's likely defeat, and very booo to Minato randomly showing SM for no purpose.


----------



## Gortef (Feb 19, 2014)

It seems that Kishi had taken lesson from Kubo on how to keep the suspence.

If that's the case then we won't be seeing the owner of that foot in a looong time soon.


----------



## JaggerJax (Feb 19, 2014)

Is it just me or did Minato go sage mode? WTF KISHI!?!?! can't we have some variety.. does Minato and Naruto really need to be carbon copies? ARRRRGGRGGGRGRGR! 

This is worse than brown label corn flakes.


----------



## Sin3dd (Feb 19, 2014)

Chapter 665 - Who I Am Now
Finally, we see Minato using Senjutsu. It was a big disappointment to me if he didn't know...c'mon he's strong!
Now, Minato is out of the game. With his single arm broken he can't do any technique anymore.
Words, words and words again! I expected that mysterious person next to Sasuke to be revealed, not this!
I thought that Obito died last chapter, but he didn't...my bad, apologize! In the last page from chapter 664 it was shown how Zetsu tried to remove from him, so...I spoke too early!
And I don't understand why Madara called Obito to come by his side if he wants his Rinnengan?
Obito did a terrible mistake to oppose Madara...he could
survive longer if he accepted to be partners again.
I said that Obito will die in chapter 666 (number of the beast, YEAA for the win!) but it looks like not. Woau, this guy survived more than I could imagine...
Next week: Chapter 666 - Number of the Beast, lol! I like this number!!!
I hope in chapter 666 something very interesting will happen. Maybe, they will reveal once and for all who is that person next to Sasuke, not words like this chapter!!! ( I don't want this number, 666 to be a boring chapter, please not!)


----------



## takL (Feb 19, 2014)

maddy and his savior complex.  no wonder he was born on Xmas eve. 

plus "madara is a name for anyone that says NO to the world/status quo"
he is such a rockstar.  save that he doesnt have any fans in tye manga. no one is listening to him seriously although hes making points.



JaggerJax said:


> Is it just me or did Minato go sage mode? WTF KISHI!?!?! can't we have some variety.. does Minato and Naruto really need to be carbon copies? ARRRRGGRGGGRGRGR!
> This is worse than brown label corn flakes.



No not really carbon copies. minato doesnt even need to sit and concentrate to be a sage. 
maybe he got narutos sage chakra when he made the chakra link with naruto? still odd and abrupt.


----------



## Joggel (Feb 19, 2014)

*Next chapter needs to be epic - 666*

665 was just a filler for the mighty number 666.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 19, 2014)

Well, Kishimoto Masashi is the twin brother of Kishimoto Seishi, the author of _666 Satan_.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 19, 2014)

Bring out da Sauce kishi


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, time to get on with it, guys!


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Feb 19, 2014)

Minato had SM this entire time? So why in the fuck didn't he use it against Obito during the attack on the village?


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 19, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> Minato had SM this entire time? So why in the fuck didn't he use it against Obito during the attack on the village?



because he didnt need it to school him.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 19, 2014)

With all of the things currently going on in the manga I was worried we would never see Obito dickriding Naruto or thinking of Rin again. But thank god my fears were put to rest. 

Good ole' reliable Kishimoto. 

ETA: Yay 1000th post!


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 19, 2014)

This chapter was pretty bad. I don't even want to talk about the asspulls and trolling (we are used to that anyway). How could you just forget about the main characters dying for the WHOLE chapter? But still, I do have one burning question.

WHO'S THAT POKEMON?!


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Feb 19, 2014)

obito will die saving naruto. i also like him. we are gonna get a fight with obito and madara which im excited for.
at this point i dont really care about the barefoot guy and sasuke, i just wanna see the naruto stuff. 
the reason they are taking long is because i think naruto and sasuke will revive at the same time. 
i thought they would get sasuke back at first but cause it seems to be taking too long i dont think so.
they will open their eyes at the same time like they died at the same time.

I cant believe whats happening with minato... 
he was portrayed as one of the strongest characters in naruto but since his return wth EDO he has failed so much. 
what makes it worse is he knows how to control kurama and has sage mode... 
what is kishi doing making him look so amateurish and bad...


----------



## Doge (Feb 19, 2014)

Madara kills him with ease.  Random TNJ doesn't do anything.


----------



## therealultimatepower (Feb 19, 2014)

This was a filler chapter.  We didn't really learn anything new, the plot wasn't advanced, we didn't find out who the mystery barefoot person is, and Gaara's absolute defense was useless against a Minato getting kicked into his face.


----------



## takL (Feb 19, 2014)

t b honest i m not really  into 'who the hell is this mysterious one?' stuff  anymore.
i had enough with tobi.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Feb 19, 2014)

Madara looks like the old man in the club , he looks ridiculous


----------



## Cloudane (Feb 21, 2014)

I like the way this is going with Madara actually having something of a point (rather than just being "lol, im le pure evilz").  The age old problem of the real world - create something for good, people figure out how to use it to kill each other.


----------

